# New picture post, (show your self sucka's)



## 1.8t_Steve (Jun 7, 2004)

ill start this shizzle off...
im not sure if anyone remembers the thread i started that went 13 pages last year, but i cant find it, so im starting another one.
and mods, dont lock this, just trying to see who everyone is...
place a face with the name.
here is me in church gear easter sunday.... yes i go to church...
twice a year lol... christmas and easter.


----------



## 1.8tizzle (May 22, 2003)

*Re: New picture post, (1.8t_Steve)*

the tiz, holla..... yeah thats me, so what


----------



## 1.8t_Steve (Jun 7, 2004)

*Re: New picture post, (1.8tizzle)*

holy hell that rules!!!!


----------



## MrSkills68 (Sep 25, 2003)

*Re: New picture post, (1.8tizzle)*

DETROIT ROCK CITY rules!








what up...son as i get back to my home PC ill have something good up


----------



## 2002GTI (Sep 18, 2001)

*Re: New picture post, (MrSkills68)*

the lady and I
















Only non nude I could find










_Modified by 2002GTI at 1:16 PM 10-19-2004_


----------



## WhiteG60 (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: New picture post, (1.8t_Steve)*










You can all shut up about my hair.


----------



## micahdj (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: New picture post, (1.8t_Steve)*

Not going to church but











_Modified by micahdj at 12:10 PM 10-19-2004_


----------



## Don R (Oct 4, 2002)




----------



## nerdhotrod (Sep 23, 2002)




----------



## 1.8t_Steve (Jun 7, 2004)

*Re: (Don R)*

holy GQ batman


----------



## Kilmer (Sep 5, 2001)

*Re: New picture post, (MrSkills68)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MrSkills68* »_DETROIT ROCK CITY rules!








what up...son as i get back to my home PC ill have something good up









I am @ work so I only got the work pics:










_Modified by kilmer420 at 4:19 PM 10-19-2004_


----------



## Don R (Oct 4, 2002)

*Re: (1.8t_Steve)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8t_Steve* »_holy GQ batman


----------



## 2002GTI (Sep 18, 2001)

*Re: (1.8t_Steve)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8t_Steve* »_holy GQ batman

]
Nerdhotrod is pretty GQ


----------



## nerdhotrod (Sep 23, 2002)

*Re: (2002GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2002GTI* »_]
Nerdhotrod is pretty GQ









I was in germany....I was trying to look like Euro Trash


----------



## machx0r (Feb 25, 2001)

_Modified by machx0r at 3:44 PM 1-14-2005_


----------



## MrSkills68 (Sep 25, 2003)

*Re: New picture post, (MrSkills68)*

this is the only pic i have at work lol im on the right... my boy on the left is heavily into DSMs so we get into deep discussions
but here you are... 









edit :







my package aint that small


----------



## SHUMopper (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: (2002GTI)*

iu remember back in the day when i posted the insanley drunk picture of me...
ill whip some up when i get home.


----------



## 2002GTI (Sep 18, 2001)

*Re: New picture post, (MrSkills68)*









Digital Canon Rebel?

_Quote, originally posted by *MrSkills68* »_this is the only pic i have at work lol im on the right... my boy on the left is heavily into DSMs so we get into deep discussions
but here you are... 









edit :







my package aint that small


----------



## JuniorMcNasty (Mar 14, 2004)




----------



## syktek (Nov 23, 2002)

*Re: New picture post*


----------



## 2002GTI (Sep 18, 2001)

*Re: (nerdhotrod)*

Thats the GQ in Germany huh?








_Quote, originally posted by *nerdhotrod* »_
I was in germany....I was trying to look like Euro Trash


----------



## nerdhotrod (Sep 23, 2002)

*Re: (2002GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2002GTI* »_Thats the GQ in Germany huh?









My better side


----------



## ::..BoraXTC..:: (Oct 16, 2003)

*...*

me v


----------



## 337BLINGBLING (Sep 24, 2004)

*Re: New picture post, (1.8t_Steve)*


----------



## 2002GTI (Sep 18, 2001)

*Re: ... :..BoraXTC..:*

Since I took this pic and Maximillion probably wouldnt post it
















ABQVR6


----------



## turbotuner20V (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: ... (2002GTI)*










so far i'm most suprised by DonR's pic.... never woulda guessed he could destroy most of the tex.










_Modified by turbotuner20V at 7:29 PM 4-7-2006_


----------



## 16vracer (Jul 12, 1999)

*Re: ... (2002GTI)*

Me after an AFI (I think) concert, or was it Bad Religion?
















Nevermind the eyeliner and pink gel.








not sure what I was doing here or why, little drunk I guess


----------



## MRP2001GTi (Oct 6, 2000)

*Re: New picture post, (1.8t_Steve)*

This is me holding a dead fox hostage, my demands were simple, get me more beer of the fox gets whacked and no thats not an airsoft gun.
















This is me after doing a brake job on my dub.


----------



## VDUBNDizzy (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: New picture post, (MRP2001GTi)*

Stunnah and stunnah in training?








http://forum.vwsport.com/pics/...8.jpg


----------



## 16vracer (Jul 12, 1999)

*Re: New picture post, (MRP2001GTi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MRP2001GTi* »_This is me holding a dead fox hostage, my demands were simple, get me more beer of the fox gets whacked and no thats not an airsoft gun.


















No offence man, but this picture frightens me. You look insane








And what's with the head behind you?


----------



## halchka99 (Apr 18, 2002)

*Re: New picture post, (16vracer)*

Me with the black hat holding my side skirt at a subaru dyno day. Dyno operator ripped it off bringing the car off the dyno.


----------



## MRP2001GTi (Oct 6, 2000)

*Re: New picture post, (16vracer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16vracer* »_
And what's with the head behind you?

It was my girlfriend at the time. Don’t be scared, I am a calm cool individual. That crazy face was for the camera.


----------



## Kilmer (Sep 5, 2001)

*Re: New picture post, (VDUBNDizzy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VDUBNDizzy* »_Stunnah and stunnah in training?








http://forum.vwsport.com/pics/...8.jpg

which one??? tizzle???


----------



## Kilmer (Sep 5, 2001)

*Re: New picture post, (halchka99)*


_Quote, originally posted by *halchka99* »_Me with the black hat holding my side skirt at a subaru dyno day. Dyno operator ripped it off bringing the car off the dyno. 


I'd probably kill him...LOL...no joke either...


----------



## spoolin turbo s (Mar 8, 2002)

*Re: New picture post, (kilmer420)*

anyone have any idea what the other thread was i forgot where my pic was


----------



## jcstomper (Feb 25, 2002)

*Re: New picture post, (halchka99)*

















hah i like tats


----------



## halchka99 (Apr 18, 2002)

*Re: New picture post, (kilmer420)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kilmer420* »_
I'd probably kill him...LOL...no joke either...

[email protected] gave me some fabric double sided tape and expected that to hold.


----------



## fshowcarz (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: New picture post, (halchka99)*

me and a friend at the beach... don't really have any pictures of myself (not counting the car) 



























_Modified by fshowcarz at 6:05 PM 11-11-2004_


----------



## LA Wolfsburg (May 8, 2002)

*Re: New picture post, (fshowcarz)*









back last year when i had a beard and my hair was short.


----------



## 2002GTI (Sep 18, 2001)

*Re: New picture post, (jcstomper)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jcstomper* »_
















hah i like tats









:eek3: New strongest vortex member


----------



## 2002GTI (Sep 18, 2001)

*Re: New picture post, (MRP2001GTi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MRP2001GTi* »_This is me holding a dead fox hostage, my demands were simple, get me more beer of the fox gets whacked and no thats not an airsoft gun.

















Reminds me a bit of this guy


----------



## fshowcarz (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: New picture post, (2002GTI)*

2002 ... that's FUNNY!!


----------



## MRballer337 (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: New picture post, (2002GTI)*

Just chillin at home..








and my girl











_Modified by MRballer337 at 10:49 PM 10-19-2004_


----------



## MRP2001GTi (Oct 6, 2000)

*Re: New picture post, (fshowcarz)*

Damn dude now your scaring me.....LOL


----------



## 2002GTI (Sep 18, 2001)

*Re: New picture post, (MRP2001GTi)*






























_Quote, originally posted by *MRP2001GTi* »_Damn dude now your scaring me.....LOL


----------



## vladyGTI (May 29, 2002)

*Re: New picture post, (MRP2001GTi)*

These are great! lol.







It's good to put a face to the screen name. Here one of me and one of the machine.

















_Modified by vladyGTI at 9:25 PM 10-19-2004_


_Modified by vladyGTI at 9:26 PM 10-19-2004_


----------



## TommyC83 (Mar 24, 2000)

*Re: New picture post, (vladyGTI)*

Heres one of Adam20v since i know he wont post one of himself














Be happy it was this one and not one of the others i have of you.








And one of me for good measure


----------



## BOY-RCR (Sep 7, 2003)

*Re: New picture post, (vladyGTI)*

Damn....you guys are a bunch of ugly mofos...hehe.


----------



## ReverendHorton (Sep 27, 2000)

*Re: New picture post, (vladyGTI)*


----------



## 2002GTI (Sep 18, 2001)

*Re: New picture post, (vladyGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vladyGTI* »_These are great! lol.








It's good to put a face to the screen name. Here one of me and one of the machine.









I always thought you were a girl because of your SN


----------



## BOY-RCR (Sep 7, 2003)

*Re: New picture post, (BOY-RCR)*

Me in the white......my bud with the 642whp turbo IS on the left.


----------



## vladyGTI (May 29, 2002)

*Re: New picture post, (2002GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2002GTI* »_
I always thought you were a girl because of your SN

















I've never known a girl named Vladimir







sucka


_Modified by vladyGTI at 9:43 PM 10-19-2004_


----------



## Kilmer (Sep 5, 2001)

*Re: New picture post, (2002GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2002GTI* »_
I always thought you were a girl because of your SN










what a dick


----------



## 2002GTI (Sep 18, 2001)

*Re: New picture post, (vladyGTI)*

v*lady*GTI


----------



## gelatin (Apr 26, 2003)

*Re: New picture post, (2002GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2002GTI* »_Reminds me a bit of this guy


...that was funny


----------



## vladyGTI (May 29, 2002)

*Re: New picture post, (2002GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2002GTI* »_v*lady*GTI
















you're still a sucka


----------



## steggie (Aug 12, 2004)

*Re: (Don R)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Don R* »_









absolutely REEKS of mafia, doesn't it?


----------



## chris86vw (Feb 23, 2000)

*Re: New picture post, (vladyGTI)*

I"m not gonna get awa without posting this one.. if I dont' someone else will








then the infamous roadrash picture








(wear safety gear on a bike!!!! it only taks one time)
And just because it looks just like sykteks pic.....


----------



## 2002GTI (Sep 18, 2001)

*Re: New picture post, (vladyGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vladyGTI* »_







you're still a sucka


----------



## 20V1.8Tnut (Dec 31, 2000)

*Re: (Don R)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Don R* »_









You dont sound on the phone like that, Don.


----------



## 2002GTI (Sep 18, 2001)

*Re: New picture post, (chris86vw)*



















_Modified by 2002GTI at 2:56 PM 10-19-2004_


----------



## Adam20v (Apr 28, 2002)

*Re: New picture post, (TommyC83)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TommyC83* »_









Check out the frost on our garbage can/beer cooler


----------



## steggie (Aug 12, 2004)

The big catch on the Bahamas cruise from last year!


----------



## AllofurVWRbelong2me (Jul 12, 2004)

*Re: New picture post, (chris86vw)*

Wait...does this mean Im not the only Chris with red hair?







I thought I was special.
Oh well Ill throw some pics up later on whem Im home.


----------



## McLovin (Feb 16, 2003)

*Re: New picture post, (AllofurVWRbelong2me)*









me in the visor 


_Modified by nicky1.8t at 5:02 PM 10-19-2004_


----------



## 2002GTI (Sep 18, 2001)

*Re: (steggie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *steggie* »_








The big catch on the Bahamas cruise from last year!

My fishing skills>yours








later that night


----------



## 2002GTI (Sep 18, 2001)

*Re: New picture post, (AllofurVWRbelong2me)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AllofurVWRbelong2me* »_Wait...does this mean Im not the only Chris with red hair?







I thought I was special.
Oh well Ill throw some pics up later on whem Im home.

Chris is the national name for redheads. Did you miss the memo?


----------



## Don R (Oct 4, 2002)

*Re: (20V1.8Tnut)*


_Quote, originally posted by *20V1.8Tnut* »_
You dont sound on the phone like that, Don. 


_Quote, originally posted by *steggie* »_
absolutely REEKS of mafia, doesn't it?









....It's all about the italian connections


----------



## steggie (Aug 12, 2004)

*Re: (2002GTI)*

i HATE fishing, i think i was pretty toasted at the time to even grab a rod


----------



## steggie (Aug 12, 2004)

*Re: (Don R)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Don R* »_....It's all about the italian connections









did customs do a double take when you showed them your passport when you returned from Italy? I betcha you were being eyeballed by someone ....


----------



## 2002GTI (Sep 18, 2001)

*Re: (steggie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *steggie* »_i HATE fishing, i think i was pretty toasted at the time to even grab a rod

Ive always enjoyed fishing, too bad I live in a ****ing desert


----------



## Don R (Oct 4, 2002)

*Re: (steggie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *steggie* »_
did customs do a double take when you showed them your passport when you returned from Italy? I betcha you were being eyeballed by someone ....

I had my share of airport police interagation...it's not fun.


----------



## jcstomper (Feb 25, 2002)

*Re: New picture post, (2002GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2002GTI* »_
:eek3: New strongest vortex member
i dont know about the strongest, max bench - 355, squat - 465, deads - 490


----------



## bialo_czerwoni (Aug 26, 2004)

*Re: New picture post, (nicky1.8t)*

ALI G! where been...


----------



## BOY-RCR (Sep 7, 2003)

*Re: New picture post, (jcstomper)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jcstomper* »_i dont know about the strongest, max bench - 355, squat - 465, deads - 490
















Damn hulk.....let me take off my shirt....hehe. Just playing....i'm weak.


----------



## elliot briggs (May 20, 2004)

*Re: New picture post, (1.8t_Steve)*

i am on the right with a friend doing the lindy laughing @ r!ce. inspired by lindy's pose while laughing at the iraqui prisoners







except instead of iraqui prisoners...laughing at trashcan mufflers.


----------



## gelatin (Apr 26, 2003)

*Re: New picture post, (BOY-RCR)*


----------



## vladyGTI (May 29, 2002)

*Re: New picture post, (gelatin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gelatin* »_


----------



## gelatin (Apr 26, 2003)

*Re: New picture post, (vladyGTI)*

yeah, i should've fixed my hair...


----------



## mark420v (Dec 22, 2003)

*Re: New picture post, (2002GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2002GTI* »_Reminds me a bit of this guy





























































i bet noone gets it.


----------



## BOY-RCR (Sep 7, 2003)

*Re: New picture post, (gelatin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gelatin* »_yeah, i should've fixed my hair...

Funny **** man....


----------



## one.eightT03 (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: (steggie)*

http://by17fd.bay17.hotmail.msn.com/cgi-bin/getmsg?

me and my girl friend at a wedding


----------



## vladyGTI (May 29, 2002)

*Re: New picture post, (mark420v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mark420v* »_








i bet noone gets it.

It a TEEN AGE MUTANT NINJA TURTLE


----------



## jcstomper (Feb 25, 2002)

*Re: New picture post, (BOY-RCR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BOY-RCR* »_
Damn hulk.....let me take off my shirt....hehe. Just playing....i'm weak.








i know i have no life. its either work, gym or sleep lol. thats about it. i even work on weekend nights bouncing


----------



## SHUMopper (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: New picture post, (gelatin)*

Me giving Syktek a little love...








Carved some pumpkins with the woman last weekend...








They came out good.....no, i didnt do the Hello Kitty one......








_Modified by SHUMopper at 6:07 PM 10-19-2004_


_Modified by SHUMopper at 6:08 PM 10-19-2004_


----------



## Landspeed_Gl (Apr 16, 2002)

I'm on the right. The old MK II is also in the pic







miss her.....


----------



## nebulight (May 17, 2002)

*Re: (Landspeed_Gl)*

















And the better half, I think we all need to start posting our women in the thread, especally MRP2001GTi:










_Modified by nebulight at 5:42 PM 10-19-2004_


----------



## 2002GTI (Sep 18, 2001)

*Re: (nebulight)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nebulight* »_









You dont look much like doogie howser anymore










_Modified by 2002GTI at 3:43 PM 10-19-2004_


----------



## Binary Star (Mar 27, 2001)

*Re: New picture post, (TommyC83)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TommyC83* »_










and thats me on the right with the hat








here is a better pic just for the hell of it... 
me on the right, my buddy with 212whp all motor EG hatch on the left:










_Modified by JettaDude101 at 2:49 PM 10-19-2004_


----------



## BOY-RCR (Sep 7, 2003)

*Re: (nebulight)*

How about posting pics of women...PERIOD.....yours or not.


----------



## passatG60 (Aug 16, 2001)

*Re: New picture post, (JettaDude101)*









webcam shot


_Modified by passatG60 at 11:03 PM 10-19-2004_


----------



## 2002GTI (Sep 18, 2001)

*Re: (Wolk's Wagon)*


----------



## Stroked1.8t (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: New picture post, (passatG60)*


----------



## MRP2001GTi (Oct 6, 2000)

*Re: (nebulight)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nebulight* »_And the better half, I think we all need to start posting our women in the thread, especally MRP2001GTi:


Um yeah....right!
Nice woman dude http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 2002GTI (Sep 18, 2001)

*Re: (MRP2001GTi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MRP2001GTi* »_

Um yeah....right!
Nice woman dude http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Guess my girl doesnt get two thumbs up


----------



## FrankiEBoneZ (Jun 4, 2002)

*Re: (2002GTI)*

Gimme 10mins, gangsta pics comin......


----------



## Gil428 (Feb 5, 2003)

*Re: (2002GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2002GTI* »_









this made me wanna surf the honda forums....


----------



## Frank aka Rick (Aug 27, 2002)

*Re: (Gil428)*









Me in all of my white-boy-ness.


----------



## mark420v (Dec 22, 2003)

*Re: New picture post, (vladyGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vladyGTI* »_It a TEEN AGE MUTANT NINJA TURTLE









no, well, yes, but... thats not what im looking for. i doubt anyone here spams the [M]


----------



## chris86vw (Feb 23, 2000)

*Re: New picture post, (AllofurVWRbelong2me)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AllofurVWRbelong2me* »_Wait...does this mean Im not the only Chris with red hair?







I thought I was special.


haha no were not special I had a math class in HS with a kid chris with red hair sitting right behind me.. not a very bright teacher either confused the crap out of her.
and my GF has red hair too...


----------



## MRP2001GTi (Oct 6, 2000)

*Re: (2002GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2002GTI* »_
Guess my girl doesnt get two thumbs up









I dont know about that, all the gurlies on this thread are looking pretty good. I just didnt want to turn this into a "lets see whose gurlies panties are the coolest" thread. LOL








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif <--2002GTI's chicky....


----------



## 2002GTI (Sep 18, 2001)

*Re: (MRP2001GTi)*

thanks. Good point, like every board on the net all the guys are, "OMG a RL gurl!!!"
_Quote, originally posted by *MRP2001GTi* »_
I dont know about that, all the gurlies on this thread are looking pretty good. I just didnt want to turn this into a "lets see whose gurlies panties are the coolest" thread. LOL








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif <--2002GTI's chicky....


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2004)

*Re: New picture post, (nicky1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nicky1.8t* »_








me in the visor 

_Modified by nicky1.8t at 5:02 PM 10-19-2004_

word gee


----------



## chris86vw (Feb 23, 2000)

*Re: (nebulight)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nebulight* »_ I think we all need to start posting our women in the thread, especally MRP2001GTi:



I dont' think I have any pictures of her that I could legally post here


----------



## MRP2001GTi (Oct 6, 2000)

*Re: (chris86vw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chris86vw* »_

I dont' think I have any pictures of her that I could legally post here









Damit I told my wife to stop sending those out.


----------



## steggie (Aug 12, 2004)

*Re: (2002GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2002GTI* »_
Ive always enjoyed fishing, too bad I live in a ****ing desert









i grew up in tucson arizona. i love the desert. last time i was in tucson i got a tattoo on my shoulder of a howling coyote in front of a saguaro cactus with sunset in the back just to remind me of tucson and the sonoran desert


_Modified by steggie at 3:07 PM 10-19-2004_


----------



## 1.8t_Steve (Jun 7, 2004)

*Re: (MRP2001GTi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MRP2001GTi* »_
I dont know about that, all the gurlies on this thread are looking pretty good. I just didnt want to turn this into a "lets see whose gurlies panties are the coolest" thread. LOL








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif <--2002GTI's chicky....









dido...
and enough of they speedo pics








where the hell is billy with his Fu¢k nascar shirt? or whatever it was.


----------



## chris86vw (Feb 23, 2000)

*Re: (MRP2001GTi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MRP2001GTi* »_
Damit I told my wife to stop sending those out.









OMG... I'm rolling on the ground over here.. I meant to take that last part out... but it was so worth the mistake... best reply ever


----------



## Gil428 (Feb 5, 2003)

*Re: (steggie)*

pic of me and my girlfriend in venice, italy.... not sure of the name of that square, but it is famous.








DAMN THOSE PIGEONS, [email protected] ALL OVER ME!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2004)

*Re: (chris86vw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chris86vw* »_

I dont' think I have any pictures of her that I could legally post here









post link to the pictures... as long as they arent displayed directly in the thread, you wont get in trouble...
man up!
signed,
The Shocker


----------



## turbotuner20V (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: (MRP2001GTi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MRP2001GTi* »_
I dont know about that, all the gurlies on this thread are looking pretty good. I just didnt want to turn this into a "lets see whose gurlies panties are the coolest" thread. LOL








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif <--2002GTI's chicky....










Would i win?

_Modified by turbotuner20V at 11:13 PM 10-19-2004_


_Modified by turbotuner20V at 11:14 PM 10-19-2004_


----------



## MRP2001GTi (Oct 6, 2000)

*Re: (chris86vw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chris86vw* »_
OMG... I'm rolling on the ground over here.. I meant to take that last part out... but it was so worth the mistake... best reply ever

I thought you would like that.


----------



## chris86vw (Feb 23, 2000)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
post link to the pictures... as long as they arent displayed directly in the thread, you wont get in trouble...


HAHA let me add still be dating her after letting them out on the internet...


----------



## chris86vw (Feb 23, 2000)

*Re: (turbotuner20V)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbotuner20V* »_
would i win?

if thats legit we have a contender http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
[contemplating value of relationship vs posting pics of GF hmmmm







]


----------



## MRP2001GTi (Oct 6, 2000)

*Re: (turbotuner20V)*

Underwear pics get threads locked here, you may want to get rid of that. Trust me, I know from experience.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2004)

*Re: (chris86vw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chris86vw* »_
HAHA let me add still be dating her after letting them out on the internet...

okay.. so send them to me personally, ill post them up, then you tell her i "hacked your computer" or some such bull**** and she cant get mad about it


----------



## chris86vw (Feb 23, 2000)

*Re: (MRP2001GTi)*

what isnt' that justa tank top and really small shorts?


----------



## MRballer337 (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: (Landspeed_Gl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Landspeed_Gl* »_I'm on the right. The old MK II is also in the pic







miss her.....









wtf are you guys doing haha


----------



## chris86vw (Feb 23, 2000)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
okay.. so send them to me personally, ill post them up, then you tell her i "hacked your computer" or some such bull**** and she cant get mad about it









come on with the shocker you cant' get your own girl?


----------



## turbotuner20V (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: (chris86vw)*

haha, yup..... don't want to get this locked up though, so u guys are the lucky two to see the "outfit"


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2004)

ORRR... you send them to me then ill post them and you blame it on her... stating "why are you sending out *our* pictures to random guys on the internet.... 
make sure you use "our" since it will make the pictures sound sacred and treasured under your relationship... make her feel bad about it


----------



## nerdhotrod (Sep 23, 2002)

*Re: (MRP2001GTi)*


----------



## WhiteG60 (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: New picture post, (mark420v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mark420v* »_








i bet noone gets it.

I do.... *cough*OT*cough*


----------



## turbotuner20V (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: (chris86vw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chris86vw* »_
if thats legit we have a contender http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
[contemplating value of relationship vs posting pics of GF hmmmm







]

i've got tons more.... i'd need photoshopping though... she didn't put any more clothes on









%*%.... just realized the unreal number of p-shop offers.... i was just kidding about it fellas



_Modified by turbotuner20V at 11:19 PM 10-19-2004_


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2004)

*Re: (chris86vw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chris86vw* »_
come on with the shocker you cant' get your own girl?

no... i **** those belonging to other guys... i hate dealing with the relationship BS... so i let their boyfriends do that and i just beat it in a few times a week








edited so i dont start a **** storm again...


_Modified by [email protected] at 6:21 PM 10-19-2004_


----------



## steggie (Aug 12, 2004)

*Re: (nerdhotrod)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nerdhotrod* »_









i didn't know they made drag radials that small


----------



## chris86vw (Feb 23, 2000)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_ORRR... you send them to me then ill post them and you blame it on her... stating "why are you sending out *our* pictures to random guys on the internet.... 
make sure you use "our" since it will make the pictures sound sacred and treasured under your relationship... make her feel bad about it









this is one of the most random sub conversations I've had in a thread.. I didnt' even post a picture of her dressed yet (err ever)


----------



## Crash6 (Sep 28, 2001)

*Re: ([email protected])*









Me and the #1 Ferrari F1 car in the Museum at Modena



_Modified by Crash6 at 6:10 PM 10-20-2004_


----------



## WhiteG60 (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: (nebulight)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nebulight* »_And the better half, I think we all need to start posting our women in the thread, especally MRP2001GTi:
_Modified by nebulight at 5:42 PM 10-19-2004_


Hokay....








Us at h2o








At the enfig BBQ.


----------



## Landspeed_Gl (Apr 16, 2002)

"wtf are you guys doing haha" 
Legal matters keep me from telling.....


----------



## nerdhotrod (Sep 23, 2002)

*Re: (nerdhotrod)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nerdhotrod* »_









Look at how happy I look....kinda scary


----------



## TommyC83 (Mar 24, 2000)

*Re: (MRP2001GTi)*

for those of you that know JimmyD


----------



## mark420v (Dec 22, 2003)

*Re: New picture post, (WhiteG60)*

a fellow gay[M]en?!??!1// who are you over there?
_Quote, originally posted by *WhiteG60* »_I do.... *cough*OT*cough*


----------



## Italian GTI 1.8T (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: (Don R)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Don R* »_....It's all about the italian connections









Thats right!!!!!!!!


----------



## turbotuner20V (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: (WhiteG60)*

Ok, I found one that this thread won't get locked over.... If i get the others from my camera phone to a site i can link to, i'll let you hornballs know.

















(on my boat at Lake Latowana)


_Modified by turbotuner20V at 11:28 PM 10-19-2004_


----------



## vtecwrecker (Mar 6, 2003)

*Re: (Landspeed_Gl)*

here is my mug..


----------



## WhiteG60 (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: New picture post, (mark420v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mark420v* »_a fellow gay[M]en?!??!1// who are you over there?

no no no
Genmay is for homos. I'm on OT as PhnkJnky though... OG nucka. : Dec2000: :eek3:


_Modified by WhiteG60 at 6:35 PM 10-19-2004_


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2004)

*Re: (turbotuner20V)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbotuner20V* »_i'll let you hornballs know.









Thanks!


----------



## tim18t (Feb 1, 2003)

*Re: (TommyC83)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TommyC83* »_for those of you that know JimmyD









pure hottness


----------



## VRT (Dec 8, 2001)

*Re: New picture post, (WhiteG60)*









Me trying to finnish my *Canadien* beer 


_Modified by VRT at 6:39 PM 10-19-2004_


----------



## mark420v (Dec 22, 2003)

*Re: New picture post, (WhiteG60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WhiteG60* »_no no no
Genmay is for homos. I'm on OT as PhnkJnky though... OG nucka. : Dec2000: :eek3:

_Modified by WhiteG60 at 6:35 PM 10-19-2004_

lol
[M] 4 lyfe!!1








p3 == pwnt


----------



## 2002GTI (Sep 18, 2001)

*Re: New picture post, (WhiteG60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WhiteG60* »_
I do.... *cough*OT*cough*

ban


----------



## WhiteG60 (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: New picture post, (2002GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2002GTI* »_ban

No av no care... IL+1


----------



## 2002GTI (Sep 18, 2001)

*Re: New picture post, (WhiteG60)*

You have me beat on here too :hs: I didnt know you were on the _other_ site









_Quote, originally posted by *WhiteG60* »_
no no no
Genmay is for homos. I'm on OT as PhnkJnky though... OG nucka. : Dec2000: :eek3:

_Modified by WhiteG60 at 6:35 PM 10-19-2004_


----------



## 2002GTI (Sep 18, 2001)

*Re: New picture post, (WhiteG60)*

I have a av :hs:

_Quote, originally posted by *WhiteG60* »_
No av no care... IL+1


----------



## SpDsTeR (Jul 2, 2003)

*Re: New picture post, (mark420v)*

A PICTURE OF ME ON THE JOB


----------



## LA Wolfsburg (May 8, 2002)

*Re: New picture post, (TrB0GTi)*

you arent actually a motorcycle cop are you?


----------



## plohip (Sep 12, 2001)

*Re: New picture post, (mark420v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mark420v* »_
lol
[M] 4 lyfe!!1








p3 == pwnt

Is that you that posted in PMO? x20vmk4x?







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## WhiteG60 (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: New picture post, (2002GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2002GTI* »_You have me beat on here too :hs: I didnt know you were on the _other_ site









I'm not so much anymore. It wastes my entire day.


----------



## 2002GTI (Sep 18, 2001)

*Re: New picture post, (LA Wolfsburg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LA Wolfsburg* »_you arent actually a motorcycle cop are you?

Profile says hes 18.... that guy looks a bit older


----------



## 2002GTI (Sep 18, 2001)

*Re: New picture post, (WhiteG60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WhiteG60* »_
I'm not so much anymore. It wastes my entire day.

Youre telling me


----------



## Buttero J-Lo (Mar 5, 2003)

*Re: New picture post, (2002GTI)*


----------



## .:Redman (Aug 7, 2004)

*Re: New picture post,*

My wife and I in Yosemite.


----------



## SnowGTI2003 (Jan 8, 2004)

*Re: New picture post, (.:Redman)*

The wife and I.











_Modified by SnowGTI2003 at 4:49 PM 10-19-2004_


----------



## asphalt_guy (Oct 21, 2003)

*Re: New picture post, (1.8t_Steve)*










Me and Bill Clinton. 


_Modified by asphalt_guy at 12:57 AM 10-20-2004_


----------



## SnowGTI2003 (Jan 8, 2004)

*Re: New picture post, (asphalt_guy)*

psst pifiu pwn3d you.....


----------



## whizbang18T (Nov 17, 2000)

me ... floating in the water


----------



## asphalt_guy (Oct 21, 2003)

*Re: New picture post, (SnowGTI2003)*

yup...dayum! LOL


----------



## Gaki (Oct 15, 2000)

*Re: New picture post, (spoolin turbo s)*

here's my three selves.. the other two couldnt make it


----------



## Vanilla_Coke (Sep 15, 2002)

*Re: New picture post, (Gaki)*









Werd to yo motha


----------



## ruso (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: New picture post, (asphalt_guy)*

Me:








The Ride:








The Wife:








The Wife's Ride:


----------



## redlands_gti (May 12, 2002)

*Re: New picture post, (Gaki)*

in all my glory


----------



## 4cefed (Sep 1, 2002)

*Re: New picture post, (Vanilla_Coke)*

Me








The whip (ginster MKIII 20v)


----------



## vdub4lfe (Nov 12, 2003)

*Re: New picture post, (redlands_gti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *redlands_gti* »_in all my glory









u r hot....


----------



## Vanilla_Coke (Sep 15, 2002)

*Re: New picture post, (vdub4lfe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdub4lfe* »_
u r hot....









Yep, I knew it was gonna happen....


----------



## Spooled_AWP (May 29, 2004)

*Re: New picture post, (vdub4lfe)*

FBI TURBO'ing Ian's car....








drunk at H20 with the big sis


----------



## halchka99 (Apr 18, 2002)

man with these pervs around here id think twice before posting a pic of you sis LOL


----------



## steggie (Aug 12, 2004)

*Re: New picture post, (Spooled_AWP)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Spooled_AWP* »_










make sure you bring her to ap tuning when i visit up there in november


----------



## SpDsTeR (Jul 2, 2003)

*Re: (halchka99)*

haha hell no im not a motorcycle cop, just a joke. Dont have a pic of myself


----------



## halchka99 (Apr 18, 2002)

*Re: New picture post, (steggie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *steggie* »_
make sure you bring her to ap tuning when i visit up there in november









lol that didnt take long


----------



## WhiteG60 (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: New picture post, (steggie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *steggie* »_make sure you bring her to ap tuning when i visit up there in november









Touch her and die :squint: thas my girl


----------



## turbotuner20V (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: New picture post, (halchka99)*

scientific possibility of Steggie pullin that ass........... lol


----------



## steggie (Aug 12, 2004)

*Re: New picture post, (halchka99)*


_Quote, originally posted by *halchka99* »_
lol that didnt take long









well, ya know, if she's going to H20 then its one of two things ...
1. she really WAS there to babysit ( http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif )
2. she may know a few things about cars - shop talk with a hot chick ( http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif )


----------



## WhiteG60 (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: New picture post, (steggie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *steggie* »_well, ya know, if she's going to H20 then its one of two things ...
1. she really WAS there to babysit ( http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif )
2. she may know a few things about cars - shop talk with a hot chick ( http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif )

She's a dub girl. She's got a new GLI, and has had a mk3 and a mk2 jetta since she was 16, and is now 23.


----------



## halchka99 (Apr 18, 2002)

*Re: New picture post, (WhiteG60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WhiteG60* »_
She's a dub girl. She's got a new GLI, and has had a mk3 and a mk2 jetta since she was 16, and is now 23.


shes's really ur girl?


----------



## steggie (Aug 12, 2004)

*Re: New picture post, (WhiteG60)*

we'll chat on AIM


----------



## WhiteG60 (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: New picture post, (halchka99)*


_Quote, originally posted by *halchka99* »_shes's really ur girl?

yes...


----------



## halchka99 (Apr 18, 2002)

*Re: New picture post, (WhiteG60)*



WhiteG60 said:


> yes...
> Roberts gonna get his @ss beat lol


----------



## 1.8tizzle (May 22, 2003)

*Re: New picture post, (WhiteG60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WhiteG60* »_
yes...









look at that true playa fo real.......


----------



## steggie (Aug 12, 2004)

*Re: New picture post, (halchka99)*

LOL
I'm just being an a$$ right now, still stuck at work http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
Ian knows its all in good fun, I'm pretty harmless


----------



## WhiteG60 (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: New picture post, (steggie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *steggie* »_LOL
I'm just being an a$$ right now, still stuck at work http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
Ian knows its all in good fun, I'm pretty harmless









I know, i'm just playin with ya


----------



## R32Girly (Feb 7, 2003)

*Re: New picture post, (1.8tizzle)*

This is me...


----------



## WhiteG60 (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: New picture post, (1.8T Girly)*

Where are all these girls coming from? Ususally its the same 15 of you *******s posting in here.... now thers like... a bunch of girls too?! where are you hiding!? silly lurkers.


----------



## tim18t (Feb 1, 2003)

*Re: New picture post, (1.8T Girly)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8T Girly* »_This is me...

















DIBS!


----------



## VWjtaGirl (Jul 16, 2004)

*Re: New picture post, (1.8T Girly)*

yes it's true, i'm ian's girl







as well as a Vdubber for life- just don't post in here since i don't know much about the "1.8t engine" even though i drive one







(that's what i have ian for)
one more - to set the record straight









http://community.webshots.com/...xZzlq


----------



## R32Girly (Feb 7, 2003)

*Re: New picture post, (WhiteG60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WhiteG60* »_Where are all these girls coming from? Ususally its the same 15 of you *******s posting in here.... now thers like... a bunch of girls too?! where are you hiding!? silly lurkers.








I've been on the vortex...just don't post too much in the technical.


----------



## Adam20v (Apr 28, 2002)

*Re: New picture post, (1.8T Girly)*

Here's tim18t giving a lap dance in the back of a Land Rover


----------



## WhiteG60 (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: New picture post, (Adam20v)*

I think this is the longest thread on the 1.8T Tech forum EVAR without anyone fighting


----------



## steggie (Aug 12, 2004)

*Re: New picture post, (VWjtaGirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWjtaGirl* »_yes it's true, i'm ian's girl







as well as a Vdubber for life- just don't post in here since i don't know much about the "1.8t engine" even though i drive one







(that's what i have ian for)
one more - to set the record straight








http://community.webshots.com/...xZzlq

classic, maybe ian can swing you to the dark side of 1.8t forum. not everyone is a vulture like me


----------



## halchka99 (Apr 18, 2002)

*Re: New picture post, (WhiteG60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WhiteG60* »_I think this is the longest thread on the 1.8T Tech forum EVAR without anyone fighting










someone call chris? lol


----------



## transient_analysis (Jan 28, 2003)

*Re: New picture post, (chris86vw)*

TOO LATE!!

_Quote, originally posted by *chris86vw* »_I"m not gonna get awa without posting this one.. if I dont' someone else will


----------



## steggie (Aug 12, 2004)

*Re: New picture post, (WhiteG60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WhiteG60* »_I think this is the longest thread on the 1.8T Tech forum EVAR without anyone fighting









i think most people are still stuck on page one staring at the mafia shot of Don R
totally unexpected


----------



## VWjtaGirl (Jul 16, 2004)

*Re: New picture post, (steggie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *steggie* »_classic, maybe ian can swing you to the dark side of 1.8t forum. not everyone is a vulture like me









haha this is probably the worst day of his life now that i started posting in here. although this is the only thread i can comment on as anything "technical" beyond an oil change, CEL, etc is over my head


----------



## jcstomper (Feb 25, 2002)

*Re: New picture post, (WhiteG60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WhiteG60* »_Where are all these girls coming from? Ususally its the same 15 of you *******s posting in here.... now thers like... a bunch of girls too?! where are you hiding!? silly lurkers.
i know where the hell are all these women comeing from? why dont any of them live near me (PA). god i live in the worste state, its almost as bad as pat and tims Dirty Jersey. at least they get the hot girl at englishtowns pizza shop







i got no one


----------



## 1.8tizzle (May 22, 2003)

*Re: New picture post, (steggie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *steggie* »_
i think most people are still stuck on page one staring at the mafia shot of Don R
totally unexpected

agreed, who woulda thought.


----------



## tim18t (Feb 1, 2003)

*Re: New picture post, (transient_analysis)*

am i the only one captured in chris' eye's?


----------



## JWelty (Oct 7, 2003)

*Re: New picture post, (1.8T Girly)*

Not a good pic but heres me and my wife chilling at the Orlando BBQ this past weekend next to my RIDE


----------



## steggie (Aug 12, 2004)

*Re: New picture post, ([email protected])*

and i had to work that day. damn, i can't graduate a day too soon


----------



## nerdhotrod (Sep 23, 2002)

*Re: New picture post, (steggie)*

Worth The Click
Not me 
http://community.webshots.com/...h.jpg 



_Modified by nerdhotrod at 6:33 PM 10-19-2004_


----------



## Buttero J-Lo (Mar 5, 2003)

*Re: New picture post, (nerdhotrod)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nerdhotrod* »_


----------



## jcstomper (Feb 25, 2002)

*Re: New picture post, (redlands_gti)*


















you two girls are beautiful, its a shame ya both live so damn far from me.


----------



## Frank aka Rick (Aug 27, 2002)

*Re: New picture post, (WhiteG60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WhiteG60* »_I think this is the longest thread on the 1.8T Tech forum EVAR without anyone fighting









HAHAHA I was thinking the same thing. Usualy everybody is at eachother's throats by the end of page 1.


----------



## steggie (Aug 12, 2004)

*Re: New picture post, (redlands_gti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *redlands_gti* »_in all my glory









PROFILE for redlands_gti
marc scott ewalt
occupation - electrician
in the words of Mike P - I'll eat my hat


----------



## tim18t (Feb 1, 2003)

*Re: New picture post, (jcstomper)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jcstomper* »_

















you two girls are beautiful, its a shame ya both live so damn far from me.










getting a little wierd


----------



## T3GTi02 (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: New picture post, (tim18t)*









Me and my #1 Woman


----------



## steggie (Aug 12, 2004)

*Re: New picture post, (jcstomper)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jcstomper* »_

















you two girls are beautiful, its a shame ya both live so damn far from me.









i noticed one is in Miami ! very nice way to represent FL
<mr. burns voiceover> eggsellent </mr. burns voiceover>


----------



## vdub4lfe (Nov 12, 2003)

Yea i think im gonna call BS on some of these chic photos....I think we should have them hold a penny up while giving the finger to the camera.


----------



## R32Girly (Feb 7, 2003)

*Re: New picture post, (steggie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *steggie* »_
i noticed one is in Miami ! very nice way to represent FL
<mr. burns voiceover> eggsellent </mr. burns voiceover>


woo woo Miami!!!!


----------



## R32Girly (Feb 7, 2003)

*Re: (vdub4lfe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdub4lfe* »_Yea i think im gonna call BS on some of these chic photos....I think we should have them hold a penny up while giving the finger to the camera.

BS?? Why would I BS anyone? Go to the Southeast thread and ask if my pic is BS.


----------



## diman24 (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: New picture post, (1.8T Girly)*

Yeahhh


----------



## intricate976 (Jul 19, 2002)

*Re: (vdub4lfe)*

me at UCSB mickeys in hand 









the girl








me and the girl


----------



## 16vracer (Jul 12, 1999)

*Re: New picture post, (Adam20v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Adam20v* »_Here's tim18t giving a lap dance in the back of a Land Rover









I don't even want to know why or what prompted Tim to do this


----------



## 16vracer (Jul 12, 1999)

*Re: New picture post, (redlands_gti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *redlands_gti* »_in all my glory









Wow!! An exception to my general rule of only thinking asian girls are hot http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 16vracer (Jul 12, 1999)

*Re: New picture post, (4cefed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *4cefed* »_
The whip (ginster MKIII 20v)









Hey Blake, thanks for posting my pic. I'm 2 cars behind you http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
That day was blast, got alot more fun after the road turned into 4 lanes and that turbo type R showed up


----------



## KrautFed (Jan 9, 2002)

*Re: New picture post,*

Me looking like I know what I'm doing.


----------



## 1.8tizzle (May 22, 2003)

*Re: New picture post, (KrautFed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KrautFed* »_Me looking like I know what I'm doing.

















whats up shaggy east coast twin.


----------



## turbo02gti (Feb 5, 2002)

*Re: New picture post, (16vracer)*

Me in the middle and a couple of friends after a night on the town


----------



## flanders (Apr 5, 2001)

*Re: New picture post, (turbo02gti)*

Me in the trees 








Me in my car










_Modified by flanders at 10:01 PM 10-19-2004_


----------



## redlands_gti (May 12, 2002)

*Re: New picture post, (steggie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *steggie* »_
PROFILE for redlands_gti
marc scott ewalt
occupation - electrician
in the words of Mike P - I'll eat my hat









opps wrong picture, sorry to mislead everyone.








that is my girl,








this is me and her


----------



## steggie (Aug 12, 2004)

*Re: New picture post, (flanders)*


_Quote, originally posted by *flanders* »_Me in the trees 









look around for an N75K in that picture, apparently it got lost between Orlando and Toronto. damn USPS http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## redlands_gti (May 12, 2002)

*Re: New picture post, (steggie)*

just thought i would give some facts, 
this thread was started just 7 hours and 10 minutes ago.
it is now 7 pages long, has 220 posts, 3199 views
AND NOBODY IS ARGUING!!!
YEA FOR THE VORTEX!!!!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sxorpyon (Jul 6, 2004)

*Re: New picture post, (redlands_gti)*

This is a pic of me in Grenada in the carribean


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

*Re: New picture post, (steggie)*

y0


----------



## Don R (Oct 4, 2002)

This is me out of competition...








This is me off the juice and styling...before work done to my car








And this my sweetheart...


----------



## jazzpur (Dec 27, 2001)

*Re: New picture post, (steggie)*

me an the boys back in 1988








youll have to guees which one is me


----------



## 16vracer (Jul 12, 1999)

*Re: New picture post, (Jedi801)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jedi801* »_y0









You kinda look like a cross between Eric Roberts(or whatever Julia Roberts brother goes by) and Tim Robbins


_Modified by 16vracer at 7:29 PM 10-19-2004_


----------



## nebulight (May 17, 2002)

*Re: New picture post, (16vracer)*

It's amazing how most of these people in this thread I've NEVER seen before in the 1.8T forums before this post. This post is bringing 'em out!
FYI, intricate976, your girl is cute!


----------



## WhiteG60 (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: New picture post, (KrautFed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KrautFed* »_Me looking like I know what I'm doing.

















I have a decent pic of you somewhere for whatever reason... i was looking through my VW folder the other and went 'wait what? who the hell is... why is that saved?' if you want i can send you it?


----------



## halchka99 (Apr 18, 2002)

*Re: New picture post, (nebulight)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nebulight* »_
FYI, intricate976, your girl is cute!

Matt, are you scared to comment on Don's girl? hahaha


----------



## WhiteG60 (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: New picture post, (nebulight)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nebulight* »_It's amazing how most of these people in this thread I've NEVER seen before in the 1.8T forums before this post. This post is bringing 'em out!


:werd: i'm like 'who the ehll are these people?'


----------



## 16vracer (Jul 12, 1999)

*Re: New picture post, (nebulight)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nebulight* »_It's amazing how most of these people in this thread I've NEVER seen before in the 1.8T forums before this post. This post is bringing 'em out!
FYI, intricate976, your girl is cute!

That just goes to show that we have a TON of lurkers


----------



## vtecwrecker (Mar 6, 2003)

*Re: New picture post, (16vracer)*

well since everyone is posting pics of their girlfriends here is mine at the moment... acting like she is licking my friends face. 








and one of my friends girlfriend after we got her all drunk
















man i miss having parties every weekend.


----------



## Buttero J-Lo (Mar 5, 2003)

*Re: (Don R)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Don R* »_This is me out of competition...








This is me off the juice and styling...before work done to my car








And this my sweetheart...
















I would've never guessed. That first pic kinda scares me Don







. I must say, no female looks better than an italian female.(trying to say Don's girl is hot without him flying down here to kick my ass







)


----------



## WhiteG60 (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: New picture post, (vtecwrecker)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vtecwrecker* »_











I <3 red heads







shhhhh don't tell my girl...


----------



## nebulight (May 17, 2002)

*Re: New picture post, (TommyC83)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TommyC83* »_










Who is the girl to the right of him? I remember talking to her at Waterfest, she seemed cool.


----------



## 1.8tizzle (May 22, 2003)

*Re: New picture post, (16vracer)*

me again, keepin' it real gangsta








and the girly


















_Modified by 1.8tizzle at 10:50 PM 10-19-2004_


----------



## 1.8tizzle (May 22, 2003)

*Re: New picture post, (nebulight)*

holla, keep 'em comin'. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## WhiteG60 (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: New picture post, (1.8tizzle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8tizzle* »_holla, keep 'em comin'. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I <3 your girl too


----------



## tim18t (Feb 1, 2003)

*Re: New picture post, (nebulight)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nebulight* »_
Who is the girl to the right of him? I remember talking to her at Waterfest, she seemed cool.


that would be candice(eve16v) a.k.a. my girlfriends girlfriend


----------



## 16vracer (Jul 12, 1999)

*Re: New picture post, (1.8tizzle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8tizzle* »_
and the girly

















That is a really cool pic of your girl.
When I first saw your pic, without looking at the screen name I thought it was Ninja Vanish


----------



## 1.8tizzle (May 22, 2003)

*Re: New picture post, (16vracer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16vracer* »_
That is a really cool pic of your girl.
When I first saw your pic, without looking at the screen name I thought it was Ninja Vanish

thanx http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif . ive been rocking that pink bandana forever, now shes got it.


----------



## fstjett (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: New picture post, (16vracer)*

Ok Ill bite...
Me..with the 2000 jetta and my GLI

















*AND my girl...*


----------



## Spooled_AWP (May 29, 2004)

*Re: New picture post, (16vracer)*

wow....we are all actually getting along....this cant continue on like this...its too weird not having anyone bickering at each other...
raman.....dizzy...where you guys at????















2000th post http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 1.8tizzle (May 22, 2003)

*Re: New picture post, (Spooled_AWP)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Spooled_AWP* »_
raman.....dizzy...where you guys at???? 

SHHHHHH!


----------



## Spooled_AWP (May 29, 2004)

*Re: New picture post, (1.8tizzle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8tizzle* »_SHHHHHH!


----------



## steggie (Aug 12, 2004)

*Re: New picture post, (Spooled_AWP)*

i just got home from work, this thread made the last few hours fly by http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
there are SOME lurkers ...
and mad props to Steve Soeder for this fantastic idea http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
EDIT: I simply own this thread. Is this the third page I've been first post on?


----------



## BOY-RCR (Sep 7, 2003)

*Re: New picture post, (Spooled_AWP)*

My girls....


----------



## nebulight (May 17, 2002)

*Re: New picture post, (BOY-RCR)*

thanks for the largest picture ever posted on the internet. Cuties, two of 'em


----------



## kneedraggin (Mar 6, 2003)

*Re: New picture post, (1.8t_Steve)*

Me and my girl








Me and my BOWLING team (I'm a tool!)
















Me eating the KID'S MEAL at KFC.....so good, and cheap!!








Oh, and just to give you some eye candy....my girlfriends HOT FRIENDS!!!


----------



## BOY-RCR (Sep 7, 2003)

*Re: New picture post, (nebulight)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nebulight* »_thanks for the largest picture ever posted on the internet. Cuties, two of 'em

Thanks bro...hehe. Resized it for me then mofo.


----------



## 1.8t_Steve (Jun 7, 2004)

*Re: New picture post, (Spooled_AWP)*

*WELL IM GLAD MY THREAD BROUGHT SOME LURKSTERS OUT!!!
AND ALOT OF THE GIRLS ARE VERY PRETTY... 
ESPECIALLY THE ONE BLONDE CHICK IN THE WHITE HOODED ZIPUP
, CUTE AS A BUTTON! PROPS ON A FINE WOMAN. *
so anyways....
for those who didnt see the other thread.... it was last year, and it went 13 pages...
however it didnt go 7 pages in less than 12 hours!
so i think this one might go past 13pages!
thanks to everyone for not posting some
*BO -BO ASS* pictures to g et this thing locked.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by 1.8t_Steve at 4:03 AM 10-20-2004_


----------



## tim18t (Feb 1, 2003)

*Re: New picture post, (BOY-RCR)*

my monitor bows to the insane size of you photograph.


----------



## 1.8tizzle (May 22, 2003)

*Re: New picture post, (1.8t_Steve)*

best vortex thread in a long time.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 1.8Tagger (Oct 2, 2002)

*Re: New picture post, (BOY-RCR)*

me:








2.0T (this is the side everyone always sees)


----------



## VWjtaGirl (Jul 16, 2004)

*Re: New picture post, (WhiteG60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WhiteG60* »_I <3 red heads







shhhhh don't tell my girl...








http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif








you have some aasss kissing to do


----------



## steggie (Aug 12, 2004)

*Re: New picture post, (BOY-RCR)*









I was told it's the largest brass rubbing print you can do in the world. Took 4+ hours to do, cost maybe $20, and only a few dozen people have ever completed the whole thing on their own. Did the rub in Edinburgh, Scotland. Helluva conversation piece where I used to live, you opened the front door and BAM! met up with this guy.
and damn was I heavy dude back then, 2002.


----------



## BOY-RCR (Sep 7, 2003)

*Re: New picture post, (tim18t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tim18t* »_my monitor bows to the insane size of you photograph.

Haha.....big pic.....bigger turbo ahem ahem coming. Go big or go home mang.


----------



## VWJETTAVW (Nov 18, 2002)

*Re: New picture post, (VWjtaGirl)*

Mmmm beer...








...more beer


















_Modified by VWJETTAVW at 11:10 PM 10-19-2004_


----------



## steggie (Aug 12, 2004)

*Re: New picture post, (VWjtaGirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWjtaGirl* »_







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif








you have some aasss kissing to do

hey hey wink wink LOL
sorry Ian, I just couldn't resist


----------



## halchka99 (Apr 18, 2002)

*Re: New picture post, (VWjtaGirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWjtaGirl* »_







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif








you have some aasss kissing to do

OWNED


----------



## 1.8tizzle (May 22, 2003)

*Re: New picture post, (halchka99)*


_Quote, originally posted by *halchka99* »_
OWNED


----------



## VWjtaGirl (Jul 16, 2004)

*Re: New picture post, (halchka99)*


_Quote, originally posted by *halchka99* »_OWNED









and my birthday is coming up -- perfect timing


----------



## WhiteG60 (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: New picture post, (VWjtaGirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWjtaGirl* »_and my birthday is coming up -- perfect timing
















You're already getting your Tiffany stuff... what else is there?


----------



## steggie (Aug 12, 2004)

*Re: New picture post, (WhiteG60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WhiteG60* »_
You're already getting your Tiffany stuff... what else is there?
















an FBI turbo kit, of course !!!!!!


----------



## VDUBNDizzy (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: New picture post, (Spooled_AWP)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Spooled_AWP* »_
raman.....dizzy...where you guys at????

















He keeps posting pics of him on vacation. I just have no pics.


----------



## Spooled_AWP (May 29, 2004)

*Re: New picture post, (1.8tizzle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8tizzle* »_best vortex thread in a long time.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









for sure! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## steggie (Aug 12, 2004)

*Re: New picture post, (VDUBNDizzy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VDUBNDizzy* »_
He keeps posting pics of him on vacation. I just have no pics.









haha, the scotland thing was no vacation. two weeks summer school on ultrafast photonics, paid for by the scottish government. it was all business and school related, i swear


----------



## BeachBumJettaBoy (Aug 14, 2004)

*Re: New picture post, (steggie)*

Wish i knew how to post pics


----------



## VDUBNDizzy (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: New picture post, (BeachBumJettaBoy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BeachBumJettaBoy* »_Wish i knew how to post pics









Now that = pwn3d.


----------



## Dr. Edlocks (Mar 8, 2001)

*Re: New picture post, (Jedi801)*

lol, you were awesome in The Breakfast Club.









_Quote, originally posted by *Jedi801* »_y0



















_Modified by Dr. Edlocks at 11:21 PM 10-19-2004_


----------



## Adam20v (Apr 28, 2002)

*Re: New picture post, (nebulight)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nebulight* »_Who is the girl to the right of him? I remember talking to her at Waterfest, she seemed cool.

That's my girlfriend, she goes by eve16v on vortex. Here's her ride 8v A2, soon to be a VR6


----------



## steggie (Aug 12, 2004)

*Re: New picture post, (BeachBumJettaBoy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BeachBumJettaBoy* »_Wish i knew how to post pics









i'll help/host. send me a PM and i'll give you my email address


----------



## VDUBNDizzy (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: New picture post, (nebulight)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nebulight* »_
Who is the girl to the right of him? I remember talking to her at Waterfest, she seemed cool.

Yes, Candice is very cool. Don't know how Adam landed her.


----------



## 1.8tizzle (May 22, 2003)

*Re: New picture post, (Adam20v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Adam20v* »_










wow thats a rad picture. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tim18t (Feb 1, 2003)

*Re: New picture post, (Adam20v)*

ok really please do something with the monster size pic, please!


----------



## BOY-RCR (Sep 7, 2003)

*Re: New picture post, (Dr. Edlocks)*

Looking at all the pics again......did any of you guys see my *two missing catepillars*?


----------



## Adam20v (Apr 28, 2002)

*Re: New picture post, (VDUBNDizzy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VDUBNDizzy* »_Yes, Candice is very cool. Don't know how Adam landed her.
















Bastard


----------



## Seanathan (May 1, 2002)

*Re: New picture post, (Spooled_AWP)*

I'll bite. I don't have a pic of me for now, but to contribute to the thread of women at least heres my girl back in my house in Mass:


----------



## tim18t (Feb 1, 2003)

*Re: New picture post, (VDUBNDizzy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VDUBNDizzy* »_
Yes, Candice is very cool. Don't know how Adam landed her.

















apparantly youve never felt his macho-animalistic- HEAT.


----------



## WhiteG60 (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: New picture post, (Seanathan)*

We all seem to have pretty hot girls for being intarweb Vortex jockeys all day and night


----------



## CabbyChick (Jan 4, 2002)

*Re: New picture post, (tim18t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tim18t* »_DIBS!

I love you too dear. 
I tried posting pics but they are all on imagestation and that no longer works. Anyone want to host for me??
and I own3 page 9


----------



## VDUBNDizzy (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: New picture post, (tim18t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tim18t* »_

apparantly youve never felt his macho-animalistic- HEAT.

No, and I don't plan on it either.


----------



## WhiteG60 (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: New picture post, (CabbyChick)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CabbyChick* »_I love you too dear. 
I tried posting pics but they are all on imagestation and that no longer works. Anyone want to host for me??


I can host, send me them.


----------



## 1.8t_Steve (Jun 7, 2004)

*Re: New picture post, (BOY-RCR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BOY-RCR* »_Looking at all the pics again......did any of you guys see my *two missing catepillars*?

















i dont get it...
however seeing my ugly ass again was enough to make me laugh lol


----------



## 1.8tizzle (May 22, 2003)

*Re: New picture post, (1.8t_Steve)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8t_Steve* »_
i dont get it...
however seeing my ugly ass again was enough to make me laugh lol









maybe hes talkin about those beefy eyebrows.


----------



## vtecwrecker (Mar 6, 2003)

*Re: New picture post, (WhiteG60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WhiteG60* »_We all seem to have pretty hot girls for being intarweb Vortex jockeys all day and night









it must be our big *turbos*


----------



## cmackvr6 (Oct 7, 2003)

*Re: New picture post, (WhiteG60)*










one more for good measure.








-Chris


----------



## steggie (Aug 12, 2004)

*Re: New picture post, (1.8t_Steve)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8t_Steve* »_
i dont get it...
however seeing my ugly ass again was enough to make me laugh lol









i just had this funny ass vision in my head.
steve, going to town on his motor, swapping pistons, rods, turbos, manifolds, etc
in a shirt, tie, and cabby hat


----------



## BOY-RCR (Sep 7, 2003)

*Re: New picture post, (1.8tizzle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8tizzle* »_
maybe hes talkin about those beefy eyebrows.









ding ding....we have a weiner....hehe


----------



## vtecwrecker (Mar 6, 2003)

*Re: New picture post, (steggie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *steggie* »_
i just had this funny ass vision in my head.
steve, going to town on his motor, swapping pistons, rods, turbos, manifolds, etc
in a shirt, tie, and cabby hat


----------



## 1.8t_Steve (Jun 7, 2004)

*Re: New picture post, (1.8tizzle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8tizzle* »_
maybe hes talkin about those beefy eyebrows.









haha Eff you man... that hurt my feelings...
im bruised on the inside now...
right on the heart!


----------



## nebulight (May 17, 2002)

*Re: New picture post, (WhiteG60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WhiteG60* »_We all seem to have pretty hot girls for being intarweb Vortex jockeys all day and night









Agreed, I don't know how that happened


----------



## 1.8t_Steve (Jun 7, 2004)

*Re: New picture post, (BOY-RCR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BOY-RCR* »_
ding ding....we have a weiner....hehe
ahhhha

it was an off week guys Sht!!!!!!!!
i usually wax....


----------



## BOY-RCR (Sep 7, 2003)

*Re: New picture post, (1.8t_Steve)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8t_Steve* »_
haha Eff you man... that hurt my feelings...
im bruised on the inside now...
right on the heart!

















Hehe....nothing but love mang.....


----------



## 1.8tizzle (May 22, 2003)

*Re: New picture post, (BOY-RCR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BOY-RCR* »_

Hehe....nothing but love mang.....









ditto, i just couldnt help it stiz.


----------



## WhiteG60 (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: New picture post, (1.8t_Steve)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8t_Steve* »_ahhhha

it was an off week guys Sht!!!!!!!!
i usually wax....









You don't use nads on your face?








Don't feel bad, I"m the hariest person alive... I'm like a midget wookie.


----------



## steggie (Aug 12, 2004)

you know its a GREAT THREAD when people feel comfy enough to poke fun at themselves.
and i think we owe it to chris86vw to start that trend with his fairy post


----------



## VDUBNDizzy (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: New picture post, (WhiteG60)*

Got Kraut?







Not me, just Kraut.


----------



## 1.8t_Steve (Jun 7, 2004)

*Re: (steggie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *steggie* »_you know its a GREAT THREAD when people feel comfy enough to poke fun at themselves.
and i think we owe it to chris86vw to start that trend with his fairy post

lol chris does in fact take the cake...
the fairy suit is the friggin deal!


----------



## 1.8tizzle (May 22, 2003)

*Re: New picture post, (VDUBNDizzy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VDUBNDizzy* »_Got Kraut?







Not me, just Kraut. 











trip to waterfest?


----------



## vtecwrecker (Mar 6, 2003)

*Re: (1.8t_Steve)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8t_Steve* »_
lol chris does in fact take the cake...
the fairy suit is the friggin deal!

hahahah yeah... looks like good times


----------



## 1.8t_Steve (Jun 7, 2004)

*Re: New picture post, (1.8tizzle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8tizzle* »_
trip to waterfest?








duh... maryland stop...


----------



## VDUBNDizzy (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: New picture post, (1.8t_Steve)*

Dude, notice the scary dude pumping gas? NJ all the way.


----------



## 1.8tizzle (May 22, 2003)

*Re: New picture post, (VDUBNDizzy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VDUBNDizzy* »_Dude, notice the scary dude pumping gas? NJ all the way.









DUH stiz, DUH.


----------



## 1.8t_Steve (Jun 7, 2004)

*Re: New picture post, (VDUBNDizzy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VDUBNDizzy* »_Dude, notice the scary dude pumping gas? NJ all the way.








lol so friggin wierd...
crazy people pumping gas for us...
then they expected a tip...
pffft yeah effing right...
who the hell will own page ten


----------



## WhiteG60 (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: New picture post, (1.8t_Steve)*









My head about to explode installing my turbo.


----------



## Don R (Oct 4, 2002)

*Re: New picture post, (1.8t_Steve)*

I like how you use 'effing'







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SinCity1.8T (Jan 10, 2004)

*Re: New picture post, (VDUBNDizzy)*

here's me and my babies! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 





























_Modified by SinCity1.8T at 8:46 PM 10-19-2004_


----------



## WhiteG60 (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: New picture post, (1.8t_Steve)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8t_Steve* »_lol so friggin wierd...
crazy people pumping gas for us...
then they expected a tip...
pffft yeah effing right...
who the hell will own page ten

Totally, I gave one dude $5 to let me pump my own gas in jersey once...


----------



## 1.8t_Steve (Jun 7, 2004)

*Re: New picture post, (Don R)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Don R* »_I like how you use 'effing'







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

i gots to man... dont want to get warned again for dropping the F-bomb


----------



## CabbyChick (Jan 4, 2002)

*Re: New picture post, (SinCity1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SinCity1.8T* »_here's me and my babies! 

Gus dont try to look tough with that facial hair, we all know you are just a big fraggle


----------



## WhiteG60 (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: New picture post, (1.8t_Steve)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8t_Steve* »_i gots to man... dont want to get warned again for dropping the F-bomb

I actually SAY 'effing' a lot.


----------



## steggie (Aug 12, 2004)

*Re: New picture post, (SinCity1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SinCity1.8T* »_here's me and my babies! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

























I'll bet my last dollar you hang with syntrix, right?


----------



## VDUBNDizzy (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: New picture post, (WhiteG60)*

Me and my girl after a long day at the track. She got 3rd in the bikini contest and I got the trophy and cash for racing.

















_Modified by VDUBNDizzy at 10:48 PM 10-19-2004_


----------



## fstjett (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: New picture post, (WhiteG60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WhiteG60* »_We all seem to have pretty hot girls for being intarweb Vortex jockeys all day and night









Touche!


----------



## SinCity1.8T (Jan 10, 2004)

*Re: New picture post, (steggie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *steggie* »_I'll bet my last dollar you hang with syntrix, right?

Yeah I ride with him sometimes....And CaBBy you brat stop following me


----------



## steggie (Aug 12, 2004)

*Re: New picture post, (SinCity1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SinCity1.8T* »_
Yeah I ride with him sometimes....And CaBBy you brat stop following me









figured as much. dubs and bikes, only a select few in each city participate in both. tell him to drop into the 1.8t forum a bit more often if he has time, he's a smart cookie who could lend advice more often than not


----------



## nebulight (May 17, 2002)

*Re: New picture post, (steggie)*

Who has the picture of me with the spinner I had on my car at waterfest?


----------



## VDUBNDizzy (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: New picture post, (nebulight)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nebulight* »_Who has the picture of me with the spinner I had on my car at waterfest?

Thought I did but couldn't find it.


----------



## 1.8t_Steve (Jun 7, 2004)

*Re: New picture post, (nebulight)*

joe or dizzy


----------



## 1.8tizzle (May 22, 2003)

*Re: New picture post, (1.8t_Steve)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8t_Steve* »_joe or dizzy

joes got it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Rippinralf (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: New picture post, (SinCity1.8T)*









Thats me ^ and my buddys old VR, now VR6T








Thats my whip^ the MKIII 1.8T, those pics are from a while ago, I have black leather with a set of sparco Pro 2000s for racing.
edit: Kinesis K27 wheels i luv em








Clay


_Modified by Rippinralf at 9:03 PM 10-19-2004_


----------



## CabbyChick (Jan 4, 2002)

*Re: New picture post, (SinCity1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SinCity1.8T* »_Yeah I ride with him sometimes....And CaBBy you brat stop following me









You know hes an ex pron star right??
Miss you bunches GusGus


----------



## WhiteG60 (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: New picture post, (Rippinralf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rippinralf* »_











Somehow thats exactly how I pictured you!


----------



## Rippinralf (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: New picture post, (WhiteG60)*

haha, that was my first time @ krispy kreme, we just got one here in Vancouver, Canada. They're too damn sweet, i get enough maple syrup up here







lol


----------



## ::..BoraXTC..:: (Oct 16, 2003)

*Re: New picture post, (steggie)*

Me. notice the pimp tight hat
















the lady.


----------



## steggie (Aug 12, 2004)

*Re: New picture post, (Rippinralf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rippinralf* »_haha, that was my first time @ krispy kreme, we just got one here in Vancouver, Canada. They're too damn sweet, i get enough maple syrup up here







lol

they have one right across the street from my campus. it is a temptation every single day as i pass it on the way to the university.


----------



## Frank aka Rick (Aug 27, 2002)

*Re: New picture post, (WhiteG60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WhiteG60* »_Somehow thats exactly how I pictured you!









whats that walking towards you in the sunset with a box of krispy kremes?


----------



## vladyGTI (May 29, 2002)

*Re: New picture post, (WhiteG60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WhiteG60* »_








Somehow thats exactly how I pictured you!








LOL I thought the exact same thing.


----------



## CabbyChick (Jan 4, 2002)

*Re: New picture post, (Frank aka Rick)*

Hi Im CabbyChick, tim18t's girlfriend and eve16v's make out buddy









sorry had to remove the REALLY drunk pic and I just realized I look nothing like that pic. My hair isnt blonde or short anymore and the glasses are gone too










_Modified by CabbyChick at 9:14 PM 10-19-2004_


----------



## steggie (Aug 12, 2004)

Redsox force a game 7. playoffs are the best time of the year in any sport !!!


----------



## tim18t (Feb 1, 2003)

*Re: (steggie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *steggie* »_Redsox force a game 7. playoffs are the best time of the year in any sport !!!


holy poop, got the score handy?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2004)

*Re: (1.8T Girly)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8T Girly* »_
BS?? Why would I BS anyone? Go to the Southeast thread and ask if my pic is BS.










noooooooooooooooo dont do that.... you'll get all kinds of







going on


----------



## Rippinralf (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

I'm moving to florida after I get my CPA










_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_

noooooooooooooooo dont do that.... you'll get all kinds of







going on


----------



## SinCity1.8T (Jan 10, 2004)

*Re: New picture post, (CabbyChick)*



CabbyChick said:


> Hi Im CabbyChick, tim18t's girlfriend and eve16v's make out buddy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SinCity1.8T (Jan 10, 2004)

*Re: New picture post, (CabbyChick)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CabbyChick* »_ You know hes an ex pron star right??
 
What?? heck u talking about


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2004)

*Re: (Rippinralf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rippinralf* »_I'm moving to florida after I get my CPA









just be reaaaaallly nice .... too nice


----------



## steggie (Aug 12, 2004)

*Re: (tim18t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tim18t* »_

holy poop, got the score handy?

4-2 i think


----------



## sxorpyon (Jul 6, 2004)

*Re: (steggie)*

4-2 confirmed
schilling had one of the gutsiest performances in boston pitching history...


----------



## Binary Star (Mar 27, 2001)

*Re: New picture post, :..BoraXTC..:*


_Quote, originally posted by *::..BoraXTC..::* »_ 
Me. notice the pimp tight hat


















so u r the guy who is sending me my fuel filter ...








damn this thread is crazy.....


----------



## SinCity1.8T (Jan 10, 2004)

*Re: New picture post, (JettaDude101)*

25 /single/Las Vegas any ladies wanna chat


----------



## steggie (Aug 12, 2004)

this is the classic "get to know your neighbor" thread
or BT ugprade neighbor on the other coast
or seller/buyer of a part
GD, you gotta give Steve Soeder credit for this one. talk about a far reaching effect for such a simple idea which, obviously, goes outside of normal 1.8t forum rules but the mods are cool with. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Captain Jack (Mar 2, 2002)

*Re: New picture post, (JettaDude101)*

This is the only pic I have of me, Im actually able to look in two directions
















And the only other living thing I have time for these days


----------



## Rippinralf (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: New picture post, ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_This is the only pic I have of me, Im actually able to look in two directions








http://www.hostdub.com/albums/...d.jpg
And the only other living thing I have time for these days
http://www.hostdub.com/albums/...d.jpg

are you the same demon dub from the MKIII forum? 
just checkin'
Clay
dasfuls


----------



## Rippinralf (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: (steggie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *steggie* »_this is the classic "get to know your neighbor" thread
or BT ugprade neighbor on the other coast
or seller/buyer of a part
GD, you gotta give Steve Soeder credit for this one. talk about a far reaching effect for such a simple idea which, obviously, goes outside of normal 1.8t forum rules but the mods are cool with. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


Well put








If you look at my profile I have a list of my favorite moderators and admin


----------



## steggie (Aug 12, 2004)

*Re: New picture post, ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_This is the only pic I have of me, Im actually able to look in two directions
















And the only other living thing I have time for these days









kudos to GHL. nice to "see" you. 
fwiw, i'd like to speak to you and jeff about some exhaust testing opportunities. send me a pm next week, i'm gonna be awfully busy until Monday. thx


----------



## ::..BoraXTC..:: (Oct 16, 2003)

*Re: New picture post, (JettaDude101)*

JettaDude101:
lol yeah. its sent btw.


----------



## Captain Jack (Mar 2, 2002)

*Re: New picture post, (Rippinralf)*

I had a MKIII for a while but am best known for this


----------



## VDUBNDizzy (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: New picture post, ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_


















Anyone see the similarities?


----------



## Captain Jack (Mar 2, 2002)

*Re: New picture post, (steggie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *steggie* »_
kudos to GHL. nice to "see" you. 
fwiw, i'd like to speak to you and jeff about some exhaust testing opportunities. send me a pm next week, i'm gonna be awfully busy until Monday. thx









Can do. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Captain Jack (Mar 2, 2002)

*Re: New picture post, (VDUBNDizzy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VDUBNDizzy* »_








Anyone see the similarities?









So far today Ive been Jack Nicholson from a few good men and Arnold from T3


----------



## steggie (Aug 12, 2004)

*Re: New picture post, ([email protected])*

you poor bastard, talk about a case of mistaken identity


----------



## JuniorMcNasty (Mar 14, 2004)

Since we're posting cars and ladies I'll redo mine .
Me and my girl :








And my ride:








_Modified by JuniorMcNasty at 1:00 AM 10-20-2004_


_Modified by JuniorMcNasty at 1:20 AM 10-20-2004_


----------



## VDUBNDizzy (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: New picture post, (FrankiEBoneZ)*

STR8 illicit Frankie.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Rippinralf (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: New picture post, (FrankiEBoneZ)*

Frankies from Vancouver, BC originally








Gangsta








Kris, you're car is slow, no more pics


----------



## nebulight (May 17, 2002)

*Re: New picture post, ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_I had a MKIII for a while but am best known for this









LOL, I'm actually using that picture for one of my design classes, for color theory. hehe:








I'll post a finished product when I'm done, it's going to be blown up and painted.


----------



## Captain Jack (Mar 2, 2002)

*Re: New picture post, (nebulight)*

Nice!


----------



## EKGTI (Jul 13, 2003)

*Me and my woman*


----------



## Illegal Gardener (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: Me and my woman (EKGTI)*

i havent been here long but whatever, here i am anyway. sorry for the tough guy pic... was all i could find


----------



## nebulight (May 17, 2002)

*Re: Me and my woman (Illegal Gardener)*

Another one of my pimpness:








and one for the ladies in this post:


----------



## Rippinralf (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: Me and my woman (Illegal Gardener)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Illegal Gardener* »_i havent been here long but whatever, here i am anyway. sorry for the tough guy pic... was all i could find 









thats a blazin' pic








Kris your 1.8T caddy is lookin hot as usual, i'm sure its movin pretty good with that RS under the hood


----------



## JuniorMcNasty (Mar 14, 2004)

*Re: Me and my woman (Rippinralf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rippinralf* »_
Kris your 1.8T caddy is lookin hot as usual, i'm sure its movin pretty good with that RS under the hood








Thanx to you my nizzle http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 96768_1.8t (Jul 16, 2004)

*Re: New picture post, (MRP2001GTi)*

well i been here for a while but usally dont post and jus read 
this is all i got for now, sorry for the ****ti pic, people dont know 
to work the camra
kind of a respond to MRP2001gti's
yeah damn animals dont listen
_(i love animals............they taste soooooo good







)_


----------



## silverturbogti (May 7, 2004)

*Re: New picture post, (96768_1.8t)*

Can't find a good picture, so I will post a drunk one


















_Modified by silverturbogti at 6:36 AM 10-20-2004_


----------



## steggie (Aug 12, 2004)

*Re: New picture post, (silverturbogti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *silverturbogti* »_Can't find a good picture, so I will post a bad one

















you should be removed (maybe shot) for that. i'm glad we've moved to the next millenium already


----------



## silverturbogti (May 7, 2004)

*Re: New picture post, (steggie)*

Sorry, wasn't trying to offend anyone with Hitler eating Watermelon


----------



## MRballer337 (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: Me and my woman (Rippinralf)*









Wow, I just randomly found this old ass pic of my girl on the right... The girl in the middle is available guys








Any takers? I'll hook you up


----------



## 2002GTI (Sep 18, 2001)

*Re: New picture post, (steggie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *steggie* »_
you should be removed (maybe shot) for that. i'm glad we've moved to the next millenium already


----------



## JuniorMcNasty (Mar 14, 2004)

*Re: Me and my woman (MRballer337)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MRballer337* »_








Wow, I just randomly found this old ass pic of my girl on the right... The girl in the middle is available guys








Any takers? I'll hook you up









When does she get out


----------



## 96768_1.8t (Jul 16, 2004)

*Re: Me and my woman (MRballer337)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MRballer337* »_








Wow, I just randomly found this old ass pic of my girl on the right... The girl in the middle is available guys








Any takers? I'll hook you up


















sorry i dont want a girl thatll kick my ass


----------



## 2002GTI (Sep 18, 2001)

*Re: Me and my woman (96768_1.8t)*

since we are into manic gunman pics:








old school rifle team


----------



## steggie (Aug 12, 2004)

*Re: New picture post, (silverturbogti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *silverturbogti* »_Sorry, wasn't trying to offend anyone with Hitler eating Watermelon









understood and agreed. consider it aggressive defense to make sure nothing goess off topic, my bad.


----------



## XSSIVE (Apr 30, 2003)

*Re: New picture post, (steggie)*

ok, i'll bite, i don't post in the tech forum too often but i can handle this one hahaha...crappy self taken pic sorry, i tend to avoid cameras lol so this will have to do







and yes i do have a disco ball in my room







it's a momento from my freshman year of college and i leave it there to remind me of the chaos/fun of the appartment i lived in...although a bit odd for a guy who listens to mostly metal and punk hehehe... 








-Mike


----------



## mark420v (Dec 22, 2003)

*Re: Me and my woman (MRballer337)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MRballer337* »_








Wow, I just randomly found this old ass pic of my girl on the right... The girl in the middle is available guys








Any takers? I'll hook you up









is the girl on the left single?







im not too far away, either. maybe after we both get our turbos installed we can meet up and she could tag along


----------



## mark420v (Dec 22, 2003)

*Re: New picture post, (plohip)*


_Quote, originally posted by *plohip* »_Is that you that posted in PMO? x20vmk4x?







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 








why yes. taja is up as a rar


----------



## Captain Jack (Mar 2, 2002)

*Re: New picture post, (XSSIVE)*

Nice to finally see what ya look like!


----------



## MRballer337 (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: New picture post, (XSSIVE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *XSSIVE* »_ok, i'll bite, i don't post in the tech forum too often but i can handle this one hahaha...crappy self taken pic sorry, i tend to avoid cameras lol so this will have to do







and yes i do have a disco ball in my room







it's a momento from my freshman year of college and i leave it there to remind me of the chaos/fun of the appartment i lived in...although a bit odd for a guy who listens to mostly metal and punk hehehe... 








-Mike

Mike, I pictured you totally different. But, you definitely look like a true New Yorker







BTW the disco ball is pimp http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## XSSIVE (Apr 30, 2003)

*Re: New picture post, (MRballer337)*

lol adam, same here...i just im'd you to say the same thing but you didn't reply







...same with you phill...didn't picture you to look like the govinator hahahaha j/k man








-Mike


----------



## gtiownerskid (Sep 20, 2002)

*Re: New picture post, ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_This is the only pic I have of me, Im actually able to look in two directions


















hey i can do that too. actually.. i cant not do that....






















here me and my bike








and the magic carpet


----------



## MRballer337 (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: Me and my woman (mark420v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mark420v* »_
is the girl on the left single?







im not too far away, either. maybe after we both get our turbos installed we can meet up and she could tag along









She's all yours








Btw wheres your pic
-BlaZe


----------



## mark420v (Dec 22, 2003)

*Re: Me and my woman (MRballer337)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MRballer337* »_She's all yours








Btw wheres your pic
-BlaZe

i dont really have any good ones, just me looking like a young douche doing the shocker
















ill take a decent one in the morning


----------



## 2002GTI (Sep 18, 2001)

*Re: Me and my woman (mark420v)*









My home dog Jim, grocerygetter, from my trip to PHX








The lady and I wacky eyed


----------



## MRballer337 (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: New picture post, (Dr. Edlocks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dr. Edlocks* »_lol, you were awesome in The Breakfast Club.










Jedi801 said:


> y0






Jedi801 said:


> _Modified by Dr. Edlocks at 11:21 PM 10-19-2004_


You look like Marky Mark from the Italian Job











_Modified by MRballer337 at 8:00 AM 10-20-2004_


----------



## O2VW1.8T (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: New picture post, (MRballer337)*

Well people are posting pics with there girls, guns, and stuff so here are mine.


























































_Modified by O2VW1.8T at 8:00 AM 10-20-2004_


----------



## boostinvwgti (Mar 28, 2004)

*Re: New picture post, (O2VW1.8T)*









bwahhahahahahha that is totally how I pictured you for some reason. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 27psiBoom (Jun 13, 2003)

*Re: New picture post, (boostinvwgti)*

This is me with my best friend:








Here I am in Huancayo eating anticuchos http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## stratocaster (Jul 13, 2004)

*Re: New picture post, (boostinvwgti)*









I like to drive my Dub like the [email protected]$$ that Im really not.....







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## KGilman (Feb 3, 2004)

*Re: New picture post, (1.8t_Steve)*

Me, on the left after my buddies bachelor party.








The ride.








The woman, the blonde on the left, with her sisters.


----------



## 2002GTI (Sep 18, 2001)

*Re: New picture post, (KGilman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KGilman* »_Me, on the left after my buddies bachelor party.









Adam Sandler!!


----------



## intricate976 (Jul 19, 2002)

*Re: New picture post, (nebulight)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nebulight* »_It's amazing how most of these people in this thread I've NEVER seen before in the 1.8T forums before this post. This post is bringing 'em out!
FYI, intricate976, your girl is cute!








thanks neulight!


----------



## SHUMopper (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: New picture post, (intricate976)*

my woman.....love her to death...


----------



## SHUMopper (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: New picture post, (SHUMopper)*

ooooo man .....Syktek your gonna hate me. Love u Stephen


----------



## syktek (Nov 23, 2002)

*Re: New picture post, (SHUMopper)*

bwahahaha i just busted out laughing at work while the head of my department was talking to me....they are going to block vortex now!!! i'll get you back shu!
here are some of my girl...
















she loves me i swear 








and since we are posting pics of friends who are too shy to do it themselves...here is one of hugemikeyd and his girl


----------



## KrautFed (Jan 9, 2002)

*Re: New picture post, (syktek)*

Last year's Halloween:


----------



## WhiteG60 (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: New picture post, (KrautFed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KrautFed* »_Last year's Halloween:









Were you peter pan? Cuz thats what you look like








jk


----------



## chris86vw (Feb 23, 2000)

*Re: New picture post, (WhiteG60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WhiteG60* »_

I <3 red heads







shhhhh don't tell my girl...

HAHA then I gotta find some pics off mine... gonna get you in trouble


----------



## nerdhotrod (Sep 23, 2002)

*Re: New picture post*

And the lady


----------



## chris86vw (Feb 23, 2000)

*Re: New picture post, (WhiteG60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WhiteG60* »_We all seem to have pretty hot girls for being intarweb Vortex jockeys all day and night









HAHAHAHA too true


----------



## VWjtaGirl (Jul 16, 2004)

*Re: New picture post, (WhiteG60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WhiteG60* »_
Don't feel bad, I"m the hariest person alive... I'm like a midget wookie.

yes he is, he is like a walking hair machine


----------



## FrankiEBoneZ (Jun 4, 2002)

*Re: New picture post, (SHUMopper)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SHUMopper* »_ooooo man .....Syktek your gonna hate me. Love u Stephen































BWAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAa


----------



## gelatin (Apr 26, 2003)

*Re: New picture post, (WhiteG60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WhiteG60* »_
Don't feel bad, I"m the hariest person alive... I'm like a midget wookie.


...in the first of these "post a pic" threads, you made me think of sonic the hedge hog. you also make me think a little of joe satriani in the '80s ...


----------



## fshowcarz (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: New picture post, (gelatin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gelatin* »_
you also make me think a little of joe satriani in the '80s ...

agreed!
frankie: that's classic...haha


----------



## MrBond (Jan 5, 2004)

*Re: New picture post, (gelatin)*









this is me, all crazy-looking, putting in an new oilpump in my audi
















and this is the car,


----------



## VWjtaGirl (Jul 16, 2004)

*Re: New picture post, (gelatin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gelatin* »_

...in the first of these "post a pic" threads, you made me think of sonic the hedge hog. you also make me think a little of joe satriani in the '80s ...

HAHA i always call him a porcupine when he does his hair like that -- but i like sonic better hehhehehhe


----------



## 1.8tizzle (May 22, 2003)

*Re: New picture post, (KrautFed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KrautFed* »_Last year's Halloween:









baaaaaahahahahaha.







that is the best pic ive ever seen. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Kilmer (Sep 5, 2001)

*Re: New picture post, (1.8tizzle)*

frankie...that is too much especially since I haven't seen this post since yesterday when I posted on pg 1...and I come in @ work and this thing is 13pgs...


----------



## Gil428 (Feb 5, 2003)

looks more like shaggy from scooby do than peter pan


----------



## Kilmer (Sep 5, 2001)

*Re: (Gil428)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gil428* »_looks more like shaggy from scooby do than peter pan

twas a jk


----------



## Adam20v (Apr 28, 2002)

*Re: (Gil428)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gil428* »_looks more like shaggy from scooby do than peter pan

ding ding ding
If I remember right he was Shaggy


----------



## steggie (Aug 12, 2004)

still no arguements


----------



## WhiteG60 (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: (Adam20v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Adam20v* »_ding ding ding
If I remember right he was Shaggy









The file name is 'shaggy.jpg' so........... 2 + 2 = 7 right?








Rovert can you do the scientific math stuff to back me up here?


----------



## chris86vw (Feb 23, 2000)

*Re: (WhiteG60)*

Ian got another redhead one for you (I'm gonna get you in trouble







)








I can't get in trouble for this one.. she put it up on another site...muhaha
(she's a little tall for you though 5'10")


----------



## WhiteG60 (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: (chris86vw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chris86vw* »_Ian got another redhead one for you (I'm gonna get you in trouble







)








I can't get in trouble for this one.. she put it up on another site...muhaha
(she's a little tall for you though 5'10")

My last g/f was a 5'11" blond







Damn it I AM going to get in trouble....
You remind me of Max Collins from Eve6 as a matter of fact, I thought of that this morning when I was listening to them...


_Modified by WhiteG60 at 10:31 AM 10-20-2004_


----------



## gtistyle20v (Jan 23, 2003)

*Re: (WhiteG60)*

me








wife and daughter








gti


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2004)

*Re: (chris86vw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chris86vw* »_I can't get in trouble for this one.. she put it up on another site...muhaha


BWAHAHAHAH ... and it she does get mad... just flip out about her posting it on the other site


----------



## WhiteG60 (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: ([email protected])*

ALMOST 13 pages w00t... gotta beat the old thread.


----------



## roly (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re:*

the wifey and me








the wifey in the car


----------



## chris86vw (Feb 23, 2000)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
BWAHAHAHAH ... and it she does get mad... just flip out about her posting it on the other site









HAHA.. well I took them just for the other site....


----------



## chris86vw (Feb 23, 2000)

*Re: Re: (roly)*


_Quote, originally posted by *roly* »_
the wifey in the car









dude the birds in your area got some issues


----------



## tattoo24v (Nov 9, 2001)

*Re: New picture post, (stratocaster)*









hence the screen name, lol


----------



## VWjtaGirl (Jul 16, 2004)

*Re: (WhiteG60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WhiteG60* »_
My last g/f was a 5'11" blond







Damn it I AM going to get in trouble....


you're already in trouble from the last comment regarding red heads







you may begin your aasss kissing anytime now








(love you sweetie!)


----------



## WhiteG60 (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: New picture post, (tattoo20v)*

Yay page 13! How come we don't skip 13's like elevators do?


----------



## ::..BoraXTC..:: (Oct 16, 2003)

*Re: New picture post, (WhiteG60)*

The 13th floor is used for storage and mechanical working space. Plus some say its bad luck. 13 and all.


----------



## Don R (Oct 4, 2002)

*Re: New picture post, :..BoraXTC..:*

13 is a lucky # for us italians


----------



## WhiteG60 (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: New picture post, :..BoraXTC..:*


_Quote, originally posted by *::..BoraXTC..::* »_The 13th floor is used for storage and mechanical working space. Plus some say its bad luck. 13 and all.








i know i was just _trying_ to be funny... but it didn't work


----------



## ::..BoraXTC..:: (Oct 16, 2003)

*Re: New picture post, (WhiteG60)*

I know, but I just thought id provide some incite.


----------



## VWjtaGirl (Jul 16, 2004)

*Re: New picture post, (WhiteG60)*

here is me and my car on the way home from h20 (back on the picture topic)


----------



## hugemikeyd (Aug 28, 2001)

*Re: New picture post, (VWjtaGirl)*

Well here is a pic of me and the woman, probably the 2 tallest people you have ever seen together:
I am 6'5" and she is 6'









_Modified by hugemikeyd at 11:12 AM 10-20-2004_


_Modified by hugemikeyd at 9:10 PM 1-4-2005_


----------



## WhiteG60 (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: New picture post, (hugemikeyd)*

AMAZON!


----------



## Binary Star (Mar 27, 2001)

*Re: New picture post, (WhiteG60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WhiteG60* »_AMAZON!

ROFLMAO






















damn i cant believe this thread is 13 pages and absolutely no arguments what so eva ... awsome


----------



## SnowGTI2003 (Jan 8, 2004)

*Re: New picture post, (hugemikeyd)*

In comparison.........
my woman is 5' even. I wonder if I win the 'shortest woman award?'


----------



## VWjtaGirl (Jul 16, 2004)

*Re: New picture post, (WhiteG60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WhiteG60* »_AMAZON!

the rainforest?


----------



## syktek (Nov 23, 2002)

*Re: New picture post, (SnowGTI2003)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SnowGTI2003* »_In comparison.........
my woman is 5' even. I wonder if I win the 'shortest woman award?'

shumoppers woman is only like 4'9


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 13, 2002)

I just burned an hour at work surfing through this thread. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## WhiteG60 (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: New picture post, (VWjtaGirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWjtaGirl* »_the rainforest?
















exactly


----------



## hugemikeyd (Aug 28, 2001)

*Re: New picture post, (WhiteG60)*

_Modified by hugemikeyd at 9:11 PM 1-4-2005_


----------



## hugemikeyd (Aug 28, 2001)

*Re: New picture post, (syktek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *syktek* »_
shumoppers woman is only like 4'9









aww Mary Rose is great though http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## spoolinvdub (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: (steggie)*

Myself and a lady friend 








Just me 










_Modified by spoolinvdub at 8:20 AM 10-20-2004_


----------



## regGTIe (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: New picture post, (hugemikeyd)*



hugemikeyd said:


> my friend Reggie calls me that....
> here he is:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## hugemikeyd (Aug 28, 2001)

*Re: New picture post, (regGTIe)*

all i can hear in my head is your laugh when i look at that pic...


----------



## OneQuickDub_Part2 (Oct 20, 2004)

nice pic's people. Frankie you're a nut.


_Modified by OneQuickDub_Part2 at 8:27 AM 10-20-2004_


----------



## gtistyle20v (Jan 23, 2003)

*Re: (OneQuickDub_Part2)*

haaa u sick freak


----------



## ruso (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (OneQuickDub_Part2)*

Part 2?


----------



## WhiteG60 (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: (OneQuickDub_Part2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OneQuickDub_Part2* »_nice pic's people. Frankie you're a nut.

_Modified by OneQuickDub_Part2 at 8:27 AM 10-20-2004_

WHy'd you take your pic off?


----------



## gettawolf1.8T (Nov 19, 2003)

*Re: (gtistyle20v)*

Alright guys and gals, I'm biting. These are the first pics of my car ever on the tex! Without further ado I would like to introduce my lady, my car and myself







the pics on top of the world are in Stowe, VT. So beautiful up there!


----------



## MrSkills68 (Sep 25, 2003)

*Re: New picture post, (jcstomper)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jcstomper* »_i dont know about the strongest, max bench - 355, squat - 465, deads - 490
















got ya beat in the squatting dept.... 585







and thats only because i play hockey







.
but im a b!tch in benching i screwed up my shoulder and can only do 170 max


----------



## ::..BoraXTC..:: (Oct 16, 2003)

*Re: (ruso)*









the dude from american pie!


----------



## OneQuickDub_Part2 (Oct 20, 2004)

*Re: (WhiteG60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WhiteG60* »_
WHy'd you take your pic off?









it's retarded but f**k it. OneQuickDub lives again. Employed, still worrying over little stupid garbage about his car and just plain badgering Kilmer420 and fshowcarz with stupid questions all the time


















_Modified by OneQuickDub_Part2 at 8:35 AM 10-20-2004_


----------



## WhiteG60 (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: (OneQuickDub_Part2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OneQuickDub_Part2* »_it's retarded but f**k it









You're complaining about that after seeing chris in a fairy outfit, Kraut looking like Shaggy Pan and me being dressed by a girl in her clothes?


----------



## 3In2Out (Oct 16, 2000)

*Re: (spoolinvdub)*

My fiancee and I..








My fiancee on the left, and her friend on the right, next to my buddies Tahoe behind them..








Me on the far left with 4 of my other good friends photoshopped in a Fab5 Pic..LOL








Fiancee on the left, with 2 other friends, and me in the background...








Me 2nd from the left...








Fianee again, there is more to this set, I just dont know where they are..LOL


----------



## spoolinvdub (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: New picture post, (steggie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *steggie* »_i think most people are still stuck on page one staring at the mafia shot of Don R
totally unexpected

ROFLMFAO Don I gotta give it to you man you shocked the hell out of me too. Sorry about giving you a hard time about the logs please dont hurt me.







lol just playin man.


----------



## OneQuickDub_Part2 (Oct 20, 2004)

*Re: (WhiteG60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WhiteG60* »_
You're complaining about that after seeing chris in a fairy outfit, Kraut looking like Shaggy Pan and me being dressed by a girl in her clothes?

true. Thank you Ian for instilling confidence in me. *kiss*


----------



## WhiteG60 (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: New picture post, (spoolinvdub)*

I thnk i'm not the only one surprised by Don's pic... but I know i saw that pic of him in the unitard before... that doesn't even look real... it looks... unnatural


----------



## chris86vw (Feb 23, 2000)

*Re: (OneQuickDub_Part2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OneQuickDub_Part2* »_










I think this is why you got laid off... you shouldn't be flexin' in the security cameras..


----------



## chris86vw (Feb 23, 2000)

*Re: New picture post, (WhiteG60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WhiteG60* »_I thnk i'm not the only one surprised by Don's pic... but I know i saw that pic of him in the unitard before... that doesn't even look real... it looks... unnatural









yeah he posted that one last time.. I was surprised when he didnt' put it right up...


----------



## WhiteG60 (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: (chris86vw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chris86vw* »_I think this is why you got laid off... you shouldn't be flexin' in the security cameras..








Maybe he said 'listen... i'm keeping my job... you see these guns? they got something to say about it' 
So you did end up getting laid off? I never saw a follow up to the 'i might get laid off' That sucks


----------



## OneQuickDub_Part2 (Oct 20, 2004)

*Re: (chris86vw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chris86vw* »_
I think this is why you got laid off... you shouldn't be flexin' in the security cameras..








what a d*ck! I actually didn't get laid off. Got a 6 month reprieve we'll call it because I'm actually one of the good programmers. In 6 months the nail biting begins again. But at least now I have 6 months to plan and it's not like some bombshell droppin' on my doorstep. Still got to keep the ride too. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif And Chris, don't be hatin' you FAIRY










_Modified by OneQuickDub_Part2 at 8:43 AM 10-20-2004_


----------



## WhiteG60 (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: (OneQuickDub_Part2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OneQuickDub_Part2* »_







what a d*ck! I actually didn't get laid off. Got a 6 month reprieve we'll call it because I'm actually one of the good programmers. In 6 months the nail biting begins again. Don't be hatin' you FAIRY










Being a GOOD programmer sucks... you never get promoted because they want you to be shackled to your cubicle programming... while you see your mediocre co-workers getting shuffled around because they suck at programming.


----------



## Kilmer (Sep 5, 2001)

*Re: (OneQuickDub_Part2)*

onequickdub_part deux...I got one pic here @ work actually...LOL

hugemikeyd...well onequicdub might not be 6'5 but is damn close...
and his girl is pretty tall also...she is a sweetheart actually


----------



## spoolinvdub (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: New picture post, (nebulight)*

"thanks for the largest picture ever posted on the internet"
"my monitor bows to the insane size of you photograph"
Brien you just got owned lololol





















great pic though


_Modified by spoolinvdub at 9:05 AM 10-20-2004_


----------



## Don R (Oct 4, 2002)

*Re: New picture post, (spoolinvdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spoolinvdub* »_
ROFLMFAO Don I gotta give it to you man you shocked the hell out of me too. Sorry about giving you a hard time about the logs please dont hurt me.







lol just playin man.

Ya man not a prob I'm really a friendly guy no worries and always happy to help







...and I have to appologize for the pink striped unitard...LOL that is so lame...and I'm not that size anymore, back to normal


----------



## OneQuickDub_Part2 (Oct 20, 2004)

*Re: (kilmer420)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kilmer420* »_onequickdub_part deux...I got one pic here @ work actually...LOL

hugemikeyd...well onequicdub might not be 6'5 but is damn close...
and his girl is pretty tall also...she is a sweetheart actually









HAHAHA wow I forgot all about that pic. Yep that's my baby girl. Thanks Val!


----------



## Kilmer (Sep 5, 2001)

*Re: New picture post, (Don R)*

what is normal???


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

*Re: New picture post, (MRballer337)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MRballer337* »_









_Modified by Dr. Edlocks at 11:21 PM 10-19-2004_

You look like Marky Mark from the Italian Job









_Modified by MRballer337 at 8:00 AM 10-20-2004_[/QUOTE]
lol. MArky Mark. that's a new one. I guess I can dig that. I mean he got with Charlize Theron right?


----------



## WhiteG60 (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: New picture post, (Jedi801)*

We're missing some people here...
Pat (JunkTI)
BillyT
ChimChim


----------



## OneQuickDub_Part2 (Oct 20, 2004)

*Re: New picture post, (Don R)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Don R* »_
Ya man not a prob I'm really a friendly guy no worries and always happy to help







...and I have to appologize for the pink striped unitard...LOL that is so lame...and I'm not that size anymore, back to normal









My sig has been updated. :quiver:


----------



## chris86vw (Feb 23, 2000)

*Re: (OneQuickDub_Part2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OneQuickDub_Part2* »_







what a d*ck! I actually didn't get laid off. Got a 6 month reprieve we'll call it because I'm actually one of the good programmers. In 6 months the nail biting begins again. But at least now I have 6 months to plan and it's not like some bombshell droppin' on my doorstep. Still got to keep the ride too. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif And Chris, don't be hatin' you FAIRY











cool glad to hear you got to keep your job....


----------



## OneQuickDub_Part2 (Oct 20, 2004)

*Re: (chris86vw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chris86vw* »_
cool glad to hear you got to keep your job....


----------



## SuperStar (Jun 12, 2001)

*Re: (chris86vw)*

here sportin the p.diddy eyewear


----------



## Don R (Oct 4, 2002)

*Re: (OneQuickDub_Part2)*

Hahahhahaa...respect







on a different note I did have my hands and feet registered as dangerous weapons do to my shaolin styles


----------



## OneQuickDub_Part2 (Oct 20, 2004)

*Re: (Don R)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Don R* »_Hahahhahaa...respect







on a different note I did have my hands and feet registered as dangerous weapons do to my shaolin styles









BOOYAKASHA


----------



## Don R (Oct 4, 2002)

All you guys are awsome that's what makes this place what it is


----------



## spoolinvdub (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: (Don R)*

This thread has provided a ton of good laughs and its really nice to put some faces with names gotta love OneQuickDub's signature.


----------



## Frank aka Rick (Aug 27, 2002)

*Re: (OneQuickDub_Part2)*

HAHA OneQuickDub your sig has me rolling. But I think it should read I'll break you fricken legs, or you'll be sleeping with the fishes or something more goombaish


----------



## 2002GTI (Sep 18, 2001)

*Re: New picture post, :..BoraXTC..:*


_Quote, originally posted by *::..BoraXTC..::* »_The 13th floor is used for storage and mechanical working space. Plus some say its bad luck. 13 and all.

I think that is a myth. Ive been in several buildings with 13th floors


----------



## ::..BoraXTC..:: (Oct 16, 2003)

*Re: New picture post, (2002GTI)*

Do you mean 13 floors or on the 13th floor of taller buildings. Because if it was 13 floors tall all the storage and mechanical would be above.


----------



## 2002GTI (Sep 18, 2001)

*Re: New picture post, (WhiteG60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WhiteG60* »_We're missing some people here...
Pat (JunkTI)
BillyT
ChimChim









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BOY-RCR (Sep 7, 2003)

*Re: New picture post, (spoolinvdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spoolinvdub* »_"thanks for the largest picture ever posted on the internet"
"my monitor bows to the insane size of you photograph"
Brien you just got owned lololol





















great pic though

_Modified by spoolinvdub at 9:05 AM 10-20-2004_

You see my answers to that?.....hehehe


----------



## 2002GTI (Sep 18, 2001)

*Re: New picture post, :..BoraXTC..:*

meaning taller that 13 floors, Ive been on the 13th. So its only if the building is 13 floors tall exactly?
_Quote, originally posted by *::..BoraXTC..::* »_Do you mean 13 floors or on the 13th floor of taller buildings. Because if it was 13 floors tall all the storage and mechanical would be above.


----------



## MrSkills68 (Sep 25, 2003)

*Re: (steggie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *steggie* »_Redsox force a game 7. playoffs are the best time of the year in any sport !!!

i was at that game http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## BOY-RCR (Sep 7, 2003)

*Re: (MrSkills68)*

How are the 6'5" guys fitting in the VWs......did they remove the front seat and sit in the back to drive.


----------



## WhiteG60 (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: (BOY-RCR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BOY-RCR* »_How are the 6'5" guys fitting in the VWs......did they remove the front seat and sit in the back to drive.









The mexicans aorund here do that to their starlets. They buy 4 door ones, and cut the middle out and sit on the rear bench seat to drive... its insane.


----------



## VWjtaGirl (Jul 16, 2004)

*Re: New picture post, (2002GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2002GTI* »_








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

HAHAHA i want that shirt!


----------



## MrSkills68 (Sep 25, 2003)

*Re: (BOY-RCR)*

im 6'4 and have no probs fitting in there http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif thats one reason i bought that shizzle cause i can fit in a car i can afford








more funny haloween pics to come later








and i still have room to move my seat back... very comfy here


_Modified by MrSkills68 at 12:38 PM 10-20-2004_


----------



## VDUBNDizzy (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: New picture post, (WhiteG60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WhiteG60* »_We're missing some people here...
Pat (JunkTI)
ChimChim

Pat on the right. 








Chim chim lurking
















but we need the real deal from the fellas themselves.


----------



## WhiteG60 (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: New picture post, (VDUBNDizzy)*









Chim chim in the green







me in the brown... how scary is it that I"M the most normal looking guy there.... thats also Kevin Black on the far right with the quickest watercooled 4cylinder VW evar...


----------



## SteveOoooo (Jan 20, 2003)

*Re: (BOY-RCR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BOY-RCR* »_How are the 6'5" guys fitting in the VWs......did they remove the front seat and sit in the back to drive.









No! We drive VW's because we FIT - there is leg room! (Unlike some other brands which shall remain nameless here...)
Lots of Germans are "big"... Dang Barbarians! I can say that because I am one! I'm 6'5, my big brother is 6'11... we're German...


----------



## WhiteG60 (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: (SteveOoooo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SteveOoooo* »_No! We drive VW's because we FIT - there is leg room! (Unlike some other brands which shall remain nameless here...)
Lots of Germans are "big"... Dang Barbarians! I can say that because I am one! I'm 6'5, my big brother is 6'11... we're German...

Seriously, I'm 5'7" and myhead touches the roof in most civics. I have a HARD time getting in my 944 too... I don't understand how people of normal size get in those cars.


----------



## Frank aka Rick (Aug 27, 2002)

*Re: (WhiteG60)*

Whoa does chim where that green shirt everytime he drag races? I could almost swear that I've seen him in that shirt at punch buggy and show and go.


----------



## steggie (Aug 12, 2004)

*Re: New picture post, (OneQuickDub_Part2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OneQuickDub_Part2* »_
My sig has been updated. :quiver:

holy **** I almost spit out a chunk of my hamburger from lunch when 
I read your signature
calling Don R as "sir" is almost as ironic as Bill Clinton saying he never got a blow in the oval office








EDIT: and I own ANOTHER FREAKING PAGE in this thread


----------



## Buttero J-Lo (Mar 5, 2003)

*Re: (Frank aka Rick)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Frank aka Rick* »_I think it should read I'll break you fricken legs, or you'll be sleeping with the fishes or something more goombaish
New sig


----------



## WhiteG60 (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: New picture post, (steggie)*

There is too much nice here... comeone needs to start a fight


----------



## R32Girly (Feb 7, 2003)

*Re: New picture post, (VWJETTAVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWJETTAVW* »_Mmmm beer...








...more beer

















_Modified by VWJETTAVW at 11:10 PM 10-19-2004_


Well, well well look who it is!! lol...


----------



## hugemikeyd (Aug 28, 2001)

*Re: (SteveOoooo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SteveOoooo* »_
No! We drive VW's because we FIT - there is leg room! (Unlike some other brands which shall remain nameless here...)
Lots of Germans are "big"... Dang Barbarians! I can say that because I am one! I'm 6'5, my big brother is 6'11... we're German...

yea my right knee usually hits the dash and i can't fit...
VW's aren't like that though, plenty of room by the radio


----------



## VDUBNDizzy (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: (Frank aka Rick)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Frank aka Rick* »_Whoa does chim where that green shirt everytime he drag races? I could almost swear that I've seen him in that shirt at punch buggy and show and go.

:runs to go figure out which shirt just became my new lucky racing shirt: 
Does it have to be the same color family as your car?


----------



## R32Girly (Feb 7, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_

noooooooooooooooo dont do that.... you'll get all kinds of







going on
















I remember the last time I did that it was all about...


----------



## hugemikeyd (Aug 28, 2001)

*Re: New picture post, (1.8T Girly)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8T Girly* »_

Well, well well look who it is!! lol...
















wait nobody said anything about drunken horrible pics of yourself, i think i win this contest with this pic right here:


----------



## SnowGTI2003 (Jan 8, 2004)

*Re: New picture post, (hugemikeyd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hugemikeyd* »_wait nobody said anything about drunken horrible pics of yourself, i think i win this contest with this pic right here:

Oh... I've got some serious competition for you on that front. Unfortunately those pics are at home, and I'm at work.


----------



## 1.8t_Steve (Jun 7, 2004)

*Re: (1.8T Girly)*

well damn.... this thread kicked the old threads ass...
it will prolly get locked for bowl head frankies pictures tho lol


----------



## judoGTI (Mar 5, 2002)

*Re: New picture post, (WhiteG60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WhiteG60* »_There is too much nice here... comeone needs to start a fight









Too much nice in here? We all look like tools and need not breed to properly thin the gene pool on our own. Sheesh.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 6, 2002)

*Re:*

No more 1.8t but here is one for old time sake:
Me in a big ass tree


----------



## chris86vw (Feb 23, 2000)

*Re: New picture post, (SnowGTI2003)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SnowGTI2003* »_
Oh... I've got some serious competition for you on that front. Unfortunately those pics are at home, and I'm at work.









HHAA yeah I got some regular film ones from my b-day this yearh in NYC.. not digi unfortunately.. I dont' remember half of it good thing we had pics.. One I've got a traffic cone on my head.. another I found a futon frame .. not sure what I'm doing with that..


----------



## Seanathan (May 1, 2002)

*Re: (Frank aka Rick)*

K. Can't find much to show you guys. So I'll show you with what I have: 

Just got back from San Diego, fried to crap:








Sorry Yankee Fans
















Posted this earlier, but I'll throw it in with these too. My girl:


----------



## VDUBNDizzy (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: Re: ([email protected])*

Ron out of no where.







This is like a big ass VW dork family reunion.


----------



## chris86vw (Feb 23, 2000)

*Re: Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_No more 1.8t but here is one for old time sake:
Me in a big ass tree


ron stop lying that you next to a little 10ft dogwood...


----------



## VWjtaGirl (Jul 16, 2004)

*Re: Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_No more 1.8t but here is one for old time sake:
Me in a big ass tree









are you the ron i used to talk to online a while ago but we never met in person?


----------



## wolfsburg2 (Jun 6, 2001)

*Re: (1.8t_Steve)*

thats definately a tobacco pipe.


----------



## steggie (Aug 12, 2004)

*Re: Re: (VWjtaGirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWjtaGirl* »_
are you the ron i used to talk to online a while ago but we never met in person?









that almost sounds like stalking








jfwy


----------



## machx0r (Feb 25, 2001)

*Re: (wolfsburg2)*

yup, certainly a water pipe for smoking tobacco and not a b***


----------



## OneQuickDub_Part2 (Oct 20, 2004)

*Re: New picture post, (steggie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *steggie* »_
holy **** I almost spit out a chunk of my hamburger from lunch when 
I read your signature
calling Don R as "sir" is almost as ironic as Bill Clinton saying he never got a blow in the oval office








EDIT: and I own ANOTHER FREAKING PAGE in this thread


----------



## Don R (Oct 4, 2002)

*Re: New picture post, (OneQuickDub_Part2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OneQuickDub_Part2* »_










Dude I'm rolling over your sig....


----------



## MRP2001GTi (Oct 6, 2000)

*Re: (chris86vw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chris86vw* »_









Ahh those silly red headed school girls, I have one of those too.
















Oh and the Don R crime family hit man representing the west side....LOL


----------



## BOY-RCR (Sep 7, 2003)

*Re: New picture post, (Don R)*

Damn.... now i know what the "R" stands for in Don R......hehe.
*ROIDs*........just a joke man...just a joke....don't start flexing man.


----------



## chris86vw (Feb 23, 2000)

*Re: (MRP2001GTi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MRP2001GTi* »_
Ahh those silly red headed school girls, I have one of those too.











hehehe


----------



## ruba_dubdub (Dec 26, 2002)

*Re: New picture post, (1.8t_Steve)*

My turn! My turn! 
Just got off work...


----------



## Boost_GTi (Jul 29, 2002)

*Re: New picture post, (chris86vw)*

The Driver


















_Modified by Boost_GTi at 1:38 PM 10-20-2004_


----------



## WhiteG60 (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: (MRP2001GTi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MRP2001GTi* »_Ahh those silly red headed school girls, I have one of those too.


















Please stop


----------



## Don R (Oct 4, 2002)

*Re: New picture post, (BOY-RCR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BOY-RCR* »_Damn.... now i know what the "R" stands for in Don R......hehe.
*ROIDs*........just a joke man...just a joke....don't start flexing man.









I can't stop laughing....








Mike's head of operations on the West coast he gets to enjoy the nice hot weather...


----------



## MRP2001GTi (Oct 6, 2000)

*Re: (chris86vw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chris86vw* »_
hehehe

Mine is like a whole foot shorter than yours LOL...


----------



## MRP2001GTi (Oct 6, 2000)

*Re: (WhiteG60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WhiteG60* »_

Please stop









OK


----------



## WhiteG60 (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: (MRP2001GTi)*

So now theres a ?id=27 Crime Family? I wanna be the guy that throws the horse heads in people's bed...


----------



## R32Girly (Feb 7, 2003)

*Re: New picture post, (Boost_GTi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Boost_GTi* »_The Driver

















_Modified by Boost_GTi at 1:35 PM 10-20-2004_


Frannnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnk! Wasssssssssssa


----------



## Don R (Oct 4, 2002)

*Re: (WhiteG60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WhiteG60* »_So now theres a ?id=27 Crime Family? I wanna be the guy that throws the horse heads in people's bed...








and you have to learn how to say 'ahhh fo-get-abow it'


----------



## Boost_GTi (Jul 29, 2002)

*Re: New picture post, (1.8T Girly)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8T Girly* »_

Frannnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnk! Wasssssssssssa









hiiiiiiiiii!


----------



## syktek (Nov 23, 2002)

*Re: (Don R)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Don R* »_







and you have to learn how to say 'ahhh fo-get-abow it'

< got the accent down...but i guess i'm a cheater since i'm from brooklyn
page 16!!


----------



## WhiteG60 (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: (Don R)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Don R* »_







and you have to learn how to say 'ahhh fo-get-abow it'

My dad is from lawng ayland.... i know the new yorkese


----------



## nerdhotrod (Sep 23, 2002)

*Re: (WhiteG60)*

wow...page 16


----------



## spoolinvdub (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: New picture post, (BOY-RCR)*

Another for fun:


----------



## ruba_dubdub (Dec 26, 2002)

DAMN!! 16 pages in 1 day!! Craaaazzaaayyyy!!!!


----------



## 1.8t_Steve (Jun 7, 2004)

*Re: New picture post, (spoolinvdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spoolinvdub* »_Another for fun:









not a fan of the dark haired ladies, but WOW!
whats here shirt say? i <3 steve?
j/k


----------



## Don R (Oct 4, 2002)

*Re: (syktek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *syktek* »_
< got the accent down...but i guess i'm a cheater since i'm from brooklyn
page 16!!

So when's the family meeting?...


----------



## syktek (Nov 23, 2002)

*Re: (Don R)*

heh...anytime...'ay how you doin'


----------



## Don R (Oct 4, 2002)

*Re: (syktek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *syktek* »_heh...anytime...'ay how you doin'

ahhh..you know got my nuts up to my neck with work....


----------



## spoolinvdub (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: New picture post, (1.8t_Steve)*

Steve, 
I go to school at Ole Miss i'll see if i can scoop up a couple pictures of some of the females around town if your a fan of the blondes your head will spin


----------



## BOY-RCR (Sep 7, 2003)

*Re: New picture post, (1.8t_Steve)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8t_Steve* »_
not a fan of the dark haired ladies, but WOW!
whats here shirt say? i <3 steve?
j/k









The shirts say "I heart Brien".....see the dot on the "i" there.....look....look again.


----------



## 1.8t_Steve (Jun 7, 2004)

*Re: (syktek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *syktek* »_heh...anytime...'ay how you doin'

ok now, count me in on the family...
im rock'n the skully, cashmere top coat fool...
and ive always gotta rock the h&k under it all


----------



## chris86vw (Feb 23, 2000)

*Re: New picture post, (1.8t_Steve)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8t_Steve* »_
not a fan of the dark haired ladies, but WOW!


steve judging by the first pic you posted.. you sure your a fan of any ladies







.. j/k (I had to say it)


----------



## nerdhotrod (Sep 23, 2002)

*Re: New picture post, (chris86vw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chris86vw* »_steve judging by the first pic you posted.. you sure your a fan of any ladies







.. j/k (I had to say it)

aahhaah....wow


----------



## chris86vw (Feb 23, 2000)

*Re: (Don R)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Don R* »_For da boyz...sorry ladies I had to...
http://ahcabron.com/thumbnails...age=1


mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## 1.8t_Steve (Jun 7, 2004)

*Re: New picture post, (chris86vw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chris86vw* »_
steve judging by the first pic you posted.. you sure your a fan of any ladies







.. j/k (I had to say it)

thats cool man... 
i remember seeing you when i lost my two front teeth.
thanks for the $.50 piece


----------



## BOY-RCR (Sep 7, 2003)

*Re: (Don R)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Don R* »_For da boyz...sorry ladies I had to...
http://ahcabron.com/thumbnails...age=1


Hell yeah....Latina assssss.....saw it on another site....97 pages worth...hehe.
With the exception of a few doods.


----------



## Don R (Oct 4, 2002)

*Re: (1.8t_Steve)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8t_Steve* »_
ok now, count me in on the family...
im rock'n the skully, cashmere top coat fool...
and ive always gotta rock the h&k under it all

Welcome to the family...you brought a fair amount to the table but don't forget about the pane eh vino.


----------



## chris86vw (Feb 23, 2000)

*Re: New picture post, (1.8t_Steve)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8t_Steve* »_
thats cool man... 
i remember seeing you when i lost my two front teeth.
thanks for the $.50 piece









HAHAHAHA


----------



## SnowGTI2003 (Jan 8, 2004)

*Re: (Don R)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Don R* »_For da boyz...sorry ladies I had to...
http://ahcabron.com/thumbnails...age=1


D'OH NSFW! Well sort of NSFW.


----------



## ruso (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: New picture post, (chris86vw)*

Wow, is this the longest lasting thread ever in the 1.8T forum?


----------



## MRP2001GTi (Oct 6, 2000)

*Re: New picture post, (ruso)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ruso* »_Wow, is this the longest lasting thread ever in the 1.8T forum?

Has to be a record for a 24 hour thread. Mods check this out. Thread started at 11:52 AM 10-19-2004


----------



## OneQuickDub_Part2 (Oct 20, 2004)

*Re: (Don R)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Don R* »_
So when's the family meeting?...









Don's family tentacles are reaching into the Pittsburgh area. Damn it, now Don's startin' to tax us on air out here. $0.50 per liter of air breathed per day. Have a heart Don some of us have to eat!


----------



## gettawolf1.8T (Nov 19, 2003)

*Re: (BOY-RCR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BOY-RCR* »_

Hell yeah....Latina assssss.....saw it on another site....97 pages worth...hehe.
With the exception of a few doods.

Now how am I supposed to get ANY WORK done today!!!!


----------



## Cabrio1.8T (Jan 6, 2003)

*Re: New picture post, (spoolin turbo s)*

Bump! this ish is great, maybe I'll even post one.


----------



## steggie (Aug 12, 2004)

*Re: (MRP2001GTi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MRP2001GTi* »_
OK

no don't stop!


----------



## steggie (Aug 12, 2004)

*Re: (Don R)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Don R* »_For da boyz...sorry ladies I had to...
http://ahcabron.com/thumbnails...age=1

god bless you http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## steggie (Aug 12, 2004)

*Re: (steggie)*

and hot damn, i wasn't making this **** up ..
ownage of page 4,6,8, and 15


----------



## chim-chim1.8t (Jul 8, 2003)

*Re: (Frank aka Rick)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Frank aka Rick* »_Whoa does chim where that green shirt everytime he drag races? I could almost swear that I've seen him in that shirt at punch buggy and show and go.

you got beef with my green shirt?..... i am a green kid afterall.


----------



## R32Girly (Feb 7, 2003)

*Re: (steggie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *steggie* »_and hot damn, i wasn't making this **** up ..
ownage of page 4,6,8, and 15









Someone like's this thread that much.


----------



## Frank aka Rick (Aug 27, 2002)

*Re: (Don R)*

Don if you ever come down to the jersey area again somebody as totally got to video tape you crusing down the turnpike like the soprano's opening.


----------



## MRP2001GTi (Oct 6, 2000)

*Re: New picture post, (1.8t_Steve)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8t_Steve* »_
not a fan of the dark haired ladies, but WOW!
whats here shirt say? i <3 steve?
j/k









I don’t know dude, I think she is freaking beautiful. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Besides if hair makes the women then you will be disappointed every morning when she steps out of the shower. LOL


----------



## Frank aka Rick (Aug 27, 2002)

*Re: (chim-chim1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chim-chim1.8t* »_
you got beef with my green shirt?..... i am a green kid afterall.

Oh not at all, just curious cause i could swear every time I saw you was in that green shirt. I get crap all the time for wearing my matching blue shirt as well..."oh how cute your shirt matches the car"


----------



## judoGTI (Mar 5, 2002)

*Re: New picture post, (spoolinvdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spoolinvdub* »_Another for fun:









Put your collar down.


----------



## VWJETTAVW (Nov 18, 2002)

*Re: New picture post, (1.8T Girly)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8T Girly* »_

Well, well well look who it is!! lol...


----------



## steggie (Aug 12, 2004)

*Re: (1.8T Girly)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8T Girly* »_
Someone like's this thread that much.









bah, and you have my AIM name as well. first you stalk Ron, now me, eh?








best thread EVAR !!!


----------



## BOY-RCR (Sep 7, 2003)

*Re: New picture post, (judoGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *judoGTI* »_
Put your collar down.

That's probably not the only thing that is up...hehe.
So why are you checking him out anyway instead of the beautiful girly.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 13, 2002)

*Re: (Don R)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Don R* »_
Welcome to the family...you brought a fair amount to the table but don't forget about the pane eh vino.

Eh since I never knew there were fellow canadian ***** on the vortex I'll have to share my wine making pics. We keep it real Italian down here. Ci vediamo


----------



## Seanathan (May 1, 2002)

*Re: New picture post, (BOY-RCR)*

Damn this has been very entertaining thus far.







No fighting too for 14+ pages.


----------



## Seanathan (May 1, 2002)

*Re: (inurb)*

Hmm looks like you use that cellar for making other things too


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 13, 2002)

*Re: (Seanathan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Seanathan* »_Hmm looks like you use that cellar for making other things too









Fuhgeddaboudit, you don't see nuthin.


----------



## R32Girly (Feb 7, 2003)

*Re: (steggie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *steggie* »_
bah, and you have my AIM name as well. first you stalk Ron, now me, eh?








best thread EVAR !!!

Who's ron?


----------



## R32Girly (Feb 7, 2003)

*Re: New picture post, (VWJETTAVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWJETTAVW* »_
















you were getting down and dirty with the ladies I see in that last pic.


----------



## Don R (Oct 4, 2002)

*Re: (inurb)*

Mingia...che l'uva







Mi porta una bichierre di vino tuo?


----------



## MrSkills68 (Sep 25, 2003)

*Re: (Seanathan)*

well jumpin on it heres the only pic i have on the cpu of my girl...and thats mah boy on the right Dave "the Durty" Sanchez








that my DSM buddy from earlier trying to put out a "small" bonfire we had
















AHH CRAP WERE IN TROUBLE right durty sanchez?
















3 police and 4 fire trucks came to put it out








and me shocking the tailpipe

















_Modified by MrSkills68 at 2:48 PM 10-20-2004_

_Modified by MrSkills68 at 2:51 PM 10-20-2004_


_Modified by MrSkills68 at 12:57 AM 10-21-2004_


----------



## vladyGTI (May 29, 2002)

*Re: (Don R)*

This is by far one of my favorite threads. So many laughs








_Quote, originally posted by *Don R* »_Mingia...che l'uva







Mi porta una bichierre di vino tuo?
You cut that out Don. No secrets in the familia


----------



## vladyGTI (May 29, 2002)

*Re: (MrSkills68)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MrSkills68* »_
and me shocking the tailpipe

















ROFLMFAO. Shacka


----------



## steggie (Aug 12, 2004)

*Re: (1.8T Girly)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8T Girly* »_
Who's ron?










_Quote, originally posted by *inurb* »_
Fuhgeddaboudit


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 13, 2002)

*Re: (Don R)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Don R* »_Mingia...che l'uva







Mi porta una bichierre di vino tuo?

Se vuoi una bottilia te lo posso mandare. Io vengo d' Abruzzo parlo Italiano molto bene ma scrivere e un' altra storia. Da dove sei tu?


----------



## judoGTI (Mar 5, 2002)

*Re: New picture post, (BOY-RCR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BOY-RCR* »_
That's probably not the only thing that is up...hehe.
So why are you checking him out anyway instead of the beautiful girly.









In the words of Jim Norton, "It's not gay as long as you don't make eye contact, just two pals helping each other out"
That is why I noticed that delicious collar.


----------



## R32Girly (Feb 7, 2003)

*Re: (steggie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *steggie* »_









Ju are crazy meng.


----------



## nerdhotrod (Sep 23, 2002)

*Re: (inurb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *inurb* »_Se vuoi una bottilia te lo posso mandare. Io vengo d' Abruzzo parlo Italiano molto bene ma scrivere e un' altra storia. Da dove sei tu?

Sono caduto da un albero ed ho atterrato nel poo.


----------



## Don R (Oct 4, 2002)

*Re: (inurb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *inurb* »_
Se vuoi una bottilia te lo posso mandare. Io vengo d' Abruzzo parlo Italiano molto bene ma scrivere e un' altra storia. Da dove sei tu?

Io pure vienne di d'Abruzzo, chita di Sulmona proncia di L'Aquila...sei eh tu?


----------



## Don R (Oct 4, 2002)

*Re: (nerdhotrod)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nerdhotrod* »_
Sono caduto da un albero ed ho atterrato nel poo.

Meh purre tu sei italiano?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 13, 2002)

*Re: (Don R)*

Madonna ci sta una frega d'Italiane sopra lu vortex!
Io vengo da l'Alba Adriatica vicino la spiagga, e 20 minuti da Campli e 35 minute da Teramo. E un bello paese perche la apartamento nostra sta direttamente sopra la spiagga. Sono visitatio L'aquila spesso volte, e una bellisima provincia. Se no mi puoi capire tanto bene, mi devi scusare perche non posso scrivere tanto bene.


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

*Re: (Don R)*

some pics of my too's.


----------



## malta18T (Jan 6, 2004)

*Re:*

this is me in my car
















this is me and my girlfriend
















and this is my car


----------



## Frank aka Rick (Aug 27, 2002)

*Re: New picture post, (judoGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *judoGTI* »_
In the words of Jim Norton, "It's not gay as long as you don't make eye contact, just two pals helping each other out"
That is why I noticed that delicious collar.









HAHAH he also said
"Its not considered rape if they blink twice for yes."
"Go roll around in broken glass with Magic Johnson."
and many many more











_Modified by Frank aka Rick at 12:19 PM 10-20-2004_


----------



## Don R (Oct 4, 2002)

*Re: (inurb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *inurb* »_Madonna ci sta una frega d'Italiane sopra lu vortex!
Io vengo da l'Alba Adriatica vicino la spiagga, e 20 minuti da Campli e 35 minute da Teramo. E un bello paese perche la apartamento nostra sta direttamente sopra la spiagga. Sono visitatio L'aquila spesso volte, e una bellisima provincia. Se no mi puoi capire tanto bene, mi devi scusare perche non posso scrivere tanto bene.









Tu scrivo bastanzza bene io posso capirre. La parta tuo eh bella io so stato la questa l'esstate pasato. Eh ci sta un bel puo di l'italiani qua.


----------



## ruso (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (Don R)*

It's molto impolite comunicare in una lingua differente quando inviano in una tribuna pubblica che è costituita principalmente dalla gente anglofona.


----------



## VWJETTAVW (Nov 18, 2002)

*Re: (ruso)*

Parlare gli inglesi lei ha ritardato dei messicani!


----------



## Don R (Oct 4, 2002)

*Re: (ruso)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ruso* »_It's molto impolite comunicare in una lingua differente quando inviano in una tribuna pubblica che è costituita principalmente dalla gente anglofona.









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif You're right scuzza


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 13, 2002)

*Re: (Don R)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Don R* »_
Tu scrivo bastanzza bene io posso capirre. La parta tuo eh bella io so stato la questa l'esstate pasato. Eh ci sta un bel puo di l'italiani qua.

Non sapevo che ci stava cosi tanto vortexer Italiani. Allora puoi cominciare la "Vortex Mafia". Tu fai lu "Boss" eh whiteg60 puo fare lu "Sotto Boss"








Eh io non manco sapveo che ci stava li all wheel drive golf in Canada. Che tu ei fatto qualce modificazione a la machina tua?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 13, 2002)

*Re: (ruso)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ruso* »_It's molto impolite comunicare in una lingua differente quando inviano in una tribuna pubblica che è costituita principalmente dalla gente anglofona.









Sei correto. Mi devi scusare. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## steggie (Aug 12, 2004)

*Re: (inurb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *inurb* »_
Non sapevo che ci stava cosi tanto vortexer Italiani. Allora puoi cominciare la "Vortex Mafia". Tu fai lu "Boss" eh whiteg60 puo fare lu "Sotto Boss"








Eh io non manco sapveo che ci stava li all wheel drive golf in Canada. Che tu ei fatto qualce modificazione a la machina tua?

now i'm feeling left out


----------



## R32Girly (Feb 7, 2003)

*Re: (VWJETTAVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWJETTAVW* »_Parlare gli inglesi lei ha ritardato dei messicani!


----------



## 2002GTI (Sep 18, 2001)

Here comes the italians to take over our thread


----------



## machx0r (Feb 25, 2001)

*Re: (steggie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *steggie* »_now i'm feeling left out









Ïîñëå ýòîãî âû äîëæíû èñïîëüçîâàòü "babelfish"


----------



## nerdhotrod (Sep 23, 2002)

*Re: (inurb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *inurb* »_Non sapevo che ci stava cosi tanto vortexer Italiani. Allora puoi cominciare la "Vortex Mafia". Tu fai lu "Boss" eh whiteg60 puo fare lu "Sotto Boss"








Eh io non manco sapveo che ci stava li all wheel drive golf in Canada. Che tu ei fatto qualce modificazione a la machina tua?


I desidero essere sporgenza del "Vortex Mafia".


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 13, 2002)

*Re: (2002GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2002GTI* »_Here comes the italians to take over our thread









Hey it was going to happen sooner or later.








Oooh I own page 18! Benissimo!


----------



## malta18T (Jan 6, 2004)

*Re: (inurb)*

This post is biggggggggggggg! !!!!!!!!!!!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## nerdhotrod (Sep 23, 2002)

*Re: (2002GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2002GTI* »_Here comes the italians to take over our thread









We havent completely taken over yet.....no one has started to talk about camero's or cadilacs yet.


----------



## MrSkills68 (Sep 25, 2003)

*Re: (nerdhotrod)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nerdhotrod* »_
We havent completely taken over yet.....no one has started to talk about camero's or cadilacs yet. 

you for got IROC Zs








j/k


_Modified by MrSkills68 at 3:44 PM 10-20-2004_


----------



## 2002GTI (Sep 18, 2001)

*Re: (nerdhotrod)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nerdhotrod* »_
We havent completely taken over yet.....no one has started to talk about camero's or cadilacs yet. 

First our ladies and now our threads, whats next with you guys?!


----------



## Binary Star (Mar 27, 2001)

*Re: (SuperStar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SuperStar* »_here sportin the p.diddy eyewear

















sasha singleton







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif so hot...


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 13, 2002)

*Re: (nerdhotrod)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nerdhotrod* »_
We havent completely taken over yet.....no one has started to talk about camero's or cadilacs yet. 

Speak of the devil! I;m actually sellling an 88 Seville on autotrader right now. Perfect condition with only 46K miles. I think it's in a rule book somewhere that if your Italian you have to have at least owned 1 Cadillac.
http://www.autotrader.com/fyc/...70410


----------



## ruba_dubdub (Dec 26, 2002)

*Re: (MrSkills68)*

(NOT YELLING, JUST GETTING ATTENTION) 
*FOR THOSE OF YOU WHO NEED TO HOST PICS, USE THIS SITE:*
http://www.upload.euroaddictions.com http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Don R (Oct 4, 2002)

*Re: (inurb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *inurb* »_
Speak of the devil! I;m actually sellling an 88 Seville on autotrader right now. Perfect condition with only 46K miles. I think it's in a rule book somewhere that if your Italian you have to have at least owned 1 Cadillac.
http://www.autotrader.com/fyc/...70410


















How many body bags can fit in the trunk?...


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 13, 2002)

*Re: (Don R)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Don R* »_
How many body bags can fit in the trunk?...









let me just say that the first mod we made was to remove the unlock latch from inside the trunk.


----------



## Don R (Oct 4, 2002)

*Re: (inurb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *inurb* »_
let me just say that the first mod we made was to remove the unlock latch from inside the trunk.

















Hahahahahaha.....







!


----------



## nerdhotrod (Sep 23, 2002)

*Re: (inurb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *inurb* »_Speak of the devil! I;m actually sellling an 88 Seville on autotrader right now. Perfect condition with only 46K miles. I think it's in a rule book somewhere that if your Italian you have to have at least owned 1 Cadillac.
http://www.autotrader.com/fyc/...70410


















The funny thing is I had almost that exact same car in red as a winter car a few years back. Drivin around, wife beater on, tinted windows, bumpin system.....Stereotypical guinea style


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 13, 2002)

*Re: (nerdhotrod)*

I was thinking about just saying "F'it" and ghettoing the crap out of the seville and use it as a beater. But I'm real happy with my Impreza right now. It wouldn't be a bad winter car either because it's so nose heavy and it's fwd..... It would just be tough to fit a nice stereo system in there without gutting the front panels and head unit. Damn GM and their lousy interiors.... http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
Other than that it's a supremely pimpable vehicle. I mean you could deck the crap out of that caddy. I can only imagine what you red one looked like







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Frank aka Rick (Aug 27, 2002)

*Re: (nerdhotrod)*

Look at the trunk space on that thing...I bet you can fit atleast 20 dead hookers in there.
I still prefer to drive my iroc with the personalized plates "I ROCK"


----------



## OneQuickDub_Part2 (Oct 20, 2004)

*Re: (Frank aka Rick)*

Stay tuned tomorrow for the official release of the new hit song*"Ode to Don R...A Mafia Story"*. A little compilation I'll be putting together tonight with a little help from my buddies Reason, Logic Audio and Sound Forge







It'll be some funny sh!t I can tell you this. I'll have it hosted and available tomorrow. I'll give it a little Halloween style beat for the Holiday atmosphere.


----------



## Don R (Oct 4, 2002)

*Re: (OneQuickDub_Part2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OneQuickDub_Part2* »_Stay tuned tomorrow for the official release of the new hit song*"Ode to Don R...A Mafia Story"*. A little compilation I'll be putting together tonight with a little help from my buddies Reason, Logic Audio and Sound Forge







It'll be some funny sh!t I can tell you this. I'll have it hosted and available tomorrow. I'll give it a little Halloween style beat for the Holiday atmosphere.

I can't wait







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Don R (Oct 4, 2002)

Here's some Italian Humor....


----------



## chris86vw (Feb 23, 2000)

*Re: (inurb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *inurb* »_









nice my grandma had a DeVille when she passed away we all passed it around for a yaer before we sold it.. 
One of my up and coming automotive purchases is going to be someting HUGE and from the 70s... probabl a caddy.. just becaus I can..


----------



## sylens (Jun 28, 2000)

*Re: (Don R)*

figured I don't post much --- but the threads on this board have helped me out a lot. so here's my 'ish.

1. cat
2. girl
3. my ugly a$$




























_Modified by sylens at 2:33 PM 10-21-2004_


----------



## syktek (Nov 23, 2002)

*Re: (Don R)*

haha don i have that as a humorous card but it was the italian that went to ny


----------



## 2002GTI (Sep 18, 2001)

*Re: (syktek)*

more pics less talk about italians


----------



## nebulight (May 17, 2002)

*Re: (2002GTI)*

I'm just amazed at the number of lurkers we have in this forum!


----------



## Kilmer (Sep 5, 2001)

*Re: (2002GTI)*

stumbled upon a thread and this is somebodys girl that is on here...I'll hint...he drives an M3


----------



## Spooled_AWP (May 29, 2004)

*Re: (kilmer420)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kilmer420* »_stumbled upon a thread and this is somebodys girl that is on here...I'll hint...he drives an M3
















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## judoGTI (Mar 5, 2002)

*Re: (kilmer420)*

you want huge! Here is HUGE!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 13, 2002)

*Re: (Don R)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Don R* »_Here's some Italian Humor....









Dude that's hilarious! I actually have the club song version of that joke








Right Click Save Target As...
http://bruni.us/audio/Cisco%20...n.mp3


----------



## OneQuickDub_Part2 (Oct 20, 2004)

*Re: (Don R)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Don R* »_
I can't wait







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









muahahahahah it has begun. It's going to be a little spice of The Godfather coupled with a little Michael Meyers. LOL I'm crackin' myself up makin' this thing. I'll get some good voiceovers tonight hopefully and throw them onto a couple tracks.


----------



## ArcadiaBBQ (Oct 6, 2003)

*Re: (OneQuickDub_Part2)*









Me an some random in Mexico


----------



## ruba_dubdub (Dec 26, 2002)

Hey Don, here's some Italian humor for ya.







http://www.infonegocio.com/xeron/bruno/italy.html


----------



## Don R (Oct 4, 2002)

*Re: (ruba_dubdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ruba_dubdub* »_Hey Don, here's some Italian humor for ya.







http://www.infonegocio.com/xeron/bruno/italy.html


Ya i saw that before it's a classic...


----------



## SinCity1.8T (Jan 10, 2004)

*Re: Me and my woman (mark420v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mark420v* »_











*"Training Started it has" *









_Modified by SinCity1.8T at 2:10 PM 10-20-2004_


_Modified by SinCity1.8T at 2:26 PM 10-20-2004_


----------



## jcstomper (Feb 25, 2002)

*Re: New picture post, (MrSkills68)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MrSkills68* »_ 
got ya beat in the squatting dept.... 585







and thats only because i play hockey







.
but im a b!tch in benching i screwed up my shoulder and can only do 170 max








how much do you weigh lol, i can do them numbers and i only weigh 185lbs


----------



## jcstomper (Feb 25, 2002)

*Re: New picture post, (WhiteG60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WhiteG60* »_We're missing some people here...
Pat (JunkTI)
BillyT
ChimChim
i got pics of junk but he'd probably get mad


----------



## MrSkills68 (Sep 25, 2003)

*Re: New picture post, (jcstomper)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jcstomper* »_how much do you weigh lol, i can do them numbers and i only weigh 185lbs









ohh well im 6'4 and was 228 now after the injury on my shoulder im 247








i cant work out the way i used to till i get surgery on my shoulder....and thats 4-5 month without driving my car


----------



## ReverendHorton (Sep 27, 2000)

*Re: New picture post, (MrSkills68)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MrSkills68* »_i cant work out the way i used to till i get surgery on my shoulder....and thats 4-5 month without driving my car









wussy! i may not be able to bench anywhere near either of you but i can drive one handed no problem


----------



## 2002GTI (Sep 18, 2001)

*Re: New picture post, (jcstomper)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jcstomper* »_i got pics of junk but he'd probably get mad








We dont want pics of your junk


----------



## MrSkills68 (Sep 25, 2003)

*Re: New picture post, (ReverendHorton)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ReverendHorton* »_
wussy! i may not be able to bench anywhere near either of you but i can drive one handed no problem









its a matter of movement not just driving one handed








maybe i shouldve gottan a tiptronic...NOT


----------



## GTRTim (Jun 28, 2003)

*Re: New picture post, (jcstomper)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jcstomper* »_i got pics of junk but he'd probably get mad









Post the pics of Patricia (Junk lolol) 
Here are some pics ...
Me








Me snowboarding in Utah at Brighton








Found a Pic of Ballin-Audi (Chris Green and his old Girlfriend)








This is a Pic of Steve... drives a mean A2 vr6








His slow GTI - 10.03 @ 147mph


----------



## fonzi337 (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: New picture post, (2002GTI)*

Haha, Don the mafia man. Who woulda known







. Good thing for Spanish, otherwise I wouldn't be able to understand a damn word of Italian on this thread







.


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

*Re: New picture post, (GTRTim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTRTim* »_
Me snowboarding in Utah at Brighton










That's my home mtn. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif They're getting snow right now.


----------



## chris86vw (Feb 23, 2000)

*Re: New picture post, (Jedi801)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jedi801* »_
That's my home mtn. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif They're getting snow right now. 

You're both bastards.. I havent' been out there since 01 when broke up with my GF that went to BYU... I went to brighton everytime I was out there (when it was season).. We took some back trail one time ended up like 2 miles down the road had to walk back. My friend was on skis sucked to be him...


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

*Re: New picture post, (chris86vw)*

haha. that's happened to me before too. Had to walk back up to the lifts. I just hope they get a decent park this year.


----------



## EKGTI (Jul 13, 2003)

*Damn, Vortexers have some hot girlfriends/wives!*

Serioulsy, the quality is up there. Nice work, guys.
E


----------



## GTRTim (Jun 28, 2003)

*Re: New picture post, (chris86vw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chris86vw* »_You're both bastards.. I havent' been out there since 01 when broke up with my GF that went to BYU... I went to brighton everytime I was out there (when it was season).. We took some back trail one time ended up like 2 miles down the road had to walk back. My friend was on skis sucked to be him... 

Chris that actually was back in 2002 lol... I went to Breckenridge/Vail in 2003, and Sun Valley, Idaho in 2001 ... and didn't goin riding once this year cause I was BROKE!!!


----------



## vwimports (Jul 8, 2002)

*Re: New picture post, (1.8t_Steve)*

ME








MY CHIC








damn good times..


----------



## chris86vw (Feb 23, 2000)

*Re: New picture post, (GTRTim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTRTim* »_
Chris that actually was back in 2002 lol... I went to Breckenridge/Vail in 2003, and Sun Valley, Idaho in 2001 ... and didn't goin riding once this year cause I was BROKE!!!

HAHA neither did I.. I even ahd a pass for mtn creek just to try and force myself to get some days in.. first I was broke before the holidsay.. then I lost my license so I couldn't get up there.. 300 bucks out the window... PISSED!!!!


----------



## SinCity1.8T (Jan 10, 2004)

*Re: (MRP2001GTi)*



MRP2001GTi said:


>


----------



## Wayne92SLC (Mar 1, 2001)

*Re: (SinCity1.8T)*

Half in the bag...








Fully drunk...








Here's me "under" the car.
















Gotta work on my squats, but I'm up to 910 on the sled.








-Wayne


----------



## MAX_POWER (Dec 15, 2001)

*Re: (Wayne92SLC)*

me and my car


----------



## FreeStage3 (Mar 18, 2002)

*Re: (MAX_POWER)*

me telling you that your #1








my machine








and my ride @ NOPI Nationals this year


----------



## Boost_GTi (Jul 29, 2002)

*Re: New picture post, (GTRTim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTRTim* »_

Found a Pic of Ballin-Audi (Chris Green and his old Girlfriend)










I wonder what happened to Chris' ex GF.....she was hotttttt......i remember going to the store...and there she was...gorgeous woman.....i think i have pics of her as well


----------



## turbotuner20V (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: New picture post, (Boost_GTi)*

damn... link on its way

http://members.cox.net/giaka/girl.jpg
http://members.cox.net/giaka/girl2.jpg
there's the links now, gotta give chris and MRP2001GTi some competition










_Modified by turbotuner20V at 2:56 PM 10-21-2004_


----------



## CabbyChick (Jan 4, 2002)

*Re: New picture post, (turbotuner20V)*

Youll be lucky if you dont get banned and ruin the fun of this thread for all of us


----------



## MRP2001GTi (Oct 6, 2000)

*Re: New picture post, (CabbyChick)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CabbyChick* »_ Youll be lucky if you dont get banned and ruin the fun of this thread for all of us

Nah probably just get edited.


----------



## 1.8t_Steve (Jun 7, 2004)

*Re: New picture post, (Boost_GTi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Boost_GTi* »_
I wonder what happened to Chris' ex GF.....she was hotttttt......i remember going to the store...and there she was...gorgeous woman.....i think i have pics of her as well









lol...
met chris at VMP this year... what a p.i.m.p.
tim as well...
also tim... did you know you were on NOPI Tuner Vision???
funniest **** i ever seen!
with the dolphins jersey on!


----------



## SinCity1.8T (Jan 10, 2004)

*Re: New picture post, (CabbyChick)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CabbyChick* »_ Youll be lucky if you dont get banned and ruin the fun of this thread for all of us


----------



## JoeVeeDubber (Mar 15, 2002)

*Re: New picture post, (MRP2001GTi)*

I post once in a blue moon here, but read this forum daily. Here are my pics, these are the most recent from a track day at Spring Mountain Motorsports Ranch in Pahrump, NV.
Me standing by a Radical SR3 Supersport...








Me sitting in a Radical SR3 Supersport getting preride info from Driver...








My ride from a past gtg...(not pchopped at all!)








And for those wondering the ride in the Radical SR3 Supersport was nothing short of amazing. 1080lbs, 252hp 1500cc Powertec Suzuki engine, you do the math! Specs on the cars at http://www.radicalmotorsport.c...c.php


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2004)

*Re: New picture post, (GTRTim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTRTim* »_
Found a Pic of Ballin-Audi (Chris Green and his old Girlfriend)










my fat arse on the left there


----------



## The Mailman (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: (steggie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *steggie* »_
absolutely REEKS of mafia, doesn't it?









You can picture him holding a gun to the camera man's head...








Well, here's my mug - 








And my other ride - 










_Modified by The Mailman at 8:37 PM 10-20-2004_


----------



## flanders (Apr 5, 2001)

*Re: New picture post, ([email protected])*

Too many people blabbing. This isn't a social forum!








Need more pics!!








Well, okay. I've got a thing for asians too -- just ask my wife


----------



## lynx8489 (Jul 29, 2002)

*Re: (nerdhotrod)*

me and a "friend"








big pimpin @ halloween last year.


----------



## steggie (Aug 12, 2004)

*Re: (QuattroQutie)*

this thread rocks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## AkVdub (Jan 4, 2002)

*Re: (Buttero J-Lo)*

well here i go...








da wife:








da car:










_Modified by AkVdub at 9:50 PM 10-20-2004_


----------



## vdub4lfe (Nov 12, 2003)

Heres the one i could find: 








My car








Here a pic of my pooch, Oscar, Hes awesome!








_Modified by vdub4lfe at 3:33 AM 10-21-2004_


_Modified by vdub4lfe at 3:34 AM 10-21-2004_


----------



## Pap337 (Sep 13, 2002)

*Re: New picture post, (hugemikeyd)*

I can beat this

_Quote, originally posted by *hugemikeyd* »_
and here is me andmy roommate from college, he is 5'7"









my buddy on the Drake b-ball team, transfer from Tulsa, his names Alou, hes a freaken moster on the court, watch out MVC. im in middle, and Im 5'7" not too short.








Man I love the college life:








and the girl, in the pink and thats my boy Elvis












_Modified by Pap337 at 3:06 AM 10-21-2004_


----------



## Buttero J-Lo (Mar 5, 2003)

*Re: (nerdhotrod)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nerdhotrod* »_I desidero essere sporgenza del "Vortex Mafia".
come potreste dimentichilo?


----------



## Meld (Aug 16, 2003)

*Re:*

Me and the Girl 








And the Car


----------



## Blue.Jester.02Gti (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: Re: (Meld)*

only decent pic i could find heh
me and the girl 








page 19 and almost no fights?! wow










_Modified by Blue.Jester.02Gti at 7:38 PM 10-20-2004_


----------



## Vr6en (May 22, 2001)

*Re: Re: (Blue.Jester.02Gti)*

Here is me.... :








And me again.....


----------



## VWJETTAVW (Nov 18, 2002)

*Re: Re: (Vr6en)*

pic of the slow car


----------



## ReverendHorton (Sep 27, 2000)

*Re: Re: (VWJETTAVW)*


----------



## 1.BillyT (Aug 2, 2000)

*Re: New picture post, ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
And the only other living thing I have time for these days









Your dog looks just like one of mine... at least, from that angle


----------



## Boost_GTi (Jul 29, 2002)

*Re: Re: (VWJETTAVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWJETTAVW* »_pic of the slow car









nice wheels http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 1.BillyT (Aug 2, 2000)

*Re: New picture post, (1.BillyT)*

me and the wife, about a month ago.


----------



## 1.BillyT (Aug 2, 2000)

*Re: New picture post, (1.BillyT)*

FWIW, I tyhink my pics will be red Xs soon(like, tonight at midnight)... my server is shutting down, still haven't found a new one yet... thought I had, but the place is flaking out.


_Modified by 1.BillyT at 11:48 PM 10-20-2004_


----------



## mc3 (Dec 30, 2003)

the man..








the machine..


----------



## polskigti4 (Aug 3, 2003)

*here is me!!!*

me and my ride








my girl, 2nd pic is her car


----------



## polskigti4 (Aug 3, 2003)

*Re: here is me!!! (polskigti4)*

curent pics of the car at http://www.germandubz.com


----------



## 2002GTI (Sep 18, 2001)

*Re: here is me!!! (polskigti4)*

what happened to her wheels?


----------



## nebulight (May 17, 2002)

*Re: New picture post, (vwimports)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwimports* »_
MY CHIC








damn good times..

To be the hood of that car....HOLY RACK!


----------



## boostinvwgti (Mar 28, 2004)

*Re: here is me!!! (polskigti4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *polskigti4* »_me and my ride










RS4... WTF?


----------



## MrBond (Jan 5, 2004)

*Re: here is me!!! (boostinvwgti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *boostinvwgti* »_
RS4... WTF?

yea, whats up with that!? on a VW golf ! http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## TRBO337 (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: here is me!!! (MrBond)*

me and my little cousin (he's a future dubber







)








me and my girl























you already know which one mine is by the name http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif



















_Modified by TRBO337 at 12:46 AM 10-21-2004_


----------



## mark420v (Dec 22, 2003)

*Re: Me and my woman (SinCity1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SinCity1.8T* »_ 
*"Training Started it has" *









_Modified by SinCity1.8T at 2:10 PM 10-20-2004_

_Modified by SinCity1.8T at 2:26 PM 10-20-2004_

haha everyone that sees that picture says something like that


----------



## joness0154 (Feb 20, 2003)

*Re: Me and my woman (mark420v)*

Me up front in the Pitts...








I think its obvious that I'm a pilot...








Me, after jumping out of a perfectly good airplane!!
















and finally, the whip...


























_Modified by joness0154 at 2:10 AM 10-30-2004_


----------



## chris86vw (Feb 23, 2000)

*Re: here is me!!! (MrBond)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MrBond* »_
yea, whats up with that!? on a VW golf ! http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

comment all you want but its the most well done big turbo 1.8t I have ever seen and probably will ever see... or any of you.


----------



## chris86vw (Feb 23, 2000)

*Re: here is me!!! (TRBO337)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TRBO337* »_ 
me and my girl

























your girls got some bling in her ear


----------



## syktek (Nov 23, 2002)

*Re: here is me!!! (TRBO337)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TRBO337* »_ 










is that a seatbelt coming from the top of the car?


----------



## chris86vw (Feb 23, 2000)

*Re: here is me!!! (syktek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *syktek* »_
is that a seatbelt coming from the top of the car?

yeah lots of minivans and SUVs that have remoeable seats but 3 point belts for all the seats are like that now.


----------



## VWJETTAVW (Nov 18, 2002)

*Re: Re: (Boost_GTi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Boost_GTi* »_
nice wheels http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif they really are a bish to clean.


----------



## Boost_GTi (Jul 29, 2002)

*Re: Re: (VWJETTAVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWJETTAVW* »_ 







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif they really are a bish to clean.


----------



## jcstomper (Feb 25, 2002)

*Re: here is me!!! (chris86vw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chris86vw* »_
comment all you want but its the most well done big turbo 1.8t I have ever seen and probably will ever see... or any of you.
why because it has a pretty engine bay


----------



## SHUMopper (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: here is me!!! (jcstomper)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jcstomper* »_why because it has a pretty engine bay









ive seen it too...and for a GT30R setup, its quite immaculate. and this guy spared no expense as to performace and monitoring devices. its very well done, i will agree with chris.
and yeah, it has ALOT of bling


----------



## chris86vw (Feb 23, 2000)

*Re: here is me!!! (jcstomper)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jcstomper* »_why because it has a pretty engine bay









no becuase not one thing was missed.. yes the engine bay is clean but if you ever saw mine or the rest of my car you would know that its the least of my concerns and even ifyou dumped a back of sand in his engine bay it would still be right.... The car was built right no questions asked.. It honestly makes an APR stage III install look sloppy and cobbled together..


----------



## TyrolSport (Mar 4, 1999)

*Re: here is me!!! (chris86vw)*

Criticizing PolskiGTis car because it says RS4 on it is not correct without knowing the car itself. The car is the definition of perfect in every aspect. On top of that, Greg is a true gentleman. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Frank aka Rick (Aug 27, 2002)

*Re: here is me!!! (tyrolkid)*

Wow and on page 20 we have our first little tiff


----------



## VWJETTAVW (Nov 18, 2002)

*Re: here is me!!! (tyrolkid)*

blah


_Modified by VWJETTAVW at 9:47 AM 10-21-2004_


----------



## R32Girly (Feb 7, 2003)

*Re: Re: (VWJETTAVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWJETTAVW* »_pic of the slow car









I've seen that car around...


----------



## wolfsburg2 (Jun 6, 2001)

*Re: here is me!!! (VWJETTAVW)*

i am sure he realizes that. but our cars are not bora's and peopel put thoise badges on etc. 
poeple get too hyped over small stuff. the doood has the hardware to backup any of the appearance stuff on the car. why let a windsheild banner keep you from seeing all the really good stuff.


----------



## Frank aka Rick (Aug 27, 2002)

*Re: here is me!!! (VWJETTAVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWJETTAVW* »_Nice looking car, but its not an rs4









and this affects your life how? Lets keep this thread on topic not to start any more fights or any chance of it getting locked down http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## chris86vw (Feb 23, 2000)

*Re: here is me!!! (VWJETTAVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWJETTAVW* »_Nice looking car, but its not an rs4









You people need to chill.. why can't it be an RS4??

heres an RS4 








here is another one








oh and another one with a focus body (Ps they are hpi rs4 rc cars...)








damn theres a sail called the RS4...


----------



## WhiteG60 (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: here is me!!! (wolfsburg2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wolfsburg2* »_i am sure he realizes that. but our cars are not bora's and peopel put thoise badges on etc. 
poeple get too hyped over small stuff. the doood has the hardware to backup any of the appearance stuff on the car. why let a windsheild banner keep you from seeing all the really good stuff.

Especially because the people saying things aren't even 1.8T Tech forum people... just random people dropping their 2 cents in when it wasn't asked for. Not my taste but the car is crazy clean and done the right way...


----------



## VWJETTAVW (Nov 18, 2002)

_Modified by VWJETTAVW at 9:47 AM 10-21-2004_


----------



## Kilmer (Sep 5, 2001)

*Re: (VWJETTAVW)*

let it go vwjettavw


----------



## wolfsburg2 (Jun 6, 2001)

*Re: (VWJETTAVW)*

and you know what if that corrolla have 350 or 400hp under the hood i could car less if he had 5.0 emblems on the fenders.


----------



## WhiteG60 (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: (wolfsburg2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wolfsburg2* »_and you know what if that corrolla have 350 or 400hp under the hood i could car less if he had 5.0 emblems on the fenders. 

:werd:


----------



## roly (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (VWJETTAVW)*

my RS18 ownz all!


----------



## VWJETTAVW (Nov 18, 2002)

*Re: (WhiteG60)*

Like i said whatever makes you happy....
Edited my posts for those that like to cry about everything.


----------



## chris86vw (Feb 23, 2000)

*Re: (VWJETTAVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWJETTAVW* »_Like i said whatever makes you happy....
Edited my posts for those that like to cry about everything.

we just had a really godo therad going wih no MK4 forum like comments.. thats all were trynig to keep this going... its all good now that its edited.. this is like the longest a therad has gone in here for months


----------



## R32Girly (Feb 7, 2003)

*Re: (VWJETTAVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWJETTAVW* »_Like i said whatever makes you happy....
Edited my posts for those that like to cry about everything.

I never understood why people on here take everything so literally...it was just your opinion.


----------



## turbotuner20V (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: (chris86vw)*

yea... 21 pages in a day or two... this is crazy.
I'm surprised how many of us not only have g/f's but good looking ones at that... not bad for a bunch of forum monitoring VW car guys.
ps: I went back and tossed in some links in my last post RedNeckRicer


----------



## Kilmer (Sep 5, 2001)

*Re: (1.8T Girly)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8T Girly* »_
I never understood why people on here take everything so literally...it was just your opinion.









to keep a thread going in this forum..opinion need be kept to yourself...otherwise...it's another typical 1.8T thread


----------



## R32Girly (Feb 7, 2003)

*Re: (kilmer420)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kilmer420* »_
to keep a thread going in this forum..opinion need be kept to yourself...otherwise...it's another typical 1.8T thread

agreed.








Back on topic...this thread slowed down on the pic posting...










_Modified by 1.8T Girly at 10:12 AM 10-21-2004_


----------



## Boost_GTi (Jul 29, 2002)

*Re: (1.8T Girly)*

HERE"S MORE PICS
















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## judoGTI (Mar 5, 2002)

*Re: (Boost_GTi)*

LOL! You like like half of The Rock... Can you smmmmmmmeeellllllll?


----------



## VWJETTAVW (Nov 18, 2002)

*Re: (Boost_GTi)*

My dog as a puppy








a picture of my friends dog getting beat up


----------



## Boost_GTi (Jul 29, 2002)

*Re: (judoGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *judoGTI* »_LOL! You like like half of The Rock... Can you smmmmmmmeeellllllll?

half???


----------



## gelatin (Apr 26, 2003)

*Re: (Boost_GTi)*

here's a big big big a$$ pic of my dog...


----------



## Liquid1.8T (Dec 20, 1999)

*Re: (Boost_GTi)*

LOL Lets keep this thread to only chicks showing skin tigre!








Oh and btw, if I ever see anyone here talking crap about a civic with a type-r badge im going to use this thread as a reference. 

Here's my ride:


















_Modified by Liquid1.8T at 10:24 AM 10-21-2004_


----------



## WhiteG60 (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: (Boost_GTi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Boost_GTi* »_half???









I think you're too black and not enough samoan to be the rock... but you do look like him... plus you ARE from Miami... are you the rock's little brother?


----------



## Boost_GTi (Jul 29, 2002)

*Re: (WhiteG60)*

i live in miami....but im from the Dominican Republic.....never heard that i looked like the rock......more like OJ


----------



## Boost_GTi (Jul 29, 2002)

*Re: (Liquid1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Liquid1.8T* »_


















awwwwwwww MY EYES!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## R32Girly (Feb 7, 2003)

*Re: (Liquid1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Liquid1.8T* »_LOL Lets keep this thread to only chicks showing skin tigre!








Oh and btw, if I ever see anyone here talking crap about a civic with a type-r badge im going to use this thread as a reference. 

Here's my ride:

















_Modified by Liquid1.8T at 10:24 AM 10-21-2004_


Hey N00b...that's your new ride?? Damn!!


----------



## WhiteG60 (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: (Boost_GTi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Boost_GTi* »_i live in miami....but im from the Dominican Republic.....never heard that i looked like the rock......more like OJ









Well if the rock and OJ had a homosexual drug bender and had illicit relations with each otehr... you would be the product


----------



## Liquid1.8T (Dec 20, 1999)

*Re: (Boost_GTi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Boost_GTi* »_i live in miami....but im from the Dominican Republic.....never heard that i looked like the rock......more like OJ










LOL, dude when are you going to DR?


----------



## chris86vw (Feb 23, 2000)

*Re: (WhiteG60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WhiteG60* »_
Well if the rock and OJ had a homosexual drug bender and had illicit relations with each otehr... you would be the product
















you missed the ever imporant part of arnold having to be involved since he is the only male to have carried a baby...


----------



## Boost_GTi (Jul 29, 2002)

*Re: (WhiteG60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WhiteG60* »_
Well if the rock and OJ had a homosexual drug bender and had illicit relations with each otehr... you would be the product







































_Quote »_LOL, dude when are you going to DR?

dunno....I was there in august.....i'll be back probably for x-mas http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
or any long weekend


----------



## Liquid1.8T (Dec 20, 1999)

*Re: (Boost_GTi)*

Im there Dec 24th-Jan3rd


----------



## Boost_GTi (Jul 29, 2002)

*Re: (Liquid1.8T)*

i'll probably be there too http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Boost_GTi (Jul 29, 2002)

*Re: (chris86vw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chris86vw* »_
you missed the ever imporant part of arnold having to be involved since he is the only male to have carried a baby...

lol


----------



## WhiteG60 (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: (chris86vw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chris86vw* »_you missed the ever imporant part of arnold having to be involved since he is the only male to have carried a baby...

Well I figured if OJ can get away with what he did... he knows magic. And magic can go a long way to helping these kinds of things.
And damn you for reminding me of that feral abortion of a movie... i hate you now more than ever... i must now picture that terrible abomination in my head for the rest of my work day.


----------



## Boost_GTi (Jul 29, 2002)

*Re: (Boost_GTi)*

this is me & my buddies last weekend @ NYC







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## R32Girly (Feb 7, 2003)

*Re: (WhiteG60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WhiteG60* »_
Well I figured if OJ can get away with what he did... he knows magic. And magic can go a long way to helping these kinds of things.


I live by OJ.


----------



## syktek (Nov 23, 2002)

*Re: (1.8T Girly)*


_Quote »_Party in the city where the heat is on.
All night on the beach til the break of dawn
Welcome to miami (bienvenido a miami)
Bouncin' in the club where the heat is on
All night on the beach til the break of dawn.
I'm going to miami, welcome to miami


----------



## Boost_GTi (Jul 29, 2002)

*Re: (syktek)*


----------



## 16vracer (Jul 12, 1999)

*Re: (SuperStar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SuperStar* »_here sportin the p.diddy eyewear

















Gotta bump this one up. Mike I'm very jealous of that pic. I love asians and Sasha is one of the hottest half-asian girls around http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Johnny Blaze (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: (1.8T Girly)*

dood your standing in front of my building where I work.. get to see that view everyday from my office.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Boost_GTi (Jul 29, 2002)

*Re: (Johnny Blaze)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Johnny Blaze* »_dood your standing in front of my building where I work.. get to see that view everyday from my office.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

who me???
i stayed right there for a day...cheaper than the city...
the area is pretty nice...didn't spot many VW's.....lots of stock gti's....and one modded vr6 GLi http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Johnny Blaze (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: (Boost_GTi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Boost_GTi* »_
who me???
i stayed right there for a day...cheaper than the city...
the area is pretty nice...didn't spot many VW's.....lots of stock gti's....and one modded vr6 GLi http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Yea thats Jawsey City.. rathole of an area.. clean and new.. but a ghosttown at night.. where did you syau the hyatt?


----------



## passatG60 (Aug 16, 2001)

*Re: (Johnny Blaze)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Johnny Blaze* »_
Yea thats Jawsey City.. rathole of an area.. clean and new.. but a ghosttown at night.. where did you syau the hyatt?

Where exactly do you work? I used to work right across at RBC Dominion 1 Liberty Plaza and my bro works right there in the center building for Lord Abbott..F'in corps..never again


----------



## Boost_GTi (Jul 29, 2002)

*Re: (Johnny Blaze)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Johnny Blaze* »_
Yea thats Jawsey City.. rathole of an area.. clean and new.. but a ghosttown at night.. where did you syau the hyatt?

yes...Hyatt http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Johnny Blaze (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: (passatG60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *passatG60* »_
Where exactly do you work? I used to work right across at RBC Dominion 1 Liberty Plaza and my bro works right there in the center building for Lord Abbott..F'in corps..never again









Lehman Brothers.. great company.. I work in 70 hudson.. which is right next to LA.. I used to work at the WFC for Merrill Lynch, but after Sep 11th they moved us to JC.. been in JC ever since.. 4hs of commuting a day.. BLOWZ


----------



## Johnny Blaze (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: (Boost_GTi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Boost_GTi* »_
yes...Hyatt http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Hyatt is nice.. I eat there for lunch sometimes..


----------



## passatG60 (Aug 16, 2001)

*Re: (Johnny Blaze)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Johnny Blaze* »_
Lehman Brothers.. great company.. I work in 70 hudson.. which is right next to LA.. I used to work at the WFC for Merrill Lynch, but after Sep 11th they moved us to JC.. been in JC ever since.. 4hs of commuting a day.. BLOWZ

Seems like a lot of companies are doing that or have done that. My old company's building was right across the street from the WTC, which you probably already know. They're in Connecticut now w/ branches mid-town. Yeah, that commute blows. Subway to the PATH. But on the bright side, they are really trying to clean up that part of town, which is good. Good deals on real estate over there...


----------



## Johnny Blaze (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: (passatG60)*

yea.. im not living in JC though.. id rather spend the money and buy my dads house.. 4 car garage... 

oh yea.. pic of me.. black tip shark.. yum.. huge pic.. sorry








and this would be my car.. shes slammmed








_Modified by Johnny Blaze at 12:08 PM 10-21-2004_

_Modified by Johnny Blaze at 12:11 PM 10-21-2004_


_Modified by Johnny Blaze at 12:12 PM 10-21-2004_


----------



## OneQuickDub_Part2 (Oct 20, 2004)

*Re: (Johnny Blaze)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Johnny Blaze* »_yea.. im not living in JC though.. id rather spend the money and buy my dads house.. 4 car garage... 

oh yea.. pic of me.. black tip shark.. yum.. huge pic.. sorry
and this would be my car.. shes slammmed
[img=http://www.nextex.com/dropped_jetta.jpg]http://www.nextex.com/dropped_jetta.jpg[/img]

_Modified by Johnny Blaze at 12:08 PM 10-21-2004_

so glad I was eating lunch when I saw that. 







uke:


----------



## Johnny Blaze (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: (Johnny Blaze)*

LOL! ate him on the BBQ.. he was damn good


----------



## spoolinvdub (Feb 4, 2003)

i heard sharks really smell any truth to this johnny blaze


----------



## Johnny Blaze (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: (spoolinvdub)*

yea the guts are stinky... when they go bad they realllly stink


----------



## Kilmer (Sep 5, 2001)

*Re: (Johnny Blaze)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Johnny Blaze* »_yea the guts are stinky... when they go bad they realllly stink

like any other fish that sits out too long...but damn does shark meat taste good...


----------



## hoTTub (Nov 5, 2000)

*Re: (kilmer420)*

Car








Wife and I









The wife


















_Modified by hoTTub at 1:29 PM 10-21-2004_


----------



## chris86vw (Feb 23, 2000)

*Re: (hoTTub)*

hottub thats a nice picture of the wife.. both the merits of the photo itself and well um of course her








got an school girl pics to go with mikes and mine







..


----------



## BOY-RCR (Sep 7, 2003)

*Re: (chris86vw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chris86vw* »_hottub thats a nice picture of the wife.. both the merits of the photo itself and well um of course her








got an school girl pics to go with mikes and mine







.. 


Man....what is this turning into.....show the most sexy, seductive picture of the wife?








No complaint......just keep posting fellas.


----------



## gt2437 (Jul 29, 2000)

*Re: (hoTTub)*

hey, you got a new pic! Nice!!














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *hoTTub* »_Car


----------



## chris86vw (Feb 23, 2000)

*Re: (BOY-RCR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BOY-RCR* »_

Man....what is this turning into.....show the most sexy, seductive picture of the wife?










Hottubs got the win on that one so far I think... which is where the quality of the photo comes in to play..


----------



## BOY-RCR (Sep 7, 2003)

*Re: (chris86vw)*

And for all the mofos that think they are hard core gansta, mafia, dealer, pimp...........you're nothing compared to these "streets" gang.


----------



## 1.BillyT (Aug 2, 2000)

*Re: New picture post, (1.BillyT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.BillyT* »_FWIW, I tyhink my pics will be red Xs soon(like, tonight at midnight)... my server is shutting down, still haven't found a new one yet... thought I had, but the place is flaking out.


New server is up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jcstomper (Feb 25, 2002)

*Re: here is me!!! (chris86vw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chris86vw* »_
no becuase not one thing was missed.. yes the engine bay is clean but if you ever saw mine or the rest of my car you would know that its the least of my concerns and even ifyou dumped a back of sand in his engine bay it would still be right.... The car was built right no questions asked.. It honestly makes an APR stage III install look sloppy and cobbled together..
well ive never seen the car in person but ill take your and mikey's word its built right. still doesnt explain the RS4 badge? and i wasnt even the one commenting on the badge in the first place so i didnt even start that back and forthness. its like putting a vento badge on a GTI.


_Modified by jcstomper at 2:17 PM 10-21-2004_


----------



## 2002GTI (Sep 18, 2001)

*Re: (Johnny Blaze)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Johnny Blaze* »_yea.. im not living in JC though.. id rather spend the money and buy my dads house.. 4 car garage... 
and this would be my car.. shes slammmed









A bit bigger please? Im looking to use it as a wallpaper, on my house.


----------



## SnowGTI2003 (Jan 8, 2004)

*Re: (2002GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2002GTI* »_A bit bigger please? Im looking to use it as a wallpaper, on my house.









Yeah that doesn't fit even 1600x1200.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 13, 2002)

*Re: (2002GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2002GTI* »_
A bit bigger please? Im looking to use it as a wallpaper, on my house.

I think I broke my scroll wheel on my mouse.


----------



## syktek (Nov 23, 2002)

*Re: New picture post, (1.BillyT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.BillyT* »_New server is up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

'howdy partner'


----------



## Jurgy (May 17, 2004)

*Re: Me and my woman (joness0154)*


_Quote, originally posted by *joness0154* »_Me up front in the Pitts...










Well, to this I have just one thing to say: 
Prescott campus > Daytona campus


----------



## Dr. Edlocks (Mar 8, 2001)

*Re: (Boost_GTi)*

FUNKY COLD MEDINA!









_Quote, originally posted by *Boost_GTi* »_


----------



## Frank aka Rick (Aug 27, 2002)

*Re: (Dr. Edlocks)*

Fo shizzle its Tone-loc


----------



## syktek (Nov 23, 2002)

*Re: (Frank aka Rick)*

newer pic from today...werd










_Modified by syktek at 4:46 PM 10-21-2004_


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 13, 2002)

*Re: (syktek)*

Here is a shot of my bear wearing a vw hat that I'm selling.


----------



## TommyC83 (Mar 24, 2000)

*Re: (inurb)*

this has got to be the most entertaining thread ever!
oops that was not saposed to be under tommys name...
it was saposed to be under Skara


----------



## FrankiEBoneZ (Jun 4, 2002)

*Re: (TommyC83)*

Here's some real pics of me...... lol.


----------



## jcstomper (Feb 25, 2002)

*Re: (FrankiEBoneZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FrankiEBoneZ* »_Here's some real pics of me...... lol.
















frankies gangsta poses. we are all a bunch of mafioso mofo's. boy i love being italian


----------



## tim18t (Feb 1, 2003)

*Re: (FrankiEBoneZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FrankiEBoneZ* »_Here's some real pics of me...... lol.


















there goes the most dubbers have facial hair theory. youve got the anti sideburns going.


----------



## 2002GTI (Sep 18, 2001)

*Re: (inurb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *inurb* »_
I think I broke my scroll wheel on my mouse.








Yea I can see it right now, "I paid good money for my Powershot S1 IS and Ill be damned if I dont show off its picture quality"


----------



## Johnny Blaze (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: (jcstomper)*

Hey Frankie you live in Sayville?


----------



## AkVdub (Jan 4, 2002)

*Re: (Johnny Blaze)*

what a happy guy


----------



## 1.8L8vVeeDub (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: (AkVdub)*

_Modified by 1.8L8vVeeDub at 7:56 PM 10-21-2004_


----------



## Manu44 (Dec 5, 2003)

*Re: here is me!!! (polskigti4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *polskigti4* »_









These are "special female machined lips."
Or as we say it in ATL..

YOUR WHEELS HAVE BEEN NOOOOOOSHED!!!!!








*EDIT...P4G3 23 PWNED ROXORRRZZ*


----------



## 2002GTI (Sep 18, 2001)




----------



## 1.8L8vVeeDub (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: New picture post, (Spooled_AWP)*

thats me even though i just cut my hair


























_Modified by 1.8L8vVeeDub at 8:09 PM 10-21-2004_


----------



## mariomega (Jun 10, 2003)

Hi this is me. I lurk here all the time. I just got back from the big sand box


----------



## FrankiEBoneZ (Jun 4, 2002)

*Re: (Johnny Blaze)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Johnny Blaze* »_Hey Frankie you live in Sayville?

yep..... Sayville.

And yes, I dont like the side burns. I shave alot of my hair off.... my balls, I trim my armpits, I used to do my chest and stomach, but I just dont anymore... that was more annoying than anything.


----------



## jazzpur (Dec 27, 2001)

*Re: here is me!!! (Manu44)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Manu44* »_
These are "special female machined lips."
Or as we say it in ATL..

YOUR WHEELS HAVE BEEN NOOOOOOSHED!!!!!








*EDIT...P4G3 23 PWNED ROXORRRZZ*


hahahaha


----------



## FrankiEBoneZ (Jun 4, 2002)

*Re: (AkVdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AkVdub* »_what a happy guy









Seriously...


----------



## ruba_dubdub (Dec 26, 2002)

*Re: (mariomega)*

Hey glad you made it home alright mariomega! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif And I'm sure you don't get enough of this, so from one servicemember to another...*THANKS!!!! *










































I'll be going again in January so it'll be my turn to enjoy sandland. YAY!!!!!!







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Spiro SU (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: (syktek)*

That's me on the right.


----------



## Gil428 (Feb 5, 2003)

*Re: (Euro Lupo)*




















_Modified by Gil428 at 12:03 AM 10-22-2004_


----------



## MRP2001GTi (Oct 6, 2000)

*Re: (mariomega)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mariomega* »_Hi this is me. I lurk here all the time. I just got back from the big sand box

















Welcome home, and THANK YOU!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## machx0r (Feb 25, 2001)

*Re: (MRP2001GTi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MRP2001GTi* »_Welcome home, and THANK YOU!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Johnny Blaze (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: (machx0r)*

Ive got a friend in fallujah.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif welcome home!


----------



## MrSkills68 (Sep 25, 2003)

*Re: (Johnny Blaze)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Johnny Blaze* »_Ive got a friend in fallujah.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif welcome home!

same here.... but some how he gets on AIM everyday and keeps me updated































































































































































































































have one on me bro and thanx dont even begin to explain it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## johnny5gti (Nov 17, 2002)

*Re: (machx0r)*


_Quote, originally posted by *machx0r* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
cant be said enough, "thank you"


----------



## Landspeed_Gl (Apr 16, 2002)

Me and the Girl










_Modified by Landspeed_Gl at 1:26 AM 10-22-2004_


----------



## MRP2001GTi (Oct 6, 2000)

*Re: (Landspeed_Gl)*

NEWS FLASH!!!! WINDOWS COMES WITH A PROGRAM CALLED PHOTOED.EXE, YOU CAN USE IT TO REDUCE THE SIZE OF YOUR GARGANTUAN PHOTOS. SO DO A SEARCH ON YOUR HARD DRIVE FOR PHOTOED.EXE AND LEARN TO USE IT.....END OF NEWS FLASH.....


----------



## 2002GTI (Sep 18, 2001)

*Re: (MRP2001GTi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MRP2001GTi* »_NEWS FLASH!!!! WINDOWS COMES WITH A PROGRAM CALLED PHOTOED.EXE, YOU CAN USE IT TO REDUCE THE SIZE OF YOUR GARGANTUAN PHOTOS. SO DO A SEARCH ON YOUR HARD DRIVE FOR PHOTOED.EXE AND LEARN TO USE IT.....END OF NEWS FLASH.....

no kidding huh?!


----------



## polskigti4 (Aug 3, 2003)

*Re: here is me!!! (Manu44)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Manu44* »_
These are "special female machined lips."
Or as we say it in ATL..

YOUR WHEELS HAVE BEEN NOOOOOOSHED!!!!!








*EDIT...P4G3 23 PWNED ROXORRRZZ*

actually, i made those rims that way after long nite drinking.... oops


----------



## 4ceFed4 (Apr 3, 2002)

*Re: here is me!!! (polskigti4)*

Cool post. Nice to see something like this snowball.
Me:








Me & my girl:








The ride:











_Modified by 4ceFed4 at 11:22 PM 11-9-2004_


----------



## mariomega (Jun 10, 2003)

Wow thanks guys! 
I'm still used to people wanting to kill me









Here is a pic before things got hairy overthere. 
Note the happy children heheh


----------



## syktek (Nov 23, 2002)

*Re: (MRP2001GTi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MRP2001GTi* »_NEWS FLASH!!!! WINDOWS COMES WITH A PROGRAM CALLED PHOTOED.EXE, YOU CAN USE IT TO REDUCE THE SIZE OF YOUR GARGANTUAN PHOTOS. SO DO A SEARCH ON YOUR HARD DRIVE FOR PHOTOED.EXE AND LEARN TO USE IT.....END OF NEWS FLASH.....

it's a good thing i don't use an OS that has .exe files








and definately thanks to all the armed forces guys on the tex http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## FrankiEBoneZ (Jun 4, 2002)

*Re: (MRP2001GTi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MRP2001GTi* »_NEWS FLASH!!!! WINDOWS COMES WITH A PROGRAM CALLED PHOTOED.EXE, YOU CAN USE IT TO REDUCE THE SIZE OF YOUR GARGANTUAN PHOTOS. SO DO A SEARCH ON YOUR HARD DRIVE FOR PHOTOED.EXE AND LEARN TO USE IT.....END OF NEWS FLASH.....

you can doit with paint brush as well....
Go to start, programs, accessories, paint. Up on the top Click file, then open your picture. After the picture is opened, click on image on top, then click stretch/skew. In the stretch boxes (both should read 100) make them each 50, or 75... anything lower than 100. I personally use 50. Using 50 will make the pic 1/2 the size, and the file itself will shrink to about an 1/8 its size. 
Good stuff.


----------



## chris86vw (Feb 23, 2000)

*Re: (FrankiEBoneZ)*

ms paint is also great for making dynos with extended power band crank dynos over the actual wheel ones


----------



## gelatin (Apr 26, 2003)

*Re: (syktek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *syktek* »_it's a good thing i don't use an OS that has .exe files 
 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
...


----------



## Johnny Blaze (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: (MRP2001GTi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MRP2001GTi* »_NEWS FLASH!!!! WINDOWS COMES WITH A PROGRAM CALLED PHOTOED.EXE, YOU CAN USE IT TO REDUCE THE SIZE OF YOUR GARGANTUAN PHOTOS. SO DO A SEARCH ON YOUR HARD DRIVE FOR PHOTOED.EXE AND LEARN TO USE IT.....END OF NEWS FLASH.....

I dont run windows







lazy I guess..








Chris


_Modified by Johnny Blaze at 10:12 AM 10-22-2004_


----------



## OneQuickDub_Part2 (Oct 20, 2004)

*Re: (Johnny Blaze)*

what's Windows?


----------



## R32Girly (Feb 7, 2003)

*Re: (OneQuickDub_Part2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OneQuickDub_Part2* »_what's Windows?









Hey where's that song??


----------



## OneQuickDub_Part2 (Oct 20, 2004)

*Re: (1.8T Girly)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8T Girly* »_
Hey where's that song??









lol I'll post a small sample. I have two beats worked out, you guys decide which one you like better http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## gelatin (Apr 26, 2003)

*Re: (OneQuickDub_Part2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OneQuickDub_Part2* »_what's Windows?









...windoze...


----------



## R32Girly (Feb 7, 2003)

*Re: (OneQuickDub_Part2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OneQuickDub_Part2* »_
lol I'll post a small sample. I have two beats worked out, you guys decide which one you like better http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

Where are you posting them up on? Post a link here...
I got your message on AIM BTW.


----------



## syktek (Nov 23, 2002)

*Re: (1.8T Girly)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8T Girly* »_Where are you posting them up on? Post a link here...
I got your message on AIM BTW.









did you get mine too?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2004)

this sites turning into







for you kristie...


----------



## R32Girly (Feb 7, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_this sites turning into







for you kristie...

haha don't think so. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## syktek (Nov 23, 2002)

*Re: (1.8T Girly)*

just as i thought!!!


----------



## syktek (Nov 23, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

that's gotta feel nice


----------



## ZeRo_C0oL (Aug 27, 2002)

..bad older picture. always have different facial hair and hair style. will post a picture of me and my girl later on.


----------



## chris86vw (Feb 23, 2000)

*Re: (ZeRo_C0oL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ZeRo_C0oL* »_









Just one of your girl will be fine







... j/k


----------



## ZeRo_C0oL (Aug 27, 2002)

*Re: (chris86vw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chris86vw* »_
Just one of your girl will be fine







... j/k

I've got one of her bent over the hood of my car. Will that do?


----------



## syktek (Nov 23, 2002)

*Re: (ZeRo_C0oL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ZeRo_C0oL* »_I've got one of her bent over the hood of my car. Will that do?










like you have to ask lol


----------



## chris86vw (Feb 23, 2000)

*Re: (syktek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *syktek* »_
like you have to ask lol

HAHAHA


----------



## 4cefed (Sep 1, 2002)

*Re: (chris86vw)*

Better one of me not so greeeeezy








newer pics of the ride
















and since i didnt see fred's (16vracer) badass golf


----------



## syktek (Nov 23, 2002)

*Re: (4cefed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *4cefed* »_









that's interesting...


----------



## ZeRo_C0oL (Aug 27, 2002)

The picture of her over my hood is going to have to wait.. She pinched the crap out of me when she saw what I was posting.
















you can see steve and tizzle in this one.. it's me, tizzle, steve, and shane (smsalp20th)








same group of people.. little photoshoot








ooh, what a drive! can't wait to do that again steve!








tizzle, shane, and me


_Modified by ZeRo_C0oL at 12:27 PM 10-22-2004_


----------



## chris86vw (Feb 23, 2000)

*Re: (ZeRo_C0oL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ZeRo_C0oL* »_The picture of her over my hood is going to have to wait.. She pinched the crap out of me when she saw what I was posting.










Hehehe.. just tell her my GF and mikes wife knows about the pics we posted see if that helps
oh but she's probably reading this... Zero cools girlfriend let him post the picture of you


----------



## vladyGTI (May 29, 2002)

*Re: (ZeRo_C0oL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ZeRo_C0oL* »_The picture of her over my hood is going to have to wait.. She pinched the crap out of me when she saw what I was posting.
















you can see steve and tizzle in this one.. it's me, tizzle, steve, and shane (smsalp20th)








same group of people.. little photoshoot








ooh, what a drive! can't wait to do that again steve!








tizzle, shane, and me

_Modified by ZeRo_C0oL at 12:27 PM 10-22-2004_
How come none of us socal guys ever do this?


----------



## 1.8tizzle (May 22, 2003)

*Re: (vladyGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vladyGTI* »_How come none of us socal guys ever do this?









just roll out to VA.


----------



## vladyGTI (May 29, 2002)

*Re: (1.8tizzle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8tizzle* »_
just roll out to VA.








I'd love to meet you guys. Maybe in feb when I graduate I can take a little road trip.


_Modified by vladyGTI at 8:07 PM 10-22-2004_


----------



## OneQuickDub_Part2 (Oct 20, 2004)

*Re: (vladyGTI)*

LOL ok so here are two beats that I've worked out for the song to be entitled "Ode To A Hitman...The Don R Story Part 1"
This is just a small sample from the beginning of each of the two beats otherwise it'd be like 28mb.
These were made with my keyboard, guitar, Reason, Sound Forge and Logic Audio. Every part of these beats are me playing...I didn't just throw in some sound clips







Let me know which one you like better:
Halloween (Michael Meyers style) Beat with Smokey From Friday, Joe Pesci and Robert Dinero
Halloween Style Beat
Godfather Style baby:
Godfather Beat
They're not nearly complete as I'm going to add some funny a$$ voiceovers. In the second beat picture Don R's picture in your head when Joe Pesci says the "I try to **** anything"








Anyways...I'm havin' fun with it.


_Modified by OneQuickDub_Part2 at 10:47 AM 10-22-2004_


----------



## Kilmer (Sep 5, 2001)

*Re: (OneQuickDub_Part2)*

no wonder you almost lost your job...Just joking....








I like the godfather one better...even though both are actually pretty neat


----------



## Binary Star (Mar 27, 2001)

*Re: (OneQuickDub_Part2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OneQuickDub_Part2* »_
Halloween (Michael Meyers style) Beat with Smokey From Friday, Joe Pesci and Robert Dinero
Halloween Style Beat


classic beat... cant beat it.. 


_Quote, originally posted by *OneQuickDub_Part2* »_
Godfather Style baby:
Godfather Beat
They're not nearly complete as I'm going to add some funny a$$ voiceovers. In the second beat picture Don R's picture in your head when Joe Pesci says the "I try to **** anything"








Anyways...I'm havin' fun with it.


hhahahahahahahaha....


----------



## MRP2001GTi (Oct 6, 2000)

*Re: (ZeRo_C0oL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ZeRo_C0oL* »_
I've got one of her bent over the hood of my car. Will that do?









Aftermath.........


----------



## 16vracer (Jul 12, 1999)

*Re: (4cefed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *4cefed* »_
and since i didnt see fred's (16vracer) badass golf









Thanks Blake http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Wont be that way for long. I'm going with a satin black, ie flatblack with a toned-down clearcoat. Waiting on my new bumper


----------



## MrSkills68 (Sep 25, 2003)

*Re: (OneQuickDub_Part2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OneQuickDub_Part2* »_
Godfather Style baby:
Godfather Beat


LMAO.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
this one gets my vote
sonomab!tch


----------



## OneQuickDub_Part2 (Oct 20, 2004)

*Re: (MrSkills68)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MrSkills68* »_
LMAO.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
this one gets my vote
sonomab!tch








wait until I start throwing in the Don R lines. Monday it'll be done hopefully. Don R...you have a Mic of any sort where you could record some voice overs for me and email them to me???








Back on topic...16vRacer your car is HOT HOT HOT


----------



## R32Girly (Feb 7, 2003)

*Re: (OneQuickDub_Part2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OneQuickDub_Part2* »_
Halloween Style Beat
Godfather Style baby:
Godfather Beat
They're not nearly complete as I'm going to add some funny a$$ voiceovers. In the second beat picture Don R's picture in your head when Joe Pesci says the "I try to **** anything"








Anyways...I'm havin' fun with it.

_Modified by OneQuickDub_Part2 at 10:47 AM 10-22-2004_









too funny. I like them both. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Don R (Oct 4, 2002)

*Re: (OneQuickDub_Part2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OneQuickDub_Part2* »_Don R...you have a Mic of any sort where you could record some voice overs for me and email them to me???









An applause man that's great http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif ...can't wait to see the rest of it







I will try my best to email you some clips.


_Modified by Don R at 11:04 AM 10-22-2004_


----------



## 16vracer (Jul 12, 1999)

*Re: (Don R)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Don R* »_An applause man that's great http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif ...can't wait to see the rest of it








 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## xtopher (Jun 13, 2002)

The funniest pictures I have of myself...when I had hair.
(circa 2/2003)


----------



## 16vracer (Jul 12, 1999)

*Re: (OneQuickDub_Part2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OneQuickDub_Part2* »_
Back on topic...16vRacer your car is HOT HOT HOT























Thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif It doesn't look that great when you are up on it, looks better from a ways back


----------



## OneQuickDub_Part2 (Oct 20, 2004)

*Re: (16vracer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16vracer* »_
Thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif It doesn't look that great when you are up on it, looks better from a ways back

I don't know man...that pic isn't that far away and it looks sickening to me. But my car is pretty beat looks wise so what do I know







Still think it's sick.


----------



## Don R (Oct 4, 2002)

*Re: (OneQuickDub_Part2)*

Email sent


----------



## ::..BoraXTC..:: (Oct 16, 2003)

*Re: (OneQuickDub_Part2)*









oops nm


_Modified by ::..BoraXTC..:: at 1:54 PM 10-22-2004_


----------



## chris86vw (Feb 23, 2000)

*Re: :..BoraXTC..:*


_Quote, originally posted by *::..BoraXTC..::* »_ 
most mk4 looking mk3 gti ive ever seen !

Because it is a MK4


----------



## ::..BoraXTC..:: (Oct 16, 2003)

*Re: (chris86vw)*

yeah i got it mixed with the pics above it.


----------



## 16vracer (Jul 12, 1999)

*Re: (chris86vw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chris86vw* »_most mk4 looking mk3 gti ive ever seen !

Because it is a MK4 








lol


----------



## chim-chim1.8t (Jul 8, 2003)

*Re: (16vracer)*

fred, when did you do the yellow thing?


----------



## 16vracer (Jul 12, 1999)

*Re: (chim-chim1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chim-chim1.8t* »_fred, when did you do the yellow thing?

Chim- It's actually orange Fiat tractor paint








I think it was in August sometime, got a little bored


----------



## The Mailman (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: (16vracer)*

Back to the sound clips....I'm likin' the second better...more classic Italian...definetely mob-style. BTW, you have too much time on your hands!!!


----------



## vtecwrecker (Mar 6, 2003)

*Re: (vtecwrecker)*

Dude you need to put your close back on


----------



## Skara (Apr 2, 2002)

*Re: (vtecwrecker)*

Okie ill be brave...
me....


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 13, 2002)

*Re: (Skara)*

ahaha i saw it and then it was gone, i thought vortex was messing up for a second. You look great dont be shy! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## johnny5gti (Nov 17, 2002)

*Re: (inurb)*

me and my nephew


----------



## joness0154 (Feb 20, 2003)

*Re: (Skara)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Skara* »_Okie ill be brave...
me....









Hey I know you....


----------



## turbo 20v (Dec 13, 2003)

*Re: New picture post, (kneedraggin)*










ding ding ding ding .. we have a winner .. 
these babes are hot as fu#k .. you sir are a lucky man 
hottes babes in this thread . (no dis to u others ) .. 
dammmmmm http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## nebulight (May 17, 2002)

*Re: (Skara)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Skara* »_Okie ill be brave...
me....









LOL, I remember when we talked a while back, you sent me link to pics of your car, and in there was pics of you. I have one of you somewhere PISS ass drunk.


----------



## syktek (Nov 23, 2002)

*Re: (Skara)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Skara* »_Okie ill be brave...
me....










oooh i've talked to yo on myspace...lol


----------



## Skara (Apr 2, 2002)

*Re: (joness0154)*

Joshhhhhhhhhh when are you comming back to chi town?!
oh and are said piss drunks pics from waterfest by chance?








and yes myspace it is!


----------



## tim18t (Feb 1, 2003)

*Re: (Skara)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Skara* »_Okie ill be brave...
me....










let me break the ice....................."i'd hit it"


----------



## jcstomper (Feb 25, 2002)

*Re: (tim18t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tim18t* »_

let me break the ice....................."i'd hit it"








ha, i wanted to say that but didnt want to be "that guy" plus you can tell she dont wear make up, which is soooo much hotter http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TommyC83 (Mar 24, 2000)

*Re: (jcstomper)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jcstomper* »_ha, i wanted to say that but didnt want to be "that guy" plus you can tell she dont wear make up, which is soooo much hotter http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Yeah but the difference is tims aloud to say that because me and his girl went at once or twice. And if she doesnt wear makeup howcome it still takes her an hour and a half to get ready in the morning


----------



## tim18t (Feb 1, 2003)

*Re: (TommyC83)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TommyC83* »_Yeah but the difference is tims aloud to say that because me and his girl went at once or twice. And if she doesnt wear makeup howcome it still takes her an hour and a half to get ready in the morning










HOLLAAHR! ( holler mass style)


----------



## TommyC83 (Mar 24, 2000)

*Re: (tim18t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tim18t* »_

HOLLAAHR! ( holler mass style)

Very good... Feel free to stop by the house today we'll be there from like noon to 5 or so


----------



## jcstomper (Feb 25, 2002)

*Re: (TommyC83)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TommyC83* »_
Yeah but the difference is tims aloud to say that because me and his girl went at once or twice. And if she doesnt wear makeup howcome it still takes her an hour and a half to get ready in the morning








probably the picking out clothes and straighening hair thing. but in the pic it only looks like she has eye liner on, which i dont cout as make up lol


----------



## tim18t (Feb 1, 2003)

*Re: (TommyC83)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TommyC83* »_Very good... Feel free to stop by the house today we'll be there from like noon to 5 or so

yeaaaaaayah


----------



## MRP2001GTi (Oct 6, 2000)

*Re: (Skara)*

Hey Skara hows it going? Fill that baby seat yet? Your old bilstiens are still working great.


----------



## vdub4lfe (Nov 12, 2003)

Lets try to make this thread go to 1000 posts. Theres gotta be 150 people who havent post yet. COME ONE PPL SHOW URSELF!


----------



## syktek (Nov 23, 2002)

*Re: (vdub4lfe)*

i think the mods in here need to post a pic too


----------



## Draig (Jan 6, 2004)

*Re:*

Not been in the 1.8T Forum for a while, so I was a bit surprised to find a thread as amusing as this one. 
Here's my contributions.......
Sensible Photo - Wife and I on vacation last month:









Not so Sensible Photo - One of me p*ss ass drunk and foolin with the camera last year. Wife was driving at the time and really *wasn't* amused by me:










Can't wait to see the comments on this one!

And not forgetting, one of me motor....


----------



## Spiro SU (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: Re: (Draig)*

Holy crap, you look like a thin version of my buddy.


----------



## Buttero J-Lo (Mar 5, 2003)

*Re: Re: (Euro Lupo)*

me+50lbs a few years ago


----------



## nebulight (May 17, 2002)

*Re: Re: (Buttero J-Lo)*

OH DEAR GOD!


----------



## Buttero J-Lo (Mar 5, 2003)

*Re: Re: (nebulight)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nebulight* »_OH DEAR GOD!
It was halloween


----------



## nebulight (May 17, 2002)

*Re: Re: (Buttero J-Lo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Buttero J-Lo* »_It was halloween









I don't know about that man, you look a little too into it.


----------



## BOY-RCR (Sep 7, 2003)

*Re: Re: (Buttero J-Lo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Buttero J-Lo* »_It was halloween









Uh huh....halloween.....right....


----------



## Skara (Apr 2, 2002)

*Re: (MRP2001GTi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MRP2001GTi* »_Hey Skara hows it going? Fill that baby seat yet? Your old bilstiens are still working great.










aloha!
the baby seat will be filled April 8th 2005 but my belly is growing rapidly. i swear i wake up and it's larger every morning. i got my first baby kick this past Monday too


----------



## Draig (Jan 6, 2004)

*Re: Re: (Euro Lupo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Euro Lupo* »_Holy crap, you look like a thin version of my buddy. 

















*S C A R Y !!!!!!!!!*


----------



## OneQuickDub_Part2 (Oct 20, 2004)

Don R - A Mafia story is done...part 1.







I had fun making it. Don R's voice sounds NOTHING like I thought Don R would sound














I was crackin' up when I heard it.
 Click here for the Don R Mafia Story Song lol 
p.s. file i 21mb. If anyone has an .mp3 compression utility feel free to compress it and email it to me and I'll rehost it







.


----------



## nebulight (May 17, 2002)

*Re: (OneQuickDub_Part2)*

someone has way too much time on their hands!


----------



## OneQuickDub_Part2 (Oct 20, 2004)

*Re: (nebulight)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nebulight* »_someone has way too much time on their hands!

I have all sorts of different hobbies. This is one of them. TWas fun nonetheless. Trust me I didn't put all that much time into this. I can play the piano like I breathe so that sh!t was easy and laying down the beats and drawing them out along different tracks is just something that flies by if you enjoy it. I didn't mess with any of the audio recordings Don sent me. Just kinda tweaked a few to make them sound in stereo since they were recording in mono.


_Modified by OneQuickDub_Part2 at 12:56 PM 10-25-2004_


----------



## Don R (Oct 4, 2002)

*Re: (OneQuickDub_Part2)*











































That was awsome man I'm still laughing


----------



## OneQuickDub_Part2 (Oct 20, 2004)

*Re: (Don R)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Don R* »_










































That was awsome man I'm still laughing
















HAHA good! That was the intent.


----------



## nebulight (May 17, 2002)

*Re: (OneQuickDub_Part2)*

I wish I had skills like that with music.


----------



## OneQuickDub_Part2 (Oct 20, 2004)

*Re: (nebulight)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nebulight* »_I wish I had skills like that with music. 

thanks and I wish I had skills with video editing. We need to put our skills together and make some $.


----------



## Don R (Oct 4, 2002)

Yeah.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## eh (Mar 4, 2003)

I mostly lurk, but some of the Torontonians know me.
Me (a little drunk and a little stupid):








Actually a pic of my ex-girlfriend (sort of) but I'm in the background:








I hate it when people take my picture:










_Modified by eh at 4:12 PM 10-25-2004_


----------



## Blue.Jester.02Gti (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: (OneQuickDub_Part2)*

lol that was great! and Don R you do such a great impression of Cartman @ the end














very well done though! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








page 26 is all mine


----------



## syktek (Nov 23, 2002)

*Re: (Blue.Jester.02Gti)*

don do you sound 'tony soprano' on the phone? lol


----------



## WhiteG60 (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: (syktek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *syktek* »_don do you sound 'tony soprano' on the phone? lol

FUGGEDABOUDIT!


----------



## OneQuickDub_Part2 (Oct 20, 2004)

*Re: (Blue.Jester.02Gti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Blue.Jester.02Gti* »_lol that was great! and Don R you do such a great impression of Cartman @ the end














very well done though! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








page 26 is all mine


----------



## nebulight (May 17, 2002)

*Re: (OneQuickDub_Part2)*

All this Italian talk is making me hungry:
















And I'm italian, so I can make fun of myself too.


_Modified by nebulight at 4:47 PM 10-25-2004_


----------



## vladyGTI (May 29, 2002)

*Re: (nebulight)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nebulight* »_All this Italian talk is making me hungry:


----------



## WhiteG60 (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: (nebulight)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nebulight* »_All this Italian talk is making me hungry:
And I'm italian, so I can make fun of myself too.

_Modified by nebulight at 4:47 PM 10-25-2004_

You're sure you don't want seven fishes?


----------



## Jetta_DVR_1.8T (Jul 7, 2003)

*Re: New picture post, (redlands_gti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *redlands_gti* »_in all my glory










DAMN!!!










_Modified by Jetta_DVR_1.8T at 5:46 PM 10-25-2004_


----------



## ::..BoraXTC..:: (Oct 16, 2003)

*Re: New picture post, (Jetta_DVR_1.8T)*

omg it was on page 2


----------



## steggie (Aug 12, 2004)

*Re: (syktek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *syktek* »_don do you sound 'tony soprano' on the phone? lol

hardly


----------



## fonzi337 (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: (OneQuickDub_Part2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OneQuickDub_Part2* »_Don R - A Mafia story is done...part 1.







I had fun making it. Don R's voice sounds NOTHING like I thought Don R would sound














I was crackin' up when I heard it.
 Click here for the Don R Mafia Story Song lol 
p.s. file i 21mb. If anyone has an .mp3 compression utility feel free to compress it and email it to me and I'll rehost it







.

OMG. HILARIOUS! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## w3b (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: New picture post, (Jetta_DVR_1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jetta_DVR_1.8T* »_

DAMN!!!









_Modified by Jetta_DVR_1.8T at 5:46 PM 10-25-2004_


----------



## nebulight (May 17, 2002)

*Re: New picture post, (w3b)*

Okay guys, how about Halloween Costumes. LOL, here is mine, with a ****ty 2am pose:


----------



## turbotuner20V (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: New picture post, (nebulight)*

find a red 'fro and your money baby.... great flick


----------



## jazzpur (Dec 27, 2001)

*Re: New picture post, (nebulight)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nebulight* »_Okay guys, how about Halloween Costumes. LOL, here is mine, with a ****ty 2am pose:









dude where the hell did you get that shirt?


----------



## extremsplvr6 (Mar 26, 2003)

*Re: New picture post, ([email protected])*

Just me


----------



## WhiteG60 (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: New picture post, (nebulight)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nebulight* »_Okay guys, how about Halloween Costumes. LOL, here is mine, with a ****ty 2am pose:









HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!11
GIMME YOUR TOTS!
Goto goodwill and buy some old glasses though.


_Modified by WhiteG60 at 8:55 AM 10-28-2004_


----------



## MRP2001GTi (Oct 6, 2000)

*Re: New picture post, (Jetta_DVR_1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jetta_DVR_1.8T* »_

DAMN!!!


















Ah so every morning when I check on this thread I see this pic and hitting it from behind instantly enters my mind. Im glad its not just me and I am ok.


----------



## RuffDice (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: New picture post, (MRP2001GTi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MRP2001GTi* »_
Ah so every morning when I check on this thread I see this pic and hitting it from behind instantly enters my mind. Im glad its not just me and I am ok.









lmao


----------



## fshowcarz (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: New picture post, (MRP2001GTi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MRP2001GTi* »_
Ah so every morning when I check on this thread I see this pic and hitting it from behind instantly enters my mind. Im glad its not just me and I am ok.








 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MRP2001GTi (Oct 6, 2000)

*Re: New picture post, (jazzpur)*

http://www.flippinsweettees.com/


----------



## RuffDice (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: New picture post, (MRP2001GTi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MRP2001GTi* »_http://www.flippinsweettees.com/

LOL this guy is too much
my new favorite vortex member


----------



## steggie (Aug 12, 2004)

*Re: (Blue.Jester.02Gti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Blue.Jester.02Gti* »_lol that was great!

i almost puked up my lunch i was laughing so damn hard








why it took me a week to finally listen to this will remain a mystery


----------



## nebulight (May 17, 2002)

*Re: New picture post, (MRP2001GTi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MRP2001GTi* »_http://www.flippinsweettees.com/

YIKES! I paid 15 bucks for the snow boots at walmart! Way over priced. Paid the same for the shirt though at Hot Topic


----------



## OneQuickDub_Part2 (Oct 20, 2004)

*Re: (steggie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *steggie* »_
i almost puked up my lunch i was laughing so damn hard








why it took me a week to finally listen to this will remain a mystery








thanks!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 13, 2002)

*Re: (OneQuickDub_Part2)*

I was looking up sicilians in urban dictionary and I got this definition








http://sicilian.urbanup.com/876252








It's funny cause some of my Italian friends agree with it. I though Don would get a kick out of it.


----------



## Johnny Blaze (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: (inurb)*

haha this dictionary is great..
http://www.urbandictionary.com...r&r=f


----------



## RuffDice (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: (Johnny Blaze)*

the urban dictionary is the greatest website in the world.
you can look ANYTHING up.


----------



## nebulight (May 17, 2002)

*Re: (RuffDice)*

















I'm a little obsessed.


----------



## roly (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (nebulight)*

just a tad!


----------



## Binary Star (Mar 27, 2001)

*Re: (roly)*









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







i gotta get that 


_Modified by JettaDude101 at 9:22 AM 10-29-2004_


----------



## ::..BoraXTC..:: (Oct 16, 2003)

*Re: (JettaDude101)*

awesome 


_Modified by ::..BoraXTC..:: at 11:07 PM 10-28-2004_


----------



## RuffDice (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: :..BoraXTC..:*

Definition for GTI:
http://www.urbandictionary.com...pos=4







(yes i tried 1.8t)


----------



## The Prime Ministah (Nov 7, 2002)

*Re: (RuffDice)*

Here is me










_Modified by drewdiesel at 10:37 PM 10-28-2004_


----------



## The Prime Ministah (Nov 7, 2002)

*Re: (drewdiesel)*

this a portrat of me.








not really i just snaped this a wekend ago and felt like posting it


----------



## chris86vw (Feb 23, 2000)

*Re: (RuffDice)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RuffDice* »_Definition for GTI:
http://www.urbandictionary.com...pos=4







(yes i tried 1.8t)

Some errors in there (yes I kjnow its not a real dictionary).
but the GTI is not just a 2 door.
the R32 is not a gti
the the guy put beatle instead of be*e*tle and Volkswagen instead of volkswag*e*n.. not that i always spell the correctly but if I was gonna take the time to make an entry I"d make sure it was right.. epseciallyif I Was gonna make fun of it.
And they refered to it as a late nazi germany.. the GTI has been around for almost 30 years now... not quit a late model.


----------



## '02 Turbo S (Jan 23, 2003)

*Re: New picture post, (1.8t_Steve)*

Me, the old lady, and our little bumble bee.










_Modified by '02 Turbo S at 9:39 AM 10-29-2004_


----------



## syktek (Nov 23, 2002)

*Re: New picture post, ('02 Turbo S)*

me at work today for our halloween party








heh...










_Modified by syktek at 10:00 AM 10-29-2004_


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: New picture post, (syktek)*

LMFAO!!!!
No way is that you!


----------



## Frank aka Rick (Aug 27, 2002)

*Re: New picture post, (syktek)*

why do you have 2 masks for work?


----------



## 16vracer (Jul 12, 1999)

*Re: New picture post, (Frank aka Rick)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Frank aka Rick* »_why do you have 2 masks for work?


----------



## syktek (Nov 23, 2002)

*Re: New picture post, (Frank aka Rick)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Frank aka Rick* »_why do you have 2 masks for work?


----------



## MRP2001GTi (Oct 6, 2000)

*Re: (RuffDice)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RuffDice* »_Definition for GTI:
http://www.urbandictionary.com...pos=4







(yes i tried 1.8t)

I think some muthas come up in here half steppin way to often
http://www.urbandictionary.com...os=15


----------



## vladyGTI (May 29, 2002)

*Re: (MRP2001GTi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MRP2001GTi* »_
I think some muthas come up in here half steppin way to often
http://www.urbandictionary.com...os=15
$hit.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: New picture post, (Frank aka Rick)*

seriously...........


----------



## The Prime Ministah (Nov 7, 2002)

*Re: New picture post, ([email protected])*

i think this thread lost its Umph


----------



## R32Girly (Feb 7, 2003)

*Re: New picture post, (drewdiesel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *drewdiesel* »_i think this thread lost its Umph

Same here no one has posted pics


----------



## 1.8t_Steve (Jun 7, 2004)

*Re: New picture post, (1.8T Girly)*

yeah its lame...
i was going to post pics of my red head.
but eh, the thread is officially the longest 1.8t forum thread ever... and its almost to long.


----------



## MRP2001GTi (Oct 6, 2000)

*Re: New picture post, (1.8t_Steve)*

OK more pics, this is my son sitting on my GTi.


----------



## The Prime Ministah (Nov 7, 2002)

*Re: (drewdiesel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tha Maddest Pimp Alive* »_Here is me













_Modified by drewdiesel at 4:33 PM 10-29-2004_


----------



## MRP2001GTi (Oct 6, 2000)

*Re: New picture post, (MRP2001GTi)*

I found a few more....
Wife trying to give a sexy look through the stair rails








One of my daughters acting goofy








Me my wife and a friend at Disneyland










_Modified by MRP2001GTi at 4:37 PM 10-29-2004_


----------



## tsuter (Dec 25, 2003)

*Re: New picture post,*

And my real kid the "biker chick".......we start em young in WI!!! You guys will have to wait a few years to date. 
And a bud with a "bud".


----------



## CAPiTA (May 28, 2004)

*Re: (drewdiesel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *drewdiesel* »_Here is me









_Modified by drewdiesel at 10:37 PM 10-28-2004_

nice van


----------



## CAPiTA (May 28, 2004)

*Re: (CAPiTA)*









i drop it like its hott


----------



## spoolin (Jan 3, 2002)

*Re: (CAPiTA)*


----------



## Johnny Blaze (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: (spoolin)*

is that a "flame" tattoo on his right arm? too funny


----------



## redlands_gti (May 12, 2002)

*Re: New picture post, (MRP2001GTi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MRP2001GTi* »_
Ah so every morning when I check on this thread I see this pic and hitting it from behind instantly enters my mind. Im glad its not just me and I am ok.









sorry, but that wasnt appropriate.


----------



## cmackvr6 (Oct 7, 2003)

*Re: New picture post, (redlands_gti)*

couple more recent pics...
effin right they're hott.








i just thought this was artistic.
















-Chris


----------



## The Prime Ministah (Nov 7, 2002)

*Re: (CAPiTA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CAPiTA* »_
nice van


Why thank you.....
.....i think you have a crush on me cause you find all my posts and make a reply to them.....

and i have my watched topics blocked..... stalker


----------



## CAPiTA (May 28, 2004)

*Re: (drewdiesel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *drewdiesel* »_

Why thank you.....
.....i think you have a crush on me cause you find all my posts and make a reply to them.....

and i have my watched topics blocked..... stalker


the feeling is mutual...seeing how every post i make.. a little drewdiesel has to post up


----------



## .:Redman (Aug 7, 2004)

*Re: (CAPiTA)*

Lets keep this thread civil please.
Its gone this far. And everybody is getting along in this forum like never before.
Knock of the childish crap.
Here's another pic of me.....at Fontana Dam....Deals Gap....aka Tail of the Dragon.
I have hat head/morning hair.....

















_Edited for content...._


_Modified by .:Redman at 1:23 PM 11-1-2004_


----------



## .:Redman (Aug 7, 2004)

*Re: (CAPiTA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CAPiTA* »_








i drop it like its hott

And this post is just played out already. Not original.
This thread has been serious and playful, but not dumb and disrespectful.


----------



## hoTTub (Nov 5, 2000)

*Re: (.:Redman)*

get the thread back on topic or it will just get locked.


----------



## hugemikeyd (Aug 28, 2001)

*Re: (hoTTub)*

_Modified by hugemikeyd at 9:17 PM 1-4-2005_


----------



## Frank aka Rick (Aug 27, 2002)

*Re: (hugemikeyd)*

Thats the little brother from Pete and Pete. Man did he chub out


----------



## judoGTI (Mar 5, 2002)

*Re: New picture post, (cmackvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cmackvr6* »_
effin right they're hott.










Just the one on the left, the one in the middle looks like her uncle touched her and she's hiding it deep down... Just my opinion though.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 13, 2002)

*Re: New picture post, (judoGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *judoGTI* »_
...the one in the middle looks like her uncle touched her and she's hiding it deep down... 

Dude I laughed out loud on that one and my boss asked me what the hell was so funny.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
nice one!


----------



## shydro (Oct 28, 2004)

*Re: New picture post, (inurb)*


----------



## eh (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: (RuffDice)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RuffDice* »_Definition for GTI:
http://www.urbandictionary.com...pos=4







(yes i tried 1.8t)

From that page:
_"Wow that APR S3 20th AE GTi just killed that SRT-10 Viper!"_
HAHAHAHAHAHA. I wish my APR Stage III GTI could "kill" a Dodge Viper SRT-10.


----------



## spoolin (Jan 3, 2002)

*Re: (eh)*

*Spoolin and the Wife*








*Spoolins "tuff guy" shot*


----------



## White Jetta (Mar 17, 2002)

*Re: (spoolin)*

Here is me and the beast, Junior.........


----------



## whizbang18T (Nov 17, 2000)

me & the ride ... about to get spanked by boy-rcr ... lol


----------



## Spool'n Turbo (Feb 7, 2002)

*Re: (White Jetta)*









Fiancee and I








The Dogs








My new toy



_Modified by Spool'n Turbo at 3:45 AM 11-2-2004_


----------



## CAPiTA (May 28, 2004)

*Re: (.:Redman)*

Britney and i are off to the DEVO show.. we whip it good








this is a serious and playful post, not a dumb and disrespectful one... sorry for all the hearts i broke


_Modified by CAPiTA at 2:13 AM 11-2-2004_


----------



## BeachBumJettaBoy (Aug 14, 2004)

*Re: (CAPiTA)*

Dude


----------



## 4cefed (Sep 1, 2002)

*Re: (BeachBumJettaBoy)*

more recent ones, just got this the other day


----------



## nebulight (May 17, 2002)

*Re: (CAPiTA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CAPiTA* »_Britney and i are off to the DEVO show.. we whip it good








this is a serious and playful post, not a dumb and disrespectful one... sorry for all the hearts i broke

_Modified by CAPiTA at 2:13 AM 11-2-2004_

You can go ahead and have her....


----------



## BOY-RCR (Sep 7, 2003)

*Re: (nebulight)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nebulight* »_
You can go ahead and have her....

Funny ****......damn....almost made me spit up my Dr. Pepper on the keyboard man.


----------



## BOY-RCR (Sep 7, 2003)

*Re: (whizbang18T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *whizbang18T* »_








me & the ride ... about to get spanked by boy-rcr ... lol

Me after whizbang18t let me win.....getting out of the car.


----------



## CAPiTA (May 28, 2004)

*Re: (nebulight)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nebulight* »_
You can go ahead and have her....
























i just pshoped brit cuz i felt left out having no ho... but damn dude...








that ish is da cut yo!


----------



## swift1.8t (Jan 18, 2003)

*Re: (CAPiTA)*

Why not, heres a bad pic of me and fiancee:








Mine:








Hers:










_Modified by swift1.8t at 3:37 AM 11-2-2004_


----------



## nebulight (May 17, 2002)

*Re: (BOY-RCR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BOY-RCR* »_
Me after whizbang18t let me win.....getting out of the car.

















Why does it look like your FMIC was whited out?


----------



## AllofurVWRbelong2me (Jul 12, 2004)

*Re: (whizbang18T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *whizbang18T* »_








me & the ride ... about to get spanked by boy-rcr ... lol

That Supra is gunna eat you.


----------



## BeachBumJettaBoy (Aug 14, 2004)

*Re: (AllofurVWRbelong2me)*

After seeing some of his vedios im not so sure that supra will eat him. And what was up with the guy in the van in that one clip


----------



## BOY-RCR (Sep 7, 2003)

*Re: (BeachBumJettaBoy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BeachBumJettaBoy* »_After seeing some of his vedios im not so sure that supra will eat him. And what was up with the guy in the van in that one clip









Heh......what clip are you talking about. That supra runs 10.3 in the 1/4.


----------



## RuffDice (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: (BOY-RCR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BOY-RCR* »_
Me after whizbang18t let me win.....getting out of the car.

















I don't like many mk4's that I see(hardly any), but this one I like alot http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Blue.Jester.02Gti (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: (nebulight)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CAPiTA* »_Britney and i are off to the DEVO show.. we whip it good








this is a serious and playful post, not a dumb and disrespectful one... sorry for all the hearts i broke

Modified by CAPiTA at 2:13 AM 11-2-2004


_Quote, originally posted by *nebulight* »_You can go ahead and have her....

its all good with one of these


----------



## RuffDice (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: (nebulight)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nebulight* »_
Why does it look like your FMIC was whited out?

looks like mesh...
It would look cooler without it or maybe black mesh...


----------



## OneQuickDub_Part2 (Oct 20, 2004)

*Re: (RuffDice)*

bump because I found a picture of Rippinralf online and I refuse to let this thread die:










_Modified by OneQuickDub_Part2 at 10:39 AM 11-5-2004_


----------



## MrSkills68 (Sep 25, 2003)

*Re: (RuffDice)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RuffDice* »_
I don't like many mk4's that I see(hardly any), but this one I like alot http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

AND you dont like mine???? wtf


----------



## Kilmer (Sep 5, 2001)

*Re: (MrSkills68)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MrSkills68* »_
AND you dont like mine???? wtf
















the wheels make his car...
sorry


----------



## MrSkills68 (Sep 25, 2003)

*Re: (kilmer420)*

I KNOW RGR owns me








im going to hide in a corner now in the fetal position


----------



## Kilmer (Sep 5, 2001)

*Re: (MrSkills68)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MrSkills68* »_I KNOW RGR owns me








im going to hide in a corner now in the fetal position









hahaha


----------



## Don R (Oct 4, 2002)

*Re: (OneQuickDub_Part2)*


----------



## BOY-RCR (Sep 7, 2003)

*Re: (MrSkills68)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MrSkills68* »_I KNOW RGR owns me








im going to hide in a corner now in the fetal position










Hehe....i think this is what you meant to say....."im going to hide in a corner now in the fetal position *and cry like a little girl.*


----------



## RuffDice (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: (BOY-RCR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BOY-RCR* »_
*and cry like a little girl.*









awww


----------



## MrSkills68 (Sep 25, 2003)

*Re: (BOY-RCR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BOY-RCR* »_

Hehe....i think this is what you meant to say....."im going to hide in a corner now in the fetal position *and cry like a little girl.*









im gonna cry myself to sleep now








edit: (for the record me and ruffdice know eachother...were locals







, thats the reason for my initial post







)


----------



## BOY-RCR (Sep 7, 2003)

*Re: (MrSkills68)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MrSkills68* »_
im gonna cry myself to sleep now








edit: (for the record me and ruffdice know eachother...were locals







, thats the reason for my initial post







)


Hahahahaha.....all good man. Just a little jokey joke.


----------



## MrSkills68 (Sep 25, 2003)

*Re: (BOY-RCR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BOY-RCR* »_

Hahahahaha.....all good man. Just a little jokey joke.









i got it... thats why i started it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Spooled_AWP (May 29, 2004)

*Re: (OneQuickDub_Part2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OneQuickDub_Part2* »_bump because I found a picture of Rippinralf online and I refuse to let this thread die:









_Modified by OneQuickDub_Part2 at 10:39 AM 11-5-2004_

HAHAHAHAHAHAH


----------



## BeachBumJettaBoy (Aug 14, 2004)

*Re: (BOY-RCR)*

I was talking about the clip with the camero, he ate that thing. But im somewhat of a newbie, only been in the VW world for a year. Im learning though. But hey what do i know


----------



## rajvosa71000 (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: New picture post, (MRP2001GTi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MRP2001GTi* »_










Try stealing his dub


----------



## boostinvwgti (Mar 28, 2004)

*Re: (hugemikeyd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hugemikeyd* »_ can you name the famous Nickelodean star on the right?










I have no idea what his name is, but that guy played Pete's younger brother Pete on Pete & Pete. LOL... whatever happened to that guy?


----------



## EuroDub85 (Oct 6, 2004)

*Re: (boostinvwgti)*

I will bite, here is a picture of me and my buddies and then the other is my exgirlfriend her twin sister and myself.
















No, I will not give you her number!


----------



## steggie (Aug 12, 2004)

*Re: (EuroDub85)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EuroDub85* »_








No, I will not give you her number!









then i'll just take the twin's phone number


----------



## jetta4dr (Jan 19, 2004)

*Re: (steggie)*

Me 








Her








The ride








Page 29 OWN3D


----------



## NJ.A4.1.8t (Jul 12, 2004)

wow that was the gay... i wish i could have that couple minutes of my life back, keep it to cars and not personal life...... gay


----------



## .:Redman (Aug 7, 2004)

*Re: (NJ.A4.1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NJ.A4.1.8t* »_wow that was the gay... i wish i could have that couple minutes of my life back, keep it to cars and not personal life...... gay

You sir are clueless.
This post was started by one of the biggest players in the 1.8T community here.
This board is like a family. Some brothers get along really well others dont.
But its still a family.
Log off. And don't come back untill you understand what I just told you.


----------



## turbogeek (Sep 1, 2004)

NJ.A4.1.8t = own3d


----------



## .:Redman (Aug 7, 2004)

*Re: (turbogeek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbogeek* »_NJ.A4.1.8t = own3d

NJ.A4.1.8t =







to *.:*Redman


----------



## BeachBumJettaBoy (Aug 14, 2004)

*Re: (.:Redman)*


----------



## Kyle18t (Feb 20, 2004)

*Re: New picture post, (1.8t_Steve)*

















Just me
The lady 








Kyle


_Modified by Kyle18t at 12:00 AM 11-8-2004_


----------



## CovertDragon (Sep 29, 2004)

*Re: New picture post, (Kyle18t)*









and the ride


----------



## jetta4dr (Jan 19, 2004)

*Re: New picture post, (CovertDragon)*

Hows the supra


----------



## Junk T.I. (Sep 18, 2003)

*Re: New picture post, (CovertDragon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CovertDragon* »_










we have a celebrity on the board, ben affleck is a dubber


----------



## johnoneal (Aug 25, 2002)

*Re: New picture post, (Junk T.I.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Junk T.I.* »_we have a celebrity on the board, ben affleck is a dubber


----------



## CovertDragon (Sep 29, 2004)

*Re: New picture post, (Bora1.8IV)*

It's odd because whichever forum I post on, people say I look like him.


----------



## Junk T.I. (Sep 18, 2003)

*Re: New picture post, (CovertDragon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CovertDragon* »_It's odd because whichever forum I post on, people say I look like him.









its all good in da hood... nuthin but luv in here


----------



## .:Redman (Aug 7, 2004)

*Re: New picture post, (Junk T.I.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Junk T.I.* »_
we have a celebrity on the board, ben affleck is a dubber

Looks more like Bens brother Casey.


----------



## joness0154 (Feb 20, 2003)

Well I found a couple of pictures of Redman I had floating around somewhere: 



































_Modified by joness0154 at 1:06 AM 11-8-2004_


----------



## LeBlanc. (Jul 15, 2003)

*Re: (joness0154)*

LOOK, I've got hair!


----------



## .:Redman (Aug 7, 2004)

*Re: (joness0154)*

Nice one Josh......








That was before I had all of the surgery done.
Thanks to the wonders of modern medicine I now look like this.


----------



## SAVwKO (Mar 8, 2003)

*Re: (.:Redman)*

Here's me with two models at Hot Import Nights at Cleveland, Ohio this year. Right before, I got to autocross an Ion Redline, pretty quick lil cars, but not a fan of the styling really. So yeah, here I be...









Someone tell me why ImageStation won't show this picture...
Nevermind it works now, watch it will disappear in like 5 min.
_Modified by SAVwKO at 10:41 PM 11-8-2004_

_Modified by SAVwKO at 8:21 AM 11-9-2004_

_Modified by SAVwKO at 8:21 AM 11-9-2004_


_Modified by SAVwKO at 8:47 AM 11-9-2004_


----------



## 27psiBoom (Jun 13, 2003)

*Re: (SAVwKO)*

Fix the red X ASAP I need to take a look at the models


----------



## 27psiBoom (Jun 13, 2003)

*Re: (27psiBoom)*

can someone please tell me who this guy is???, he owned 2 pages of this thread already


----------



## chaugner (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: (kevsgti)*

thanks for getting this locked on page 29


----------



## CAPiTA (May 28, 2004)

*Re: (tim18t)*

in before this awesome thread gets locked down... you IDIOT


----------



## sxorpyon (Jul 6, 2004)

*Re: (CAPiTA)*

BAKA!


----------



## Hetzen (Dec 10, 2003)

can't a mod just delete it and keep the thread?


----------



## tim18t (Feb 1, 2003)

*Re: (Hetzen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hetzen* »_can't a mod just delete it and keep the thread?


handled


----------



## chaugner (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: (Hetzen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hetzen* »_can't a mod just delete it and keep the thread?

lets hope they do and not take the easy route and lock the thread


----------



## Mike0105 (Dec 31, 1999)

*Re: New picture post, (1.8t_Steve)*

Just a little reminder posting porn isn't cool. If you are trying to hotlink a pic make sure the website that you are trying to hotlink from allows hotlinking
Thanks
Mike


----------



## tim18t (Feb 1, 2003)

*Re: (N2N)*


_Quote, originally posted by *N2N* »_LOOK, I've got hair!









back to the platter at hand, you go boy!!


----------



## kevsgti (Nov 20, 2003)

*Re: New picture post, ([email protected])*

Sorry, my fault.


----------



## Hetzen (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: New picture post, (kevsgti)*


----------



## tim18t (Feb 1, 2003)

*Re: New picture post, (Hetzen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hetzen* »_










id hit it


----------



## rajvosa71000 (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: New picture post, (tim18t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tim18t* »_

id hit it


----------



## CabbyChick (Jan 4, 2002)

*Re: New picture post, (tim18t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tim18t* »_id hit it

10/9 ish days


----------



## SAVwKO (Mar 8, 2003)

*Re: New picture post, (CabbyChick)*

Picture above is workin


----------



## gelatin (Apr 26, 2003)

*Re: (27psiBoom)*


_Quote, originally posted by *27psiBoom* »_can someone please tell me who this guy is???, he owned 2 pages of this thread already 


...that would be me. see page three of this thread. its just that i get around, so my pic is everywhere. i wish you guys wouldn't confuse my identity like this though.


----------



## 27psiBoom (Jun 13, 2003)

*Re: (gelatin)*

Dude are you in fact 97??


----------



## gelatin (Apr 26, 2003)

*Re: (27psiBoom)*

in fact, no. i'm in my early(ok, middle) fourties but i'm a heavy drinker. the 97 year was inspired by a bottle of brandy i had on me when i came to vortex for the first time.


_Modified by gelatin at 9:44 AM 11-9-2004_


----------



## The Prime Ministah (Nov 7, 2002)

*Re: (gelatin)*

we need to get this to a 100 pages..
make it the LONGest 1.8t thread EVAR


----------



## .:Redman (Aug 7, 2004)

*Re: (drewdiesel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *drewdiesel* »_we need to get this to a 100 pages..
make it the LONGest 1.8t thread EVAR

Ill contribute yet another then.....Me with Dell6181 in my rear view.


----------



## 27psiBoom (Jun 13, 2003)

*Re: (.:Redman)*

Here one of my friends, unfortunately she moved to Germany while back


----------



## 27psiBoom (Jun 13, 2003)

*Re: (.:Redman)*

Here is one of my friends, unfortunately she moved to Germany last year


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 13, 2002)

*Re: (27psiBoom)*


_Quote, originally posted by *27psiBoom* »_Here is one of my friends, unfortunately she moved to Germany last year










You need to invite her back to the states and marry her!


----------



## turbotuner20V (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: (inurb)*

or Peru


----------



## ylwghost (Sep 30, 2004)

alright...i'll contribute..
me








my car








my girl








her car








my dog


----------



## SpoolingJetta (Sep 23, 2004)

*Re: (ylwghost)*

more pics of the girl http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## AxeAngel (Mar 28, 2001)

*Re: (SpoolingJetta)*

_Modified by AxeAngel at 12:14 AM 11-10-2004_


----------



## The Prime Ministah (Nov 7, 2002)

*Re: (AxeAngel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AxeAngel* »_

_Modified by AxeAngel at 12:14 AM 11-10-2004_


Mmmmkay whatd you guys do to attract this attention?????


----------



## The Prime Ministah (Nov 7, 2002)

*Re: (drewdiesel)*

Hmmm here are my contributions from SEMA


----------



## jetta4dr (Jan 19, 2004)

*Re: (drewdiesel)*

I was worried for a moment that this post was over


----------



## 1.8t_Steve (Jun 7, 2004)

*Re: (gelatin)*

PS
and after going off for a few IM sessions with angle guy we got it unlocked...
so it was locked for about 10-20 min...
dizzy saved the day...


----------



## 1.8t_Steve (Jun 7, 2004)

*Re: (jetta4dr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jetta4dr* »_ok now what is this post becoming








But alfredo is the best stuff ever









PFFFFT!
duh!
lol
especially my custom alfredo
sheeeeits bomb yo


----------



## nebulight (May 17, 2002)

*Re: (1.8t_Steve)*

This is turning into the best thread on EARTH! I love how random it is. Lets keep it clean, so it doesn't get locked, but this is just AWESOME!


----------



## gelatin (Apr 26, 2003)

*Re: (1.8t_Steve)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8t_Steve* »_PS
and after going off for a few IM sessions with angle guy we got it unlocked...
so it was locked for about 10-20 min...
dizzy saved the day... 

...i got it locked? i dunno know how. but if it was me, sorry...


----------



## shylo. (Nov 3, 2004)

*Re: (gelatin)*

heres.. me .. more in the sig...


----------



## gelatin (Apr 26, 2003)

*Re: (shylo.)*

...you think you need to shave... here's me last winter (the "dog" is going after some kid in a stroller)...










_Modified by gelatin at 7:25 AM 11-10-2004_


----------



## RuffDice (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: (shylo.)*

lol wtf???
Peach Fuzz


----------



## shylo. (Nov 3, 2004)

*Re: (RuffDice)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RuffDice* »_lol wtf???
Peach Fuzz

its a personal joke.. forgot it was there..


----------



## The Prime Ministah (Nov 7, 2002)

*Re: (shylo.)*

HMm so i just found out that you cant post random Stuff!!

but that Pasta looked soo good. I was Hungry, and the pabst was to drink after the Food, it was a complete meal. but NOOO, now i must post a PIc of me Holding a Pabst


----------



## a4_driver (Sep 14, 2004)

*Re: New picture post, (1.8t_Steve)*

This is A4_Driver.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Ricky_Rockstah (Aug 3, 2003)

*Re: New picture post, (a4_driver)*

Spin tha wheel baby! 








my son calls the WE "the batmobile" 
he wants to be a racecar driver. 2 years old and already I 've created a monster. 








yeah, halloween, speed racer and the boy racer @ hooters.


----------



## Rippinralf (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: (OneQuickDub_Part2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OneQuickDub_Part2* »_bump because I found a picture of Rippinralf online and I refuse to let this thread die:









_Modified by OneQuickDub_Part2 at 10:39 AM 11-5-2004_

HOSER 4 L1F3


----------



## gettawolf1.8T (Nov 19, 2003)

*Re: (Rippinralf)*

Here is my car parked next to my winter truck
















Here is my driveway







I wish, that is my car parked in my friends driveway. The M is for sale- 4dr 5spd, The S and my getta have real close runs but I pull on him by a bit. He is running just a pulley on that at 17lbs I think







It is quick!


----------



## VWjtaGirl (Jul 16, 2004)

*Re: (gettawolf1.8T)*

i'll play again!
ian and i at h2o








my Vdub girls and i on charle's bday








my friend eric and i who DJs


----------



## gelatin (Apr 26, 2003)

*Re: (VWjtaGirl)*

can i post a pic of me at work? ...doin' what i do best...


----------



## MrSkills68 (Sep 25, 2003)

*Re: (gelatin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gelatin* »_can i post a pic of me at work? ...doin' what i do best...









that makes 2 of us


----------



## JettAffair (Jan 7, 2004)

*Re: New picture post, (gelatin)*









JAMES BROWN








This was quite a few pages back, but I thought it was funny b/c I went the University of Kentucky where this guy lives. I had countless run-ins with him, so it's funny to see his picture on on here. He showed up at my house one night, and as we were trying to get him to leave, one of my friends gave him a pair of nice NB shoes. He didn't remember it in the morning, but he's somewhat of dumb drunk. One story of many.


----------



## nebulight (May 17, 2002)

*Re: New picture post, (JettAffair)*

Look at this sexy bitch!








Steve, I didn't have time to make dinner tonight, but tomorrow I don't have work, so I'm going to cook up something bitchin' to give this thread some taste!


----------



## 1.8t_Steve (Jun 7, 2004)

*Re: New picture post, (nebulight)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nebulight* »_Look at this sexy bitch!








Steve, I didn't have time to make dinner tonight, but tomorrow I don't have work, so I'm going to cook up something bitchin' to give this thread some taste!

haha, hoTTub deleted my picture... he said if i were eating it it would be fine...
i made some rice tonight..
first night in 4 weeks that i have nt had some sort of pasta.


----------



## 27psiBoom (Jun 13, 2003)

*Re: New picture post, (1.8t_Steve)*

Since everyone is posting their lunches here is mine








Who likes duck???


----------



## FrankiEBoneZ (Jun 4, 2002)

*Re: New picture post, (27psiBoom)*


_Quote, originally posted by *27psiBoom* »_Since everyone is posting their lunches here is mine








Who likes duck???










aww man. rotisserie, or however you spell it. Soooooo good!
EDIT: OWNED PAGE 31!!!! WooT!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## silverturbogti (May 7, 2004)

*Re: New picture post, (FrankiEBoneZ)*

Haloween pics....








close up


----------



## nebulight (May 17, 2002)

*Re: New picture post, (silverturbogti)*









Hell, even she is looking at her own boobs!
This guy beat me to it, but I think this thread should start with the big natural boobies!!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by nebulight at 12:27 AM 11-12-2004_


----------



## shylo. (Nov 3, 2004)

*Re: New picture post, (nebulight)*

_Modified by shylo. at 6:08 PM 11-12-2004_


----------



## Buttero J-Lo (Mar 5, 2003)

*Re: New picture post, (shylo.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shylo.* »_haha if i could draw a line from my eyes to the monitor i would...


----------



## 1EUROGT1 (Nov 10, 2004)

*Re: New picture post, (a4_driver)*









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## gettawolf1.8T (Nov 19, 2003)

*Re: New picture post, (1EUROGT1)*

Here is the money shot.... no not that one.... then I would be the guy to get the thread locked


----------



## CAPiTA (May 28, 2004)

*Re: New picture post, (gettawolf1.8T)*

what are you going to buy with $3700 bones?


----------



## Johnny Blaze (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: New picture post, (CAPiTA)*

Lottta loot


----------



## Blue.Jester.02Gti (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: New picture post, (CAPiTA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CAPiTA* »_what are you going to buy with $3700 bones?

a corrado.... duh... loooser....














jk man


----------



## roly (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: New picture post, (gettawolf1.8T)*

:weaksauce:








i had like 4 times that in my wallet when i had to pay for my wedding.








IN CASH!!!!


----------



## Blue.Jester.02Gti (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: New picture post, (nebulight)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nebulight* »_ I think this thread should start with the big natural boobies!!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

All in favor say "AYE"! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CAPiTA (May 28, 2004)

*Re: New picture post, (Blue.Jester.02Gti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Blue.Jester.02Gti* »_
a corrado.... duh... loooser....














jk man

a 1.8t swap in a corrado??


----------



## RuffDice (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: New picture post, (CAPiTA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CAPiTA* »_
a 1.8t swap in a corrado??








 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Blue.Jester.02Gti (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: New picture post, (CAPiTA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CAPiTA* »_a 1.8t swap in a corrado??









now youre talking
'alll-riiight' - Quagmire


----------



## SnowGTI2003 (Jan 8, 2004)

*Re: New picture post, (roly)*


_Quote, originally posted by *roly* »_:weaksauce:








i had like 4 times that in my wallet when i had to pay for my wedding.








IN CASH!!!!









I hear you there.







Wedding = hard to get all the BT components here on time.


----------



## Wayne92SLC (Mar 1, 2001)

*Re: New picture post, (gettawolf1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gettawolf1.8T* »_Here is the money shot.... no not that one.... then I would be the guy to get the thread locked


















That should cover all the cooling system, sunroof, and headgasket issues...








-Wayne


----------



## Johnny Blaze (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: (micahdj)*

its 6pm.. im at work.. waiting for a kernel compile to finish.. I have nothing better to do than read through this post.. its hilarious at times


----------



## 1.8t Steve (Nov 12, 2004)

*Re: (micahdj)*

Here is me at work


----------



## shylo. (Nov 3, 2004)

*Re: New picture post, (nebulight)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nebulight* »_


----------



## Chris-H (Feb 25, 2004)

*Re: New picture post, (shylo.)*

i almost just fell outta my chair, and it wont get you banned
_Quote, originally posted by *shylo.* »_


----------



## Blue.Jester.02Gti (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: New picture post, (shylo.)*

lol thats one of the funniest things ive seen in a long time


----------



## Landspeed_Gl (Apr 16, 2002)

Funniest thing ever on Vortex














!!


----------



## shylo. (Nov 3, 2004)

*Re: (Landspeed_Gl)*








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif i thought you guys would like it


----------



## .:Redman (Aug 7, 2004)

*Re: (shylo.)*

shylo. <<<<<,taking posting to a whole new level>>>>>>


----------



## BeachBumJettaBoy (Aug 14, 2004)

*Re: (.:Redman)*

I give that one http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif myself


----------



## johnny5gti (Nov 17, 2002)

*Re: (BeachBumJettaBoy)*

BaHAhahaHAhaHa


----------



## BMP3186 (Oct 1, 2003)

*Re: New picture post, (1.8t_Steve)*









the hunch-back... me.








my son with his race face.

_Modified by BMP3186 at 10:47 AM 11-14-2004_


_Modified by BMP3186 at 6:53 PM 11-14-2004_


----------



## Vr6en (May 22, 2001)

*Re: New picture post, (silverturbogti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *silverturbogti* »_Haloween pics....








close up


----------



## spoolinvdub (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: New picture post, (shylo.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shylo.* »_









LMFAO


----------



## BeachBumJettaBoy (Aug 14, 2004)

*Re: New picture post, (spoolinvdub)*

I know right, he deserves a award for that one


----------



## shylo. (Nov 3, 2004)

*Re: New picture post, (BeachBumJettaBoy)*








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif im down for an award.... someone gimme one


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 13, 2002)

*Re: New picture post, (shylo.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shylo.* »_









Shylo you are the ****** man!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Chris-H (Feb 25, 2004)

*Re: New picture post, (shylo.)*

heres your award, you wont get booted for the rest of today


----------



## BeachBumJettaBoy (Aug 14, 2004)

*Re: New picture post, (04UberSport_Dolphin)*

Hey man thats wrong dude, this guys gave up a 1000 laughs and your tring to ruin it, how would you like to go as a goober for one day


----------



## VWJETTAVW (Nov 18, 2002)

_Modified by VWJETTAVW at 11:25 PM 11-14-2004_


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

*Re: (drewdiesel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *drewdiesel* »_this a portrat of me.








not really i just snaped this a wekend ago and felt like posting it

that's virus and dedos


----------



## gettawolf1.8T (Nov 19, 2003)

*Re: New picture post, (Wayne92SLC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wayne92SLC* »_
That should cover all the cooling system, sunroof, and headgasket issues...








-Wayne

You think I am silly enough to buy a Corrado







Thats my friends bad habit. When I need a rado fix I swap cars with him for a day.
Just doing my part to keep the thread rolling http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Speaking of that.... way to go Shylo, That F'in rocks man!!


----------



## BeachBumJettaBoy (Aug 14, 2004)

*Re: New picture post, (gettawolf1.8T)*

TTT


----------



## Scott F. Williams (Oct 14, 2000)

*Re: New picture post*

Well, here's what I used to look like before I sold out to the USRT mega-corporation and nixed the locks:


----------



## KrautFed (Jan 9, 2002)

*Re: New picture post (Scott F. Williams)*

Keep the hair Scott!!
I'm suprised this one hasn't made it to the Tex yet... I think its becoming like Chris's "angel" pic, If I don't post it, someone will.


----------



## Adam20v (Apr 28, 2002)

*Re: New picture post (KrautFed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KrautFed* »_I'm suprised this one hasn't made it to the Tex yet... I think its becoming like Chris's "angel" pic, If I don't post it, someone will.

Holy crap dude!


----------



## VentoVR6Girl (May 16, 2000)

*Re: New picture post (KrautFed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KrautFed* »_



















_Modified by VentoVR6Girl at 7:57 AM 11-16-2004_


----------



## eve16v (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: New picture post (KrautFed)*

Joe, you are so freakin *hott*!


----------



## VDUBNDizzy (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: New picture post (KrautFed)*

and this guy was my "manager"?


----------



## chris86vw (Feb 23, 2000)

*Re: New picture post (Scott F. Williams)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Scott F. Williams* »_Well, here's what I used to look like before I sold out to the USRT mega-corporation and nixed the locks:


Well you know those class rules.. helmet has to be a certain distance from the top of the rollbar.. kind of hard to fit when you need to fit all that hair in a helmet
Scott after a crash in the desert trying to locate a wheel that flew off: 








and he couldnt' get this model approved:








Even though they said the hair offered enough padding it wasn't enough overall protection...
so he had to cut it off


_Modified by chris86vw at 8:05 AM 11-16-2004_


----------



## Scott F. Williams (Oct 14, 2000)

*Re: New picture post (chris86vw)*

Lol! That's hilarious.







It's true, though, that I used to have a really hard time fitting the hair under the helmet.
Haha, check out this uber scruffy pic:


----------



## fast_a2_20v (Jun 25, 2004)

omp http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Wayne92SLC (Mar 1, 2001)

*Re: New picture post (KrautFed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KrautFed* »_









I know a great esthetician who works wonders with wax...ooof...


----------



## Raek (Aug 1, 2003)

here's my and my lady :








and, here's my other ladys ass :


----------



## Isard (Feb 6, 2003)

*Re: New picture post, (BMP3186)*

Dutch license plates???


----------



## Trevahhhh (Jun 5, 2002)

*Re: New picture post, (Isard)*

you guys havent seen me post much as im new to the 20v world ... but there is alot to come int he next couple of weeks 
anyways im trever ... and here is me after 3 liters of wine (boxed wine rocks !)








in the rado driving across cali








boones farm on the rocks with reduced fat oreos








im also a nude model for those that didnt know



















_Modified by Trevahhhh at 9:52 PM 11-20-2004_


----------



## The Prime Ministah (Nov 7, 2002)

*Re: (screwball)*


_Quote, originally posted by *screwball* »_
that's virus and dedos

Yah i Know dis homes.. that is a Sick portrat and i just wanted to post it up for the world that doesnt see much of that to see it


----------



## QuattroQutie (Jun 6, 2004)

*Re: New picture post (KrautFed)*








WOW! I never knew. And all those times you slept at my house, I guess I should have worried about you creeping in on Dizzy...







Hehehe


----------



## KrautFed (Jan 9, 2002)

*Re: New picture post (QuattroQutie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *QuattroQutie* »_







WOW! I never knew. And all those times you slept at my house, I guess I should have worried about you creeping in on Dizzy...







Hehehe









HAHA, bet I could give you a run for your money in booty dancin' too.


----------



## RonN (Feb 15, 2001)

*Re: New picture post (KrautFed)*

Trevahhhhhhhhhhhh that's some good form you got there








Now you're going to force me to pull a pic out and show my face man.


----------



## Trevahhhh (Jun 5, 2002)

post up ronnie .. or once i get the wabbit running im gonna come up there and whoop up on that r32 bootay


----------



## 1.8t_ Steve (Nov 20, 2004)

*Re: (18tsteve)*


_Quote, originally posted by *18tsteve* »_just wanted to show you a pic of my habit. i lick di*k, i know its a bad pic, but thats my boyfrends di*k. i love him








i am a dick... wtf is your issue who ever you are


----------



## GTiMark23 (Feb 12, 2002)

*Re: (18tsteve)*

You should be Ban







WTF!! everything was fine till you showed you as* clown
Please don't lock this thread


----------



## johnoneal (Aug 25, 2002)

*Re: New picture post (KrautFed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KrautFed* »_









oh.....my......god.....you never looked better joe


----------



## The Prime Ministah (Nov 7, 2002)

*Re: New picture post (Bora1.8IV)*

Any one else that need to show themselves?
they should have a think in your Profile where you can put your pic
EDit: 1,111th post on this thread


_Modified by drewdiesel at 10:30 AM 11-24-2004_


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

*Re: New picture post (drewdiesel)*

here's the wifey doing some cleaning after a party...


----------



## chris86vw (Feb 23, 2000)

*Re: New picture post (screwball)*


_Quote, originally posted by *screwball* »_here's the wifey doing some cleaning after a party...


so john.. john where you two hang out in brunfus.. gotta check the authenticity on this one







...


----------



## Buttero J-Lo (Mar 5, 2003)

*Re: New picture post (screwball)*


_Quote, originally posted by *screwball* »_here's the wifey doing some cleaning after a party...








hooray for cameltoe


----------



## [c e r e a l] (Oct 11, 2004)

n00b here from Australia....
me on the right in both pics....


----------



## Junk T.I. (Sep 18, 2003)

*Re: (VWJETTAVW)*

me and wifey....
our halloween party last year








a party at my job about 3 years ago








her dressed to go out


----------



## wolfsburg2 (Jun 6, 2001)

*Re: (Junk T.I.)*

i think samantha has those same sandals.


----------



## Junk T.I. (Sep 18, 2003)

*Re: (wolfsburg2)*

that is sone of Sams 100 pair that she has in the closet.....


----------



## wolfsburg2 (Jun 6, 2001)

*Re: (Junk T.I.)*

i truly feel your pain


----------



## Junk T.I. (Sep 18, 2003)

*Re: (wolfsburg2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wolfsburg2* »_i truly feel your pain









remember she needs 3 pair of boots for winter at an absolute minimum


----------



## syktek (Nov 23, 2002)

*Re: (Junk T.I.)*

damn pat...you were mad skinny ... had to join the fat boy club huh


----------



## Junk T.I. (Sep 18, 2003)

*Re: (syktek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *syktek* »_damn pat...you were mad skinny ... had to join the fat boy club huh









yeah man I signed up for a trial membership, but I cant stay.....


----------



## Speedy G (Apr 1, 2002)

*Re: (Junk T.I.)*

Previous Ride in Sonoma:








Me on the left, where my car was made (Prague, Czech Republic):








Speedy G


_Modified by Speedy G at 12:05 AM 11-25-2004_


----------



## RonN (Feb 15, 2001)

*Re: (Speedy G)*

It's me...


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

*Re: New picture post (Buttero J-Lo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Buttero J-Lo* »_hooray for cameltoe









i prefer 'mooseknuckle'

_Quote, originally posted by *chris86vw* »_
so john.. john where you two hang out in brunfus.. gotta check the authenticity on this one







...



not in brunfus much, sometimes at the court or mc cormacks though.


----------



## BeachBumJettaBoy (Aug 14, 2004)

*Re: New picture post (screwball)*

HA hA HA HA mooseknuckle


----------



## chris86vw (Feb 23, 2000)

*Re: New picture post (screwball)*


_Quote, originally posted by *screwball* »_
not in brunfus much, sometimes at the court or mc cormacks though.

nice.. usually at ale n' which when we go out, havent' been out in brunfus much lately though either.


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

*Re: New picture post (chris86vw)*

i lived right across the street from the ale'n'wich a few years ago. it was my main watering hole until bob threw a few of us out one night. once the melody closed mc cormicks became hipster central. i guess that's why we're not down there that often anymore.


----------



## EdsGTI (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: New picture post (screwball)*

me and the g/f








thanx neb-u-kak


_Modified by EdsGTI20VT at 12:03 AM 11-29-2004_


----------



## nebulight (May 17, 2002)

*Re: New picture post (EdsGTI20VT)*

Since your an IDDDDIOOOOOOOOT:
http://www.worldisround.com/ar....html
Dude, you have morgan freeman sized noise! I didn't remember it being that big when I met you














Just messin' man.










_Modified by nebulight at 11:51 PM 11-28-2004_


----------



## BOY-RCR (Sep 7, 2003)

*Re: New picture post (nebulight)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nebulight* »_Since your an IDDDDIOOOOOOOOT:
http://www.worldisround.com/ar....html
Dude, you have morgan freeman sized noise! I didn't remember it being that big when I met you














Just messin' man.








_Modified by nebulight at 11:51 PM 11-28-2004_

Man....quit looking at his nose. Check out the GF....hehe.
Very pretty. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by BOY-RCR at 5:23 AM 11-29-2004_


----------



## BeachBumJettaBoy (Aug 14, 2004)

*Re: New picture post (BOY-RCR)*

Gotta love the whole girl next door look, Not all flashy, just pretty http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## EdsGTI (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: New picture post (BeachBumJettaBoy)*

it was like a last minute pic to lol, we both just woke up. I was heading back to my dorm, she had no make up on. Those are the ones i keep around, no morning scares


----------



## BeachBumJettaBoy (Aug 14, 2004)

*Re: New picture post (EdsGTI20VT)*

You lucky dog!


----------



## nebulight (May 17, 2002)

*Re: New picture post (EdsGTI20VT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EdsGTI20VT* »_it was like a last minute pic to lol, we both just woke up. I was heading back to my dorm, she had no make up on. Those are the ones i keep around, no morning scares









EXACTLY. I fall in love with girls that never (or rairly) wear makeup.


----------



## MRP2001GTi (Oct 6, 2000)

*Re: New picture post (nebulight)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nebulight* »_
EXACTLY. I fall in love with girls that never (or rairly) wear makeup.

Thats because most girls dont start wearing makeup until after their 14th birthday. You really need to start dating older girls matt.


----------



## FrankiEBoneZ (Jun 4, 2002)

*Re: New picture post (MRP2001GTi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MRP2001GTi* »_
Thats because most girls dont start wearing makeup until after their 14th birthday. You really need to start dating older girls matt.
















BWAHAHAHAA!!! Freakin' AWESOME!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GTRTim (Jun 28, 2003)

*Re: (syktek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *syktek* »_damn pat...you were mad skinny ... had to join the fat boy club huh









It's funny I was thinking the same thing, but seeing him atleast once a week for the past 5 years, I never even noticed... but DAMN... no wonder why you got stuck with your 13.2 stock turbo time


----------



## chris86vw (Feb 23, 2000)

*Re: New picture post (MRP2001GTi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MRP2001GTi* »_
Thats because most girls dont start wearing makeup until after their 14th birthday. You really need to start dating older girls matt.
















haha oh you must know eddies GF from one of your sons classes


----------



## chris86vw (Feb 23, 2000)

*Re: (GTRTim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTRTim* »_
It's funny I was thinking the same thing, but seeing him atleast once a week for the past 5 years, I never even noticed... but DAMN... no wonder why you got stuck with your 13.2 stock turbo time









yeah.. I knew he got bigger from when I first met him a loooong time ago but so did I and I really hadnt' noticed either. Just wondered how he was so fast on a bike back then.... its all good though I know I was on the edge of unhealthy skinny.


----------



## Junk T.I. (Sep 18, 2003)

*Re: (chris86vw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chris86vw* »_
yeah.. I knew he got bigger from when I first met him a loooong time ago but so did I and I really hadnt' noticed either. Just wondered how he was so fast on a bike back then.... its all good though I know I was on the edge of unhealthy skinny.

back in the bike days I had everything against me, but I was chuckling on the inside because on of the guys would take me seriously.... and then I'd be taking the win in expert class against all the anorexic looking cyclists in the class..... they hated my fat A$$
oh well, I gotta cut down on the meals.... maybe I can drop a few tenths at the track
Pat


----------



## MRP2001GTi (Oct 6, 2000)

*Re: (Junk T.I.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Junk T.I.* »_

oh well, I gotta cut down on the meals.... maybe I can drop a few tenths at the track
Pat

I tore a hamstring and jacked my rotator playing hockey. I haven’t played in over a year now and I have gain 15lbs!! FRICK! The first couple of weeks of next season are gonna be a beotche.


----------



## 18bora (Oct 12, 2002)

*Re: (Junk T.I.)*

My bike days are over, right after my 3rd kid
And the weird thing is, I don't even miss it.


----------



## placenta (Jun 3, 2003)




----------



## The Prime Ministah (Nov 7, 2002)

*Re: (placenta)*

very nice


----------



## BeachBumJettaBoy (Aug 14, 2004)

*Re: (drewdiesel)*









Yea i know, no fine arse girl in my pic.







Anyways this is me and my real ride.




_Modified by BeachBumJettaBoy at 3:23 AM 11-30-2004_


----------



## laurent (Aug 28, 2001)

If you have more details regarding this man please visit contact us at http://flashface.ctapt.de/


















_Modified by laurent at 12:46 AM 12-1-2004_


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 7, 2003)

*Re: (RonN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RonN* »_It's me...









I have that camera!!!!!
























E


----------



## turbotuner20V (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Me and my girlfirend almost a year ago at my buddy's new year's party. 










damn... that picture's really blurry, sorry



_Modified by turbotuner20V at 6:31 AM 12-1-2004_


----------



## The Prime Ministah (Nov 7, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Hehe dude even though you in a Very nice car, still doesnt help


----------



## TurboZen (Oct 15, 2000)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_Well this is the Wizza....
Yes thats a "BANKS BEER" Bottle..Represent Barbados! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
(Me in my early years...was a bit







)









Satan maybe?


----------



## BOY-RCR (Sep 7, 2003)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

Early years......damn.....are those girls 13s?
Damn Pete Sampras wannabe......hehe.


----------



## Kilmer (Sep 5, 2001)

*Re: (BOY-RCR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BOY-RCR* »_Early years......damn.....are those girls 13s?
Damn Pete Sampras wannabe......hehe.









ROFL <pete sampras> ROFL


----------



## JamesGti1.8T (Feb 3, 2004)

*Re: New picture post, (1.8t_Steve)*

got a few frednecks


----------



## hugemikeyd (Aug 28, 2001)

*Re: (Junk T.I.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Junk T.I.* »_
remember she needs 3 pair of boots for winter at an absolute minimum









too bad she can;t get sponsored to wear shoes lol
it could be worse, gucci bags!


----------



## trendy_tramp (Jan 29, 2004)

Tramp open mic session








tt


----------



## chris86vw (Feb 23, 2000)

*Re: (trendy_tramp)*

hmmmm


----------



## BeachBumJettaBoy (Aug 14, 2004)

*Re: (chris86vw)*

OMG







i feel out my effing chair with that on


----------



## BOY-RCR (Sep 7, 2003)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
17 and 18...friends from California...they always come for http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif 
This is better picture for the General Viewing Audience.The turbo magically started spooling








I need a drink

















_Modified by Wizard-of-OD at 10:03 PM 12-1-2004_

Magically started spooling.....hehe....you're blowing in the compressor side mang....


----------



## 96768_1.8t (Jul 16, 2004)

*Re: (BOY-RCR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BOY-RCR* »_
Magically started spooling.....hehe....you're blowing in the compressor side mang....


----------



## RuffDice (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_Well this is the Wizza....
Yes thats a "BANKS BEER" Bottle..Represent Barbados! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

haha I represent Barbados with Mount Gay Rum http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## harry_the_cake (Sep 30, 2001)

*Re: (trendy_tramp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *trendy_tramp* »_Tramp open mic session








tt

Come on, you must be sh**ing us!!
You looked nothing like that at GTI International!!
I'm gonna go through my digi pics when I get home from work.


----------



## 96768_1.8t (Jul 16, 2004)

*Re: (harry_the_cake)*

bump
\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/


----------



## The Prime Ministah (Nov 7, 2002)

*Re: (96768_1.8t)*

yah are we pic posted out here?


----------



## FrankiEBoneZ (Jun 4, 2002)

*Re: (drewdiesel)*

no way, somone got some pic left


----------



## TyrolSport (Mar 4, 1999)

*Re: (FrankiEBoneZ)*

I'll be posting shortly....


----------



## The Prime Ministah (Nov 7, 2002)

*Re: (tyrolkid)*

me to im gona just take some random pics of my .....


----------



## turbotuner20V (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: (drewdiesel)*

i'im sure we're all gonna have some crazy new years pics... .we gotta keep this thing goin at least that long


----------



## Blue.Jester.02Gti (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: (turbotuner20V)*

how bout 21st b-day pics?
after a few of these





















, i was made to this...








which than.. made me do this


----------



## Kilmer (Sep 5, 2001)

*Re: (tyrolkid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tyrolkid* »_I'll be posting shortly....

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## hugemikeyd (Aug 28, 2001)

*Re: (kilmer420)*

i love this thread










_Modified by hugemikeyd at 11:24 AM 12-7-2004_


----------



## The Prime Ministah (Nov 7, 2002)

*Re: (hugemikeyd)*

DUDE in one eye you look stoned and in the other you look all twaked out


----------



## hugemikeyd (Aug 28, 2001)

*Re: (drewdiesel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *drewdiesel* »_DUDE in one eye you look stoned and in the other you look all twaked out

i was really drunk


----------



## 337APRS3 (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (hugemikeyd)*

heres me


----------



## rajvosa71000 (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: (337APRS3)*

here's me


----------



## The Prime Ministah (Nov 7, 2002)

*Re: (rajvosa71000)*

hahahahaha


----------



## Johnny Blaze (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: (drewdiesel)*

good one


----------



## Deuce34 (Sep 16, 2003)

*Re: (Johnny Blaze)*

just went through all 36 pages or however many there were. impressed with the amount of attractive ladies http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
me








my car (the 1.8t is almost ready to go in



































_Modified by Deuce34 at 3:42 AM 12-8-2004_


----------



## MRP2001GTi (Oct 6, 2000)

WTH lets keep it going......


----------



## BOY-RCR (Sep 7, 2003)

*Re: (MRP2001GTi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MRP2001GTi* »_WTH lets keep it going......









Hey....nice tuxedo.


----------



## 1.BillyT (Aug 2, 2000)

I think we have lost touch with the best part of this thread... let me try to get it going again...
My wife at her dance show last weekend.








And before anyone gets any crazy ideas, it is for school... clothes stay on


----------



## Wayne92SLC (Mar 1, 2001)

*Re: (1.BillyT)*









Boy did I pick the wrong major! Zoinks!


----------



## Jack Skelington (Jul 5, 2004)

*Re: (Wayne92SLC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wayne92SLC* »_








Boy did I pick the wrong major! Zoinks!

Thats what my parents said when I told them I was going into underwater basket weaving....but I showed them!


----------



## 75Grabbit (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: (ZER0)*

Here's my contribution...
The Wolf








Another








The Truck








Compare








Me








Don't tease your hair, you might piss it off.








Me and my Kasey
















Kasey








Enjoy.


----------



## KrGs_MrN-Kusinagi0 (Dec 9, 2003)

*Re: ... (turbotuner20V)*








pk-65775

how do you put picture on here


----------



## machx0r (Feb 25, 2001)

<img>http://www.path.to/image.jpg</img>
but replace < with [ and > with ]


----------



## The Prime Ministah (Nov 7, 2002)

*Re: ... (KrGs_MrN-Kusinagi0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KrGs_MrN-Kusinagi0* »_









how do you put picture on here


you pic dont work


----------



## MrSkills68 (Sep 25, 2003)

*Re: (337APRS3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *337APRS3* »_heres me









if anyone knows hockey.... tell me he dont look like jeremy roenick?


----------



## FrankiEBoneZ (Jun 4, 2002)

*Re: (MrSkills68)*

LMAO totally does


----------



## RuffDice (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: (MrSkills68)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MrSkills68* »_
if anyone knows hockey.... tell me he dont look like jeremy roenick?









it's all about the hair


----------



## EF9Si (Dec 12, 2003)

*Re: (RuffDice)*

Me and some good friends in the Philippines. Getting warm up with my M16 colt commando, basically it's carbine version of of the M16A2/CAR-15 that was used by Israeli standard civilian forces..








single shot, saving some ammo..


----------



## RuffDice (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: (EF9Si)*

it looks really small


----------



## MrSkills68 (Sep 25, 2003)

*Re: (RuffDice)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RuffDice* »_
it's all about the hair

more than hair... resembles him a lot
hockey flow rules http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif had my mop for 4 seasons of college lol
now i look clean cut(very gay) http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif








btw where r u here?


----------



## EF9Si (Dec 12, 2003)

*Re: (RuffDice)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RuffDice* »_it looks really small
Yep, it's small and compact.. You should see it when I retract the stock shoulder pad all the way in, it's so small.. This thing is so light, accurate, and very reliable..
Here's my uncle with the M14 aka "the beast" or "the sniper".. This thing recoil like a motha! Gotta have the trusty tri-pod.. whew!









_Modified by EF9Si at 5:01 AM 12-9-2004_

_Modified by EF9Si at 5:02 AM 12-9-2004_


_Modified by EF9Si at 5:02 AM 12-9-2004_


----------



## Wayne92SLC (Mar 1, 2001)

*Re: (MrSkills68)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MrSkills68* »_
if anyone knows hockey.... tell me he dont look like jeremy roenick?









Defininitely looks like Roenick!
Oh yeah,
Carmen Electra called--she wants her glasses back!


----------



## Kilmer (Sep 5, 2001)

*Re: (RuffDice)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RuffDice* »_it looks really small

that's what all the girls say


----------



## gelatin (Apr 26, 2003)

*Re: (kilmer420)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kilmer420* »_that's what all the girls say

...ouch


----------



## 337APRS3 (Dec 10, 2002)

i slightly resemble him , but not enough to say i look like him


----------



## MrSkills68 (Sep 25, 2003)

*Re: (337APRS3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *337APRS3* »_i slightly resemble him , but not enough to say i look like him









well not anymore since he got reconstructive face surgery








i was at that game at the garden and wow did it look bad


----------



## 337APRS3 (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (MrSkills68)*

I'm not into hockey but i ended going to a rangers games about 4 years ago , and ill never 4get when the puck flew into the crowd and this fan jumped sky high to catch and landed on his nose !!! Dude he broke his nose , the thing was hanging side ways meanwhiles he's like YEAH YEAH i got it , while he gushing blood !!!! i was like WTF ,, man hockey fans are some intense nutty people , well i guess some are ....


----------



## 5+1=GLI (Aug 5, 2003)

*Re: (MrSkills68)*









By the time you are looking through that scope you would have 30 rounds in you.








Sweet gun http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RuffDice (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: (MrSkills68)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MrSkills68* »_
i was at that game at the garden and wow did it look bad









I remember that game... he took a nice puck to the face


----------



## KrGs_MrN-Kusinagi0 (Dec 9, 2003)

*Re: (MrSkills68)*

how do i get picture on here


----------



## machx0r (Feb 25, 2001)

*Re: (KrGs_MrN-Kusinagi0)*

You go back to page 34 and read the post I made, with instructions, directly below your first attempt/question








Edit: Quoted for your convenience









_Quote, originally posted by *machx0r* »_<img>http://www.path.to/image.jpg</img>
but replace < with [ and > with ]


----------



## KrGs_MrN-Kusinagi0 (Dec 9, 2003)

*Re: (hugemikeyd)*








http://www.feldgrau.com/pk-65775.jpg
weeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## KrGs_MrN-Kusinagi0 (Dec 9, 2003)

*Re: (machx0r)*


----------



## hugemikeyd (Aug 28, 2001)

*Re: (KrGs_MrN-Kusinagi0)*

sigh
<IMG>http://www.feldgrau.com/pk-65775.jpg</IMG>


----------



## KrGs_MrN-Kusinagi0 (Dec 9, 2003)

*Re: (machx0r)*


----------



## EF9Si (Dec 12, 2003)

*Re: (kilmer420)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kilmer420* »_
that's what all the girls say






















Nah, it's the motion of the ocean baby!!


----------



## Blue.Jester.02Gti (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: (KrGs_MrN-Kusinagi0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KrGs_MrN-Kusinagi0* »_









is the guy on the left wearing a nazi/german helmet??


----------



## I can defy (Oct 24, 2004)

why is everyone so friggan fascinated with guns.....


----------



## spoolin turbo s (Mar 8, 2002)

*Re: (I can defy)*

second amendment + testosterone= GUN LOVE








i just want a nice 45 glock


----------



## johnny5gti (Nov 17, 2002)

*Re: (I can defy)*

listen to the song "nas - i gave you power"


----------



## Mrveedubuk (Mar 10, 2003)




----------



## Deuce34 (Sep 16, 2003)

bump!


----------



## ZeRo_C0oL (Aug 27, 2002)

You fools thought I was out of the game? Pfft... I'm back, and so is the thread. It's gone on 35 pages.. so why not make it 135? 235? 335 pages?


----------



## Johnny Blaze (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: (Mrveedubuk)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mrveedubuk* »_

















HAHAHAH


----------



## 1.8Tvermonter (Feb 27, 2001)

*Re: (Johnny Blaze)*









Last game of the year last year, out visiting my brother!








Last ever phish show








The car


_Modified by 1.8Tvermonter at 10:27 PM 12-18-2004_


----------



## KrGs_MrN-Kusinagi0 (Dec 9, 2003)

*Re: (Blue.Jester.02Gti)*










Yes They are nazis most likely Hitler youth or SS


----------



## Spooled_AWP (May 29, 2004)

*Re: (KrGs_MrN-Kusinagi0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KrGs_MrN-Kusinagi0* »_ Yes They are nazis most likely Hitler youth or SS









i heard hitler and SS and this is what immidiately came to my mind


----------



## FrankiEBoneZ (Jun 4, 2002)

*Re: (Spooled_AWP)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Spooled_AWP* »_
i heard hitler and SS and this is what immidiately came to my mind

















LMAO!!! FU(K YEA!


----------



## BeachBumJettaBoy (Aug 14, 2004)

*Re: (FrankiEBoneZ)*

ha ha ha, i just feel out of my chair on that one


----------



## Biceps516 (May 3, 2004)

*Re: (BeachBumJettaBoy)*

hence the name ...

















_Modified by Biceps516 at 1:24 AM 1-4-2005_


_Modified by Biceps516 at 1:24 AM 1-4-2005_


----------



## Boardcrazy (Feb 16, 2004)

no picky worky


----------



## Steve Soeder (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: (Boardcrazy)*

bump


----------



## 20v GTI Guy (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: (Steve Soeder)*

Here's a pic of me and some of the other jaxdubs homies.


----------



## BOY-RCR (Sep 7, 2003)

*Re: (20v GTI Guy)*

Are you the one with the nice belt buckle?.....teeheehee.


----------



## 20v GTI Guy (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: (BOY-RCR)*

unfortunately no.







I'm the guy on the bottom right.


----------



## 18bora (Oct 12, 2002)

*Re: New picture post, (1.8t_Steve)*

Me and the kids in San Diego
crappy scanner








-
And one for all you trigger happy people 
back, when I had hair ...... in the right places


----------



## PaddleShiftr (May 1, 2002)

*Re: (placenta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *placenta* »_









I want my TWO DOLLARS!!!


----------



## KrGs_MrN-Kusinagi0 (Dec 9, 2003)

*Re: (Jetta#5)*










BRING IT ON


----------



## turbotuner20V (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: (KrGs_MrN-Kusinagi0)*

Here are some pics of me, my g/f and some of my buddies on New Year's Eve.
























We were partying at my buddy's lake house and the water was around 43 degrees. Here are the two idiots that jumped in....























I don't know how many of you guys watched the KU vs. G.Tech game but we were front row and made it on camera quite a few times...
(i'm the K)


----------



## KrGs_MrN-Kusinagi0 (Dec 9, 2003)

*Re: (turbotuner20V)*









PARTY on....... I got my eye on you ALQAEDA


----------



## Biceps516 (May 3, 2004)

*Re: (KrGs_MrN-Kusinagi0)*

finally got my webshots working....^


----------



## turbotuner20V (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: (Biceps516)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Biceps516* »_finally got my webshots working....^

still a red X for me


----------



## Kilmer (Sep 5, 2001)

*Re: (turbotuner20V)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbotuner20V* »_I don't know how many of you guys watched the KU vs. G.Tech game but we were front row and made it on camera quite a few times...
(i'm the K)









*special K...LOL*


----------



## ZeRo_C0oL (Aug 27, 2002)

In an effort to be trendy...


----------



## The Prime Ministah (Nov 7, 2002)

*Re: (ZeRo_C0oL)*

your goat is uneven


----------



## ZeRo_C0oL (Aug 27, 2002)

*Re: (drewdiesel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *drewdiesel* »_your goat is uneven









I think it's just my face that's uneven..


----------



## The Prime Ministah (Nov 7, 2002)

*Re: (ZeRo_C0oL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ZeRo_C0oL* »_
I think it's just my face that's uneven..









I stand corrected


----------



## LA Wolfsburg (May 8, 2002)

*Re: (KrGs_MrN-Kusinagi0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KrGs_MrN-Kusinagi0* »_ 
PARTY on....... I got my eye on you ALQAEDA









how are you not banned yet.


----------



## ZeRo_C0oL (Aug 27, 2002)

*Re: (LA Wolfsburg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LA Wolfsburg* »_
how are you not banned yet.

I second that.


----------



## KrGs_MrN-Kusinagi0 (Dec 9, 2003)

*Re: (ZeRo_C0oL)*

BANNED for what...
lol good one...
NEXT TIME YOU HOOK UP A BLOW OFF VALVE MAKE SURE THE VACUUM IS HOOKED UP TO THE INTAKE MANIFOLD
>

















laughing at you


----------



## fshowcarz (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (KrGs_MrN-Kusinagi0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KrGs_MrN-Kusinagi0* »_(who cares)

STFU n00b


----------



## MRP2001GTi (Oct 6, 2000)

*Re: (KrGs_MrN-Kusinagi0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KrGs_MrN-Kusinagi0* »_







laughing at you

What’s with the infatuation with the Nazis? It’s a post a picture of yourself thread not post pictures of Anti-Semitist bastards. Please stop and or remove your photos before this thread gets locked.


----------



## The Prime Ministah (Nov 7, 2002)

*Re: (MRP2001GTi)*

hey they have snowboarding helmets that look like that now.....


----------



## turbotuner20V (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: (kilmer420)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kilmer420* »_
*special K...LOL*


I definitely felt special driving back to my apt. in full paint.... i just kept telling myself they were checking out my car .....


----------



## Blue.Jester.02Gti (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: (turbotuner20V)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbotuner20V* »_I definitely felt special driving back to my apt. in full paint.... i just kept telling myself they were checking out my car .....









hope you had a towel on the seat! hehe
and what is with the chick with the shirt on?!?! i mean that is soo cheating!


----------



## Johnny Blaze (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: (MRP2001GTi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MRP2001GTi* »_
What’s with the infatuation with the Nazis? It’s a post a picture of yourself thread not post pictures of Anti-Semitist bastards. Please stop and or remove your photos before this thread gets locked. 

isnt this the same guy who posted a pic of a V2 rocket.. created by the same anti-semitic bastirds?








j/p
I dont wanna see crazy nazis.. enough..


----------



## RuffDice (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: (Johnny Blaze)*









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Jet 1.8t (Jul 14, 2004)

*Re: (RuffDice)*

Here is me on the Right.... on top of Mount Diablo 3200 fts


----------



## KGilman (Feb 3, 2004)

*Re: (ZeRo_C0oL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ZeRo_C0oL* »_In an effort to be trendy...

















That looks suspiciously like The Shocker!


----------



## The Prime Ministah (Nov 7, 2002)

*Re: (KGilman)*

cause it is foo!!!!!
The Texas SHOCKAH


----------



## FrankiEBoneZ (Jun 4, 2002)

*Re: (drewdiesel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *drewdiesel* »_cause it is foo!!!!!
The Texas SHOCKAH

NICE!!! LOOSE ASS AND TIGHT PU$$Y!!!!!!!!!! I'm moving to Texas.....


----------



## PaddleShiftr (May 1, 2002)

*Re: (FrankiEBoneZ)*

Well, there goes that thread...


----------



## MRP2001GTi (Oct 6, 2000)

*Re: (RuffDice)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RuffDice* »_








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

That’s was in reference to version 2 of upsolute BT software as in V2, IE Up V2 being a bomb or something like that.










_Modified by MRP2001GTi at 8:45 AM 1-6-2005_


----------



## gelatin (Apr 26, 2003)

*Re: (Jet 1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jet 1.8t* »_Here is me on the Right.... on top of Mount Diablo 3200 fts

...3200 ft? not 13200? 3200 wouldn't be worth mentioning...


----------



## ZeRo_C0oL (Aug 27, 2002)

*Re: (gelatin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gelatin* »_
...3200 ft? not 13200? 3200 wouldn't be worth mentioning...

I'm less than 6 feet tall. 3200 feet to me, personally, is pretty high!


----------



## gelatin (Apr 26, 2003)

*Re: (ZeRo_C0oL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ZeRo_C0oL* »_I'm less than 6 feet tall. 3200 feet to me, personally, is pretty high!









...yeah true. but not high as mountains go... even if its just 3200, looks like a nice desert view...


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: (gelatin)*









BMX! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## gelatin (Apr 26, 2003)

*Re: (PerfCafe)*

fun stuff... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## EuroHoMIE1.8T (Apr 24, 2003)

Nice photoshop with that bike man! 
hah, just kidding.
Good stuff.


----------



## aqua_blue_pearl_g60 (Dec 4, 2001)

*Re: (Jet 1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jet 1.8t* »_Here is me on the Right.... on top of Mount Diablo 3200 fts


Hell i live at ~5300ft


----------



## stockmotor (Dec 24, 2004)

*Re:*

the helmet for protection, if i fall of that thing


----------



## Blue.Jester.02Gti (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: Re: (stockmotor)*

damn.. tiny tim found this one...


----------



## R32Girly (Feb 7, 2003)

*Re: Re: (Blue.Jester.02Gti)*

This thread died...so I will post a pic.


----------



## The Prime Ministah (Nov 7, 2002)

*Re: Re: (1.8T Girly)*

sexy....


----------



## machx0r (Feb 25, 2001)

*Re: Re: (drewdiesel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *drewdiesel* »_sexy....


----------



## Don R (Oct 4, 2002)

Here's me thinking WTF!...


----------



## ZeRo_C0oL (Aug 27, 2002)

*Re: (Don R)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Don R* »_Here's me thinking WTF!...









Gangsta!
Were you masterminding a plan to take over another bosses turf?


----------



## Nonlinear Optics (May 14, 2003)

*Re: (Don R)*

looks to me more like "what product shall I fab up next to tease the 1.8T community







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *Don R* »_Here's me thinking WTF!...


----------



## ZeRo_C0oL (Aug 27, 2002)

Tease me Don, you big sexy man.. LOL!


----------



## AllofurVWRbelong2me (Jul 12, 2004)

*Re: (ZeRo_C0oL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ZeRo_C0oL* »_Tease me Don, you big sexy man.. LOL!

Oh my!
















Could this possibly be one of the longest running threads?


----------



## ZeRo_C0oL (Aug 27, 2002)

*Re: (AllofurVWRbelong2me)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AllofurVWRbelong2me* »_
Oh my!
















Could this possibly be one of the longest running threads?

Not even close. I've seen lots of threads go 80+ pages in the regional forums, and some over 100..


----------



## Assle (Oct 16, 2003)

There's a thread in the Midwest section that's almost at 1,000 pages. I think he meant just in the 1.8t forum, and then, he might be right.


----------



## turbotuner20V (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: (Assle)*

i think thats the Kansas City thread...


----------



## TCASON (Mar 20, 2004)

*Re: (turbotuner20V)*








[/URL] 
Me in my day having fun, on and off the track


----------



## Gil428 (Feb 5, 2003)

*Re: (TCASON)*

i might as well....
me and the g/f in venice








me and the g/f in las vegas








pet 1 Louis








pet 2 Princess








ummm, yeah








the ride


















_Modified by Gil428 at 3:45 AM 1-16-2005_


----------



## FrankiEBoneZ (Jun 4, 2002)

*Re: (Gil428)*

SSR comps...... DROOOOOOOOOOOOL http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Gil428 (Feb 5, 2003)

*Re: (FrankiEBoneZ)*

yeah thanks... i can honestly say that was money well spent. i remember when the wheels got to the shop from which i bought them, i carried all 4 boxes at the same time. granted, i couldn't see in front, but it was amazing to carry 4 boxed rims at the same time


----------



## R32Girly (Feb 7, 2003)

*Re: (Gil428)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gil428* »_
the ride










I think I have seen your car around Kendall. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 2002_Turbo (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: (Don R)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Don R* »_Here's me thinking WTF!...









PIMP


----------



## Nessal (Nov 24, 2002)

*Re: (roly)*









Cheap beer rocks.
















Me on the left being drunk ahah....good time...I miss those days.
















The dub











_Modified by Nessal at 11:08 PM 1-15-2005_


----------



## ZeRo_C0oL (Aug 27, 2002)

Yum, Nessal.. You just further convinced me that all I need on the front end of my silverstone GTI is headlights, and a 337/20th valence.
I think I'm going to take it one step further with a different grille and a boser, but the valence looks so sick on silverstone! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Nice car.


----------



## Nessal (Nov 24, 2002)

*Re: (ZeRo_C0oL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ZeRo_C0oL* »_Yum, Nessal.. You just further convinced me that all I need on the front end of my silverstone GTI is headlights, and a 337/20th valence.
I think I'm going to take it one step further with a different grille and a boser, but the valence looks so sick on silverstone! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Nice car.

Thanks! It will look really good with a different grille and a boser for sure. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
The only plans that I have for my car in the near future is a new set of rims and getting around to installing my Bilstein PSS coilover that I have sitting in my room. I still have to get a few replacement parts from Bilstein before that could installed.







Anyways, happy dubbin.


----------



## Don R (Oct 4, 2002)

*Re: (ZeRo_C0oL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ZeRo_C0oL* »_
Gangsta!
Were you masterminding a plan to take over another bosses turf?









That's already on my resume...









_Quote, originally posted by *Raman Gain* »_looks to me more like "what product shall I fab up next to tease the 1.8T community







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## The Prime Ministah (Nov 7, 2002)

*Re: (Don R)*

Makes me want to do a color change, from the refelex to the silver stone. 
but ill get something inbetween








Refelex only with big flakes insteread of medium. and maybe a added pearl


----------



## ZeRo_C0oL (Aug 27, 2002)

*Re: (drewdiesel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *drewdiesel* »_Makes me want to do a color change, from the refelex to the silver stone. 
but ill get something inbetween








Refelex only with big flakes insteread of medium. and maybe a added pearl

silverstone is hot, isn't it?







they say it's a popular color and that it's all you see in some places, but I've got the only one around here as far as I know.
if you got it repainted do something different... there are so many nice colors out there. might as well get something you're not going to see anywhere else


----------



## Blue.Jester.02Gti (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: (ZeRo_C0oL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ZeRo_C0oL* »_silverstone is hot, isn't it?







they say it's a popular color and that it's all you see in some places, but I've got the only one around here as far as I know.
if you got it repainted do something different... there are so many nice colors out there. might as well get something you're not going to see anywhere else

like indigo blue, the hardest freaking color to find out there...







... each time ive gone to get a VW ive asked for that color.. 0 for 3


----------



## Nonlinear Optics (May 14, 2003)

*Re: (Blue.Jester.02Gti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Blue.Jester.02Gti* »_
like indigo blue, the hardest freaking color to find out there...







... each time ive gone to get a VW ive asked for that color.. 0 for 3
















and to think, when i bought my GTI they had SIX on the lot in November 02.


----------



## Blue.Jester.02Gti (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: (Raman Gain)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Raman Gain* »_and to think, when i bought my GTI they had SIX on the lot in November 02. 

i think its just something about california... or that i didn't want leather







because there were some available w/ leather the last time


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: Re: (1.8T Girly)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8T Girly* »_









retake the pic honey...








The New Look.....


----------



## PaddleShiftr (May 1, 2002)

*Re: Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_

The New Look.....

















Sort of a "Fidel Castro" meets "Hassidic Hit-Man"......or something.... I dunno...


----------



## 337APRS3 (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

photoshop it !!!!!! I made the same face when i looked at the pic







j/k no im not.......


----------



## The Prime Ministah (Nov 7, 2002)

*Re: (ZeRo_C0oL)*

yeah but I dont feel like going through the whole process of a full color change, cause if im gona do it I dont want to do it half assed. sooo Im gona find a happy medium.... 
leave it the sma color persay.... but im gona play with the metalics in the paint, but leave the tint the same.... so it will match up. but i dono i was also thinking on a coat of pearl too.... i dono what type of pearl yet though, maybe a redish pearl, cause all my accents are gona be red


----------



## ZeRo_C0oL (Aug 27, 2002)

Cut my hair, got a new jacket.. Keeping the thread alive.


----------



## Buttero J-Lo (Mar 5, 2003)

*Re: (ZeRo_C0oL)*

you call that cutting your hair? You can see yourself in my big dome


----------



## ZeRo_C0oL (Aug 27, 2002)

*Re: (Buttero J-Lo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Buttero J-Lo* »_you call that cutting your hair? You can see yourself in my big dome









That would be called shaving my head then..








I'd say I probably cut what had accumulated (in the last month), which turned out to be 2.5-3.0"..


----------



## evil18T (May 27, 2004)

*Re: (MrSkills68)*

jeez this thread is long!!


----------



## 27psiBoom (Jun 13, 2003)

*Re: (evil18T)*

I just got home from a trip to Paracas (Islas Balestas) 3 a hours ahead to the south, the GTi smoked all rides on the highway
















































Average Speed: 110mpg = fun







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 










_Modified by 27psiBoom at 4:40 AM 1-31-2005_


----------



## trbochrgm02 (Dec 11, 2002)

*Re: (27psiBoom)*

Me and the woman with the puppies.








Me after wisdom teeth got pulled








The car








Notice the shirt







Go Birds http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## syktek (Nov 23, 2002)

*Re: New picture post, (KrGs_MrN-Kusinagi0)*

after the telephone booth








before the telephone booth


----------



## Kilmer (Sep 5, 2001)

*Re: (27psiBoom)*


_Quote, originally posted by *27psiBoom* »_Average Speed: 110mpg = fun







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


mpg eh? not mph







you drive a diesel turbo eh?


_Modified by kilmer420 at 3:16 PM 1-31-2005_


----------



## Trevahhhh (Jun 5, 2002)

*Re: (BeachBumJettaBoy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BeachBumJettaBoy* »_








Yea i know, no fine arse girl in my pic.







Anyways this is me and my real ride.
_Modified by BeachBumJettaBoy at 3:23 AM 11-30-2004_
 who showed you how to wax a stick brah ? this is how its done








me slaterizing pascuales mexico


----------



## Blue.Jester.02Gti (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: (gelatin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gelatin* »_?

hes from texas.. dont question it, you might hurt yourself




































i keeed i keeed


----------



## Mike0105 (Dec 31, 1999)

*Re: (Blue.Jester.02Gti)*

Alright let me remind everyone that this is for pictures of yourselves, not some little cat, not a dictator, and not whatever weird crap you find on the net.
thanks


----------



## machx0r (Feb 25, 2001)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Alright let me remind everyone that this is for pictures of yourselves, not some little cat, not a dictator, and not whatever weird crap you find on the net.
thanks

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GKB (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (machx0r)*









WTF!


----------



## Blue.Jester.02Gti (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Alright let me remind everyone that this is for pictures of yourselves, not some little cat, not a dictator, and not whatever weird crap you find on the net.
thanks

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
thanks mike for unlocking it also http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## KrGs_MrN-Kusinagi0 (Dec 9, 2003)

*Re: (Blue.Jester.02Gti)*

what if it is pictures of yourself or how you see yourself lol.
Sometimes i feel like saddam in a spider hole


----------



## Buttero J-Lo (Mar 5, 2003)

*Re: (KrGs_MrN-Kusinagi0)*

Dood, delete your post before you get this locked again


----------



## The Prime Ministah (Nov 7, 2002)

*Re: (Buttero J-Lo)*

Yay its back. I thought all was lost


----------



## Meld (Aug 16, 2003)

*Re: (drewdiesel)*

here be me, been here for a year and a half, and first picture ever


----------



## KrGs_MrN-Kusinagi0 (Dec 9, 2003)

*Re: (Meld)*

TOO many haters up in here GROW up...
Your gonna see things you dont LIKE its not like its PORNO..
OH yea AND KERRY LOST 
ROFL







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## turbotuner20V (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: (KrGs_MrN-Kusinagi0)*

back on topic








me and my girl out on her 21st b-day w/ some friends in dallas this weekend


----------



## spoolin turbo s (Mar 8, 2002)

*Re: (turbotuner20V)*

i hope she got hammered


----------



## AllofurVWRbelong2me (Jul 12, 2004)

*Re: New picture post, (1.8t_Steve)*

Ok, decided to bump this one back from the dead, lets see some new pics of you, ya Fuc!ERz!
My pics are in the Myspace link in my sig Ill post the pics up later on....


----------



## GoTrinI18T (Mar 28, 2005)

*Re: New picture post, (AllofurVWRbelong2me)*

http://www.trinituner.com/gall...:cool: 
"http://www.trinituner.com/gallery/2005/solodex10-04-05/solodex54.jpg"


_Modified by GoTrinI18T at 5:27 PM 4-25-2005_


----------



## CEL-4-LIFE (Feb 19, 2005)

*Re: New picture post, (GoTrinI18T)*

NICE!!!!!!!!
back from the flipping dead!
here is my new addition.


----------



## Hetzen (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: (turbotuner20V)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbotuner20V* »_back on topic








me and my girl out on her 21st b-day w/ some friends in dallas this weekend
























Holy crap dude. You look just like my Statistics teacher!


----------



## turbotuner20V (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: (Hetzen)*

haha, i wish I knew it as well as him... i'm struggling through a stat project right now.
and hell yea for the bump from the dead








sux that's the "ex"-girlfriend now though


----------



## The Mailman (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: New picture post, (CEL-4-LIFE)*

DAMNIT!!! I was gonna post some recent pics, but looks as if I didn't relocate the folder when I recently formatted my main HD. Fiance is gonna be pissed b/c it was her 1st time to the Keys and now I lost the pics








I did stumble across a comical pic from a few yrs ago, but I have to reinstall PS so that I can resize before I post it... try to keep this thing alive


----------



## Steve Soda (May 24, 2005)

*Re: New picture post, (GoTrinI18T)*

bump....


----------



## Buttero J-Lo (Mar 5, 2003)

*Re: New picture post, (Steve Soda)*


----------



## inivid (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: New picture post, (Buttero J-Lo)*

*Snake River Canyon, ID with the old ride. (2002 GLX 1.8t)*








*Kent, WA @ Franklin's VWWerks "Cruise for the Cure 2005" with the new ride. (2004 GTI 1.8t)*








*My best friend and wife.*


















_Modified by inivid1.8t at 11:09 AM 10-30-2005_


----------



## nerdhotrod (Sep 23, 2002)

*Re: New picture post, (inivid1.8t)*


----------



## Swampyankee (Jan 23, 2003)

*Re: (syktek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *syktek* »_newer pic from today...werd









_Modified by syktek at 4:46 PM 10-21-2004_


*Rerun is that you?*








You look different in every picture I have seen of you.


----------



## Swampyankee (Jan 23, 2003)

*Re: (CAPiTA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CAPiTA* »_








i drop it like its hott


*OMFG* These PNW people are killing me. I hope this is a spoof?!? For some reason I think it is not. They really do think Seattle is the new NYC or Boston.


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

me and my lil sis.


----------



## Spooled_AWP (May 29, 2004)

*Re: (Jedi801)*

me on the right...


----------



## VWGolfA4 (Apr 5, 2000)

*Re: (Spooled_AWP)*

This is an old graduation pic from a few years back...


----------



## V84LNCH (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (VWGolfA4)*

self portrait.


----------



## Tweek20v (Oct 30, 2002)

*Re: (V84LNCH)*

I'm in the middle a little buzzed.

















The GTI








What I am stuck driving in Japan


----------



## chris86vw (Feb 23, 2000)

*Re: New picture post, (nerdhotrod)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nerdhotrod* »_









Awesome.. I gotta see if I have any pics of my costume like that a few years back


----------



## genikz (Dec 7, 2001)

*Re:*


















































=


----------



## blktom (Apr 4, 2005)

*Re: (PerfCafe)*

you know roskopp? if you do tell him to call black label!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 2, 2005)

*Re: Re: (genikz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *genikz* »_

















































=










that shirt owns


----------



## LeBlanc. (Jul 15, 2003)

*Re: Re: ([email protected])*

Blue Vision... 180ft below the surface in a submarine in Hawaii Dec. 2003.








Me on the right, wifey on the left... yo.


----------



## KGilman (Feb 3, 2004)

*Re: Re: (N2N)*

Back from the dead.... Here's what I put tires on last weekend.


----------



## Big Bad Wolf (Jan 29, 2003)

*Re: Re: (KGilman)*

me in the middle


----------



## nug548 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: Re: (Big Bad Wolf)*

me and the g-unit


----------



## wolfsbaum4 (Aug 24, 2002)

*Re: Re: (nug548)*

Been lurking over here for a while from the MKI forum. But now that the MKI w/20Vt is running, I've been lurking even more. Anyway, here I am with our son, he wanted to show ya'll his new "ink"
















Good BT info over here too, keep it up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Big Bad Wolf (Jan 29, 2003)

*Re: Re: (wolfsbaum4)*

here's pix of the ride,,,i had to jack these since i can't host them myself,,,,thanx http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 




















_Modified by Big Bad Wolf at 10:11 PM 6-8-2005_


----------



## Steve_Soda (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: (Swampyankee)*

bump for tizzles new entry


----------



## trbochrgm02 (Dec 11, 2002)

*Re: (Steve_Soda)*


----------



## WOB-SH573 (Apr 21, 2005)

*Re: (Steve_Soda)*

A photo from the Chicago Mac race 2004, on an F 31R trimiran.


----------



## dansonepointeight (Jul 9, 2005)

well it seems after 4 months of sitting
this thread is active again
so....
























i look ridiculous in that picture...like 6 months no haircut haha
myspace me though 
http://www.myspace.com/losser


----------



## shotofgmplease (May 21, 2003)

*the family.....*

the girl(turboboese) and i....








our daughter turbo....








our 20th's...
































mine on the way to H2O 2005:








her's on the way home from H2O 2004:








and my 1.8T Passat beater...








a pic of the future wife...yes...still turboboese


----------



## turbotuner20V (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: the family..... (shotofgmplease)*

wow... back to life again
here's some pics since the last ones i posted:


----------



## inivid (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: (dansonepointeight)*

*Our New Addition (As of 1 Sept, '05 @ 3:03pm)...*
*Lillian Rose*
















...definitely a future dubber! (taken 21 Sept, '05)








Recently @ EMP, Seattle.


----------



## TDI_Savva (Jan 19, 2004)

*Re: (inivid1.8t)*


----------



## 2004GLI (Jun 17, 2004)

*oh yeah*









reppin pathetic BG


----------



## inivid (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: (TDI_Savva)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TDI_Savva* »_









When are you getting stationed @ McChord AFB? j/k 
6yr Vet here...I ETS'd this year, now working on Ft. Lewis, just a stones throw away from McChord AFB.
_Taken in Mosul, 26 Feb, 2004._


----------



## unban tim18t (Sep 11, 2005)

*Re: (inivid1.8t)*










isnt that some clown from the real world


----------



## turbotuner20V (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: (unban tim18t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *unban tim18t* »_
isnt that some clown from the real world

also a highschool buddy


----------



## southofheaven (Apr 21, 2005)

*Re: (Swampyankee)*

verizon tv commercial here








can you hear me now? GOOD










_Modified by southofheaven at 6:22 PM 10-30-2005_


----------



## syktek (Nov 23, 2002)

*Re: (southofheaven)*


_Quote, originally posted by *southofheaven* »_verizon tv commercial here








can you hear me now? GOOD









_Modified by southofheaven at 6:22 PM 10-30-2005_

haha pat you jerk


----------



## inivid (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: (southofheaven)*


_Quote, originally posted by *southofheaven* »_verizon tv commercial here








can you hear me now? GOOD









I'd be lying if I said we didn't see that one coming.


----------



## TheBox (Jul 20, 2003)

*Re: (inivid1.8t)*









one of my better shots


----------



## DuBRacR (Jun 23, 2004)

*Re: New picture post, (spoolin turbo s)*

just playing around








old skewl boom box


----------



## turbojet78 (Sep 29, 2005)

*Re: New picture post, (DuBRacR)*

Since everyone is posting up pictures of themselves and thier guns...








And here is my favorite pic of me and my car:








Can't wait till I get back to the states! for







and cruising http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif although not at the same time


----------



## GraffixWB (Aug 20, 2004)

*Re: New picture post, (turbojet78)*

ME















the lady

























_Modified by GraffixWB at 1:50 PM 12-20-2005_


----------



## inivid (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: New picture post, (turbojet78)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbojet78* »_Since everyone is posting up pictures of themselves and thier guns...









M203s are badass and probably saved my ass a couple times, too! Not as much fun as the MK19, but more handy (if you know what I mean). http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I didn't have an M16 like you, I had a M249 PARA (249 w/ snub muzzle and collapsable stock). My favorite weapon IMO. Like yourself, I also had a 9mil. Tools of the trade. Nice pic.










_Modified by inivid1.8t at 5:06 PM 10-31-2005_


----------



## T-Boy (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (TDI_Savva)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TDI_Savva* »_

























And where's your cover airman!?!?!?!








This page is owned!


----------



## GTItillIdie (Jul 9, 2003)

This is my representation.....








and this is my other rep....


----------



## mi1.8t (Aug 11, 2005)

*Re: the family..... (turbotuner20V)*

omg that guy in the bottom right, looks like wes from the real world


----------



## 2003_Passat_1.8T (Mar 2, 2005)

*Re: the family..... (mi1.8t)*

I'm pretty sure it is, Wes from the Real World is from Kansas too. 
_Quote, originally posted by *mi1.8t* »_omg that guy in the bottom right, looks like wes from the real world


----------



## shotofgmplease (May 21, 2003)

*Re: the family..... (2003_Passat_1.8T)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## turbojet78 (Sep 29, 2005)

*Re: the family..... (shotofgmplease)*

Pic of my car right where I left her. At least my g/ma's "Love Bug" is there to keep her company. You can also see a pathetic pile of my belongings stacked in the far left corner
















Me in my M1114 I should be on pimp my ride check the custom reclining passenger seat. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 








And here is a rare occassion where you can actually see me without sunglasses
















Sorry I was bored


----------



## inivid (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: the family..... (turbojet78)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbojet78* »_Me in my M1114 I should be on pimp my ride check the custom reclining passenger seat. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
















Aww, cmon' man.  We all know the battery cover (the seat's base) is unlatched. lol








I did what you're doing in that pic once only I was half asleep, still on the FOB, waiting for my convoy to roll...the battery cover made contact, grounded out and needless to say, the popping sound it made scared the isht out of me! I was wide awake and ready to roll after that!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: the family..... (inivid1.8t)*

Here's yours truly with my buddy/USRT crewchief, Brandon Lewis.









Any other Halloween pictures out there?


----------



## Steve_Soda (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: (T-Boy)*

bump....


----------



## WhiteG60 (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: (Steve_Soda)*


----------



## WaffenZZ-KUSI (Dec 2, 2005)

*Re: (WhiteG60)*


----------



## T-Boy (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (WaffenZZ-KUSI)*

Me and the Lady.....


----------



## QuickK03Crap (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: (T-Boy)*

A while back.......I'm on the left. lol


----------



## AllofurVWRbelong2me (Jul 12, 2004)

*Re: (QuickK03Crap)*

Me and my wanna be model pose:








And the reason Im here:








And the grocery getter/winter car:








Ill ahve to resize these when it isnt 3am only good pic is the crappy beater car.











_Modified by AllofurVWRbelong2me at 2:59 AM 12-18-2005_


----------



## T-girl (Dec 3, 2005)

*Re: (T-Boy)*

Hey, whats my picture doing here? Its copy-righted~!!


----------



## T-Boy (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (T-girl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *T-girl* »_Hey, whats my picture doing here? Its copy-righted~!!









OH $HIT!!!! Bwahahahahahahahaha


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: (QuickK03Crap)*


_Quote, originally posted by *QuickK03Crap* »_A while back.......I'm on the left. lol 


you are so dreaaaaamy


----------



## QuickK03Crap (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: (18T_BT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *18T_BT* »_you are so dreaaaaamy









http://****************.com/smile/emlips.gif


----------



## one.eightT03 (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: (QuickK03Crap)*









me and my lady friend


----------



## Steve_Soda (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: (one.eightT03)*

MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMeh!
41?


----------



## BlancoNino (May 27, 2004)

*Re: (one.eightT03)*

hahaha nice 1....but mikey I think I got you topped...with these sexy guns


















_Modified by BlancoNino at 1:26 AM 12-19-2005_


----------



## one.eightT03 (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: (BlancoNino)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BlancoNino* »_hahaha nice 1....but mikey I think I got you topped...with these sexy guns

















_Modified by BlancoNino at 1:26 AM 12-19-2005_

you just dont see ming because they blend in with the black


----------



## EMphasedJetta (Feb 12, 2005)

*Re: (one.eightT03)*

me


















_Modified by EMphasedJetta at 9:29 AM 12-19-2005_


----------



## BlancoNino (May 27, 2004)

*Re: (one.eightT03)*


_Quote, originally posted by *one.eightT03* »_
you just dont see ming because they blend in with the black

hahahaha.....I see I see..


----------



## slick337 (Apr 21, 2005)

*Re: (BlancoNino)*

in my blues








the wife








my other ride










_Modified by slick337 at 10:19 AM 12-19-2005_


----------



## V84LNCH (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (EMphasedJetta)*

me and my son








the wifey and my daughter


----------



## slick337 (Apr 21, 2005)

*Re: the family..... (turbojet78)*

must be nice to have an uparmor you army guys get all the gear.


----------



## Tetzuoe (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: the family..... (slick337)*

this thread is gigantic, i guess ill post a pic.


----------



## syktek (Nov 23, 2002)

*Re: the family..... (Tetzuoe)*

the end result of a thanksgiving day family football game...









halloween at work...










_Modified by syktek at 7:06 PM 12-19-2005_


----------



## Hetzen (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: (slick337)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slick337* »_in my blues









70s background like whoa








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: the family..... (slick337)*

Here I am with the owner of the fastest 1.8T in the country and the wife. New Year's 05' - we've all had a few -->
















Chillin with the Dubspeed Racing crew.


----------



## GraffixWB (Aug 20, 2004)

*Re: (V84LNCH)*


_Quote, originally posted by *V84LNCH* »_me and my son









Everybody point and laugh, /\/\/\/\






























_Quote, originally posted by *syktek* »_the end result of a thanksgiving day family football game...
halloween at work...










Don't you LOVE working in FU(K1NG Cubicles
























_Modified by GraffixWB at 1:56 PM 12-20-2005_


----------



## Salmon (Jan 8, 2005)

*Re: the family..... (M.J.M.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *M.J.M.* »_Here I am with the owner of the fastest 1.8T in the country and the wife. New Year's 05' - we've all had a few -->
















Chillin with the Dubspeed Racing crew.









who has the fastest 1.8t?


----------



## Don R (Oct 4, 2002)

This thing is still going...


----------



## roly (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: the family..... (Salmon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Salmon* »_
who has the fastest 1.8t?

little dude on the left.









can't tell my right from my left

















_Modified by roly at 2:57 PM 12-20-2005_


----------



## syktek (Nov 23, 2002)

*Re: (Don R)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Don R* »_This thing is still going...









Indossi, che non pensi che siate freddi quanto me


----------



## TyrolSport (Mar 4, 1999)

*Re: (syktek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *syktek* »_
Indossi, che non pensi che siate freddi quanto me

What the heck are you trying to say?


----------



## Don R (Oct 4, 2002)

*Re: (tyrolkid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tyrolkid* »_
What the heck are you trying to say?


----------



## The Prime Ministah (Nov 7, 2002)

*Re: (Don R)*

Im diggin the glasses.
Very classy


----------



## LA Wolfsburg (May 8, 2002)

*Re: the family..... (roly)*









only pic i have on my laptop.


----------



## SpDsTeR (Jul 2, 2003)

*Re: the family..... (LA Wolfsburg)*

ME


----------



## nitr08 (Aug 10, 2003)

*Re: New picture post, (1.BillyT)*

oh yea my new ride !!








but i still miss my 16v










_Modified by nitr08 at 7:15 PM 12-20-2005_


----------



## jhoggle (Jun 16, 2003)

*Re: New picture post, (nitr08)*


----------



## Mr.Skills68 (Sep 16, 2005)

*Re: New picture post, (jhoggle)*

Bringinit back... (only **** pic i got here at work)








me on left with Dougie fresh (pervormanceveedub) and PWT dave (800whpRS) in Peel Pub in Montreal (the b1tches couldnt handle it







)
and look at blanco trying to steal my idea (actually daves) from page 1

















_Modified by Mr.Skills68 at 4:31 PM 12-20-2005_


----------



## BlancoNino (May 27, 2004)

*Re: New picture post, (Mr.Skills68)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr.Skills68* »_and look at blanco trying to steal my idea (actually daves) from page 1
















Calm it womann, you know mine pwn's yours....save it for the streets.....


----------



## Mr.Skills68 (Sep 16, 2005)

*Re: New picture post, (BlancoNino)*

pfft no challenge








whos da woman?


----------



## syktek (Nov 23, 2002)

*Re: (tyrolkid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tyrolkid* »_What the heck are you trying to say?

state minacciandolo? è una certa traduzione stupido italiana dai pesci de Babele, non lo incolpa di


----------



## The Prime Ministah (Nov 7, 2002)

*Re: (syktek)*


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: the family..... (Salmon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Salmon* »_who has the fastest 1.8t?

Some guy named Billy in Texas.


----------



## BlancoNino (May 27, 2004)

*Re: (syktek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *syktek* »_
state minacciandolo? è una certa traduzione stupido italiana dai pesci de Babele, non lo incolpa di

ahah babble fish sucks, translates italian all wack and in the wrong tenses...lol


----------



## inivid (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: (The Prime Ministah)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The Prime Ministah* »_









Oh, common. Where's the pic of you passed out at VolksTäg?


----------



## EuroRabbit (Aug 4, 2003)

Why the hell is this in a technical forum?


----------



## LA Wolfsburg (May 8, 2002)

*Re: (Jetta90WB)*

technically, its technical pictures of all the technical folks who frequent the technical forum.


----------



## roly (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (LA Wolfsburg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LA Wolfsburg* »_technically, its technical pictures of all the technical folks who frequent the technical forum. 

ha, and technically *Jetta90WB* shouldn't even post here since he doesn't have a 1.8T


----------



## WhiteG60 (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: (Jetta90WB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jetta90WB* »_Why the hell is this in a technical forum?

WHy the hell are YOU in the 1.8T forum?


----------



## 98Bboy (Aug 29, 2004)

*Re: (WhiteG60)*

Me 








The ride


----------



## one.eightT03 (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: (BboyRonnie)*


----------



## AllofurVWRbelong2me (Jul 12, 2004)

*Re: New picture post, (nitr08)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nitr08* »_oh yea my new ride !!








but i still miss my 16v









_Modified by nitr08 at 7:15 PM 12-20-2005_

sick tatt.


----------



## PolskiHetzen (Apr 25, 2006)

*Re: ( 18bora)*









blue shirt


----------



## aprather24 (Jul 23, 2006)

just pulled the 1.8t


----------



## UniDub (Aug 26, 2002)

*Re: (aprather24)*

Me in Blue








Heres a better pic with another toy..


----------



## inivid (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: (UniDub)*

ttt...
lookie what thread i found. yeeeeaaaah! bringin it back!









....now, fix your links peoplz.


----------



## BoostinBejan (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: (inivid)*


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (BoostinBejan)*


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Me in a 10sec B5 A4:









Me and my A4/35R:










_Modified by crazyass713 at 12:56 AM 7-10-2009_


----------



## PoorlyDrawnDub (Aug 19, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (crazyass713)*

damn jake thats a lot of carbon fiber you think? lol kinda ill though...pics of the whole car maybe?


----------



## BoostinBejan (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (PoorlyDrawnDub)*

Is that Mike Hood's car? I know that guy, pretty cool guy. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (BoostinBejan)*

yea haha i think it is. nice car i seen it at wustefest last year


----------



## halchka99 (Apr 18, 2002)

*FV-QR*

after defeating the guy on the floor during a drinking game


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*








5 yr old thread inivid, i keed i keed, lol nothing like crazy vw driver pictures first thing in the am


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (BoostinBejan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoostinBejan* »_Is that Mike Hood's car? I know that guy, pretty cool guy. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Yep http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
And no, it wasn't at WF last year...


----------



## 20aeman (Jun 8, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (crazyass713)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyass713* »_
Yep http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
And no, it wasn't at WF last year...

He drove that thing to waterfest? That's pretty hard core.


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Was NOT


----------



## inivid (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (theswoleguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *theswoleguy* »_







5 yr old thread inivid, i keed i keed, lol nothing like crazy vw driver pictures first thing in the am

the board has gone to isht, so i wanted to take us back with some classics. now if i only knew where my ban-hammer went to, i'd clean this place up. bring it back to it's former pre-advertisement-smothered and idiot-laden existence.


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *inivid* »_
the board has gone to isht, so i wanted to take us back with some classics. now if i only knew where my ban-hammer went to, i'd clean this place up. bring it back to it's former pre-advertisement-smothered and idiot-laden existence.










x2 would be nice


----------

